# 

## dachowiec

Niestety.
Nie lubię donosić ale mnie do tego zmusili.
Od prawie czterech tygodni usiłuję otrzymać z firmy Betard to co mi się należy a więc dostawę zgodną z zamówieniem co do ilości, asortymentu i jakości.
Zamówiłem towar (nadproża, belki i pustaki terriva) u jednego z ich partnerów (dobre ceny, miła obsługa). 

1. Zaczęło się od terminu  i trybu dostawy. Firma Betard kilkakrotnie przekładała termin dostawy. Ustaliliśmy, że jak się w końcu zdecydują to mnie powiadomią o tym przy załadunku mojej dostawy. Niby nic trudnego a ja zdążę dojechać na budowę i spokojnie pokierować kierowcę co, gdzie i jak. Dzwoni telefon. Kierowca z Betardu dojeżdża do budowy i pyta gdzie jestem. No więc ja na złamanie karku, do samochodu i na budowę. Po drodze mała awaria, po godzinie opóżnienia dojeżdżam. Na miejscu kierowca już część palet rozładował. Niestety pustaki keramzytowe sypią się z palet w kawałkach...

2. Kierowca rozładował to co przywiózł podkłada mi papier i prosi o podpis. Jednocześnie informuje, że wszystkie pustaki są przelotowe, a te 260 co miały być deklowane to "se ekipa sama zaleje", no i że "oni właśnie już nie produkują deklowanych", poza tym to przywiózł 16 szt. więcej (niby za te połamane, których na oko było z kilkadziesiąt!!!), a poza tym to nie przywiózł czterech nadproży bo ich nie było... Papier podpisałem jednocześnie wpisując fakt uszkodzeń, braku kompletu itd, itp.

to się działo pod koniec kwietnia, Betard się nie wyrabiał z produkcją, transport się spieszył... słowem dostawa musiała być nie na temat, słabej jakości, niekompletna... ale teraz kończy się maj a moją dostawę, konsekwentnie przeze mnie nie ruszaną powoli obrasta chwast i żytko...
Przy okazji napotkałem ciekawe procedury.  O zmianie w ofercie firmy informuje kierowca (niekoniecznie jednak jest z nim zgodny pracownik handlowy, jeszcze inaczej zeznaje pracownik działu reklamacji - ten ostatni pomimo nagłośnienia tematu ciągle nie wie co ma mi powiedzieć). 

Wielokrotnie rozmawiałem o tej dostawie z pracownikami Betardu, tymi od obsługi handlowej, tymi od reklamacji, a nawet z samym p. Arturem D., właścicielem firmy Betard. Za każdym razem byłem pytany o numer wydania, kierunek dostawy i szereg informacji już świetnie znanych w Długołęce. I nic...
Padały propozycje przebrania pustaków i prośba o podanie liczby uszkodzonych... pytanie tylko kto zapłaci mojej ekipie za przebranie kilkunastu palet pustaków i przekładanie z kupki na kupkę. 
Padały argumenty, że przecież nie jestem stratny bo pustaki deklowane i przelotowe były w tej samej cenie... (ręcę opadają!)

Do dzisiaj żadnych konkretów pomimo prostoty rozwiązania problemu:
1. podać kiedy będzie dostawa uzupełniająca
2. przywieźć pustaki deklowane + nadproża
3. zabrać nadwyżkę przelotowych pustaków z uwzględnieniem ilości połamanych (oszacować na miejscu)

i tego niestety firma Betard już nie potrafi, szkoda, że to kolejna firma, której przewraca się w głowie przy nadmiarze zamówień, szkoda Panie Prezesie!

PS. Myślę, że moje dane kompetentni pracownicy Betardu znają na pamięć, więc ich nie podaję na naszym Forum.

----------


## BK

dachowiec,
dzięki za informacje,
nie będziemy korzystać z usług firmy Betard.
Czy jest jakiś sposób żeby Pan Prezes zobaczył Twojego posta?

Budujesz z keramzytu ściany czy masz pustaki szalunkowe z keramzytu w fundamencie?

----------


## dobrzykowice

> ?



Swego czasu mocno zastanawiałem się nad filigranem z tej firmy....opatrzność ?  :smile:

----------


## BK

dobrzykowice - ja chciałam dom stawiać z bloczków termatu - pono fajne napewno dobre, ale drogie koszmarnie. Temat "nagrał" kolega męża który tam pracuje, obiecał że materiał będzie tani   :Wink2:   i firma - dobra - też niedroga. No mieliśmy gości za jakieś koszmarne pieniadze.

Nigdy więcej biznesów ze znajomymi.
Ale termat jest chyba OK - tyle że drogi.
O filigranie nic nie wiem

----------


## Wojtek62

na etapie ścian fundamentowych analizowałem ceny bloczków fundamentowych i kupiłem w Temacie bo mieli dobra cenę, ładne, równe bloczki, transport  z rozładunkiem gratis i byli o wiele bardziej przyjaźni inwestorowi niż pracownicy Betardu,
w cenie 1 bloczka róznica na korzyść Termatu wynosiła 60gr
zastanawiałem się nad kupnem u nich stropu ale olewckie podejście handlowca totalnie mnie zniechęciło do wydawania unich kasy i mimo lokalnego patriotyzmu kupiłem strop w Konbecie - polecam solidność firmy, terminowość dostaw i miła obsługa - www.konbet.com.pl
wszystko zgodnie z zamówieniem, nadwyżka na pęknięcia ( 2 pustaki pęknięte były), atesty - zero problemów
 w rozmowie ze znajomymi, którzy budowali się parę lat temu i kupowali w Betardzie towar doszliśmy do wniosku, że w tej firmie wiele się zmieniło od czasu jak właściciel wyremontował pałac w Sokolnikach

----------


## BK

A Kaczmarek nie robi bloczków betonowych przypadkiem?
Wiem - to już nie Kaczmarek tylko jakiś inny, ale mam go za miedzą   :big grin:   więc byłoby blisko i pewnie tanio.

----------


## Wojtek62

masz na mysli z-dy w Gajkowie?
 robią ale nie cały czas tylko jak zbiora określoną ilość zleceń i cenowo yli najdrożsi, są na rynku bloczki różnych firm ale przy kupnie porównuj metode wykonania czyli czy dany producent robi bloczki spod wibroprasy czy też metoda tradycyjną z form  i wybieraj te pierwsze

----------


## BK

Chyba te drugie - bo nie słychać hałasu, gdyby była wibroprasa - to byłby huk?
Tak mi się wydaje ...
Wszyscy w Gajkowie mają w "obejściu" kostki od Kaczmarka, więc nie jest chyba drogi?

----------


## Wojtek62

kostka to ich podstawowa produkcja, bloczki jako uzupełnienie
co do cen to trzeba porównać - ja swoje kupowałem w październiku i Gajków miał po 2,80br/szt  a termin realizacji połowa listopada,
wibroprasa nie nić wspólnego z hałasem, zreszta każda betoniarnia jest głośna - jest to metoda cisnioego sprężania betonu w kształt bloczka a nie zalewanego betonu w formę i dopiero jest wibrowany. bloczki spod wibroprasy są w zasadzie jeden w jeden przez co łatwo później szczelnie położyć ocieplenie ściany fundamentowej

----------


## dachowiec

BK: buduję z silikatów a w termacie brałem materiały na strop terriva, pustaki keramzytowe. 
Co do Termatu to miałem kilka nieciekawych o nich opinii (z różnych żródeł, potwierdzających się). Poza tym murowałem fundamenty z bloczków Betardu. Nie był to ideał ale do zaakceptowania (ja miałem w tym roku cenę 2,3/szt brutto)
Czy przeczyta to Prezes? wątpię...    :Evil:  ale napewno szereg jego potencjalnych klientów i jeśli tego nie wyjaśnią w sposób dla mnie zadawalający to informację na ten temat będę regularnie odświeżał. W końcu pula zamówień kwietniowych im się wreszcie skończy!    :Evil: 
Co do Gajkowa to słyszałem, że są to bloczki pierwsza klasa ale drogie. Oczywiście warto obejrzeć i negocjować. Ja tego nie zrobiłem, bo opinie o tych co już mam były dość pozytywne a cena też robi swoje.
dobrzykowice:   :Lol:  widzę, że trenowałeś różne lukratywne rozwiązania jak na domek? Filigran miałem w projekcie ale z niego zrezygnowałem - to droga zabawka, wymaga specjalistycznego montażu, ciężkiego transportu... a i tak za nadbeton trzeba płacić... Jest oczywiście rewelacyjny zwłaszcza jak masz sporo dziwnych kształtów i wycięć w stropie... no i jest lity

----------


## Wojtek62

mi zbrakło parę bloczków i w hurtowni dokupiłem z Betardu i mogę spokojnie powiedzieć, że jest to różnica klasy w jakości wykonania na korzyść Termatu,
też słyszałem, że Gajków robi dobre bloczki tylko cena i czas oczekiwania...

----------


## evcik1

Piszecie o materiałach, mogę dostarczyć je tanio szybko i solidnie
Pozdrawiam
Wrocław i okolice

----------


## dachowiec

Pojawił się nowy akcent w onej sprawie... (czyżby po trosze za sprawą lektury naszego forum?). Zadzwonił do mnie Pan z firmy B., przeprosił, stwierdził, że weryfikuje jakość   :ohmy:   pracy od reklamacji (to taka jakby kontrola wewnętrzna   :ohmy:  ) no oczywiście zaproponował sprawne rozwiązanie problemu... przyszły tydzień (to pierwsza konkretna propozycja od miesiąca). z o b a c z y m y.....  :Wink2:

----------


## Wojtek62

to chociaż pozytywny aspekt całej sprawy ale i tak smród zostaje,
wyciśnij co się da
powodzenia!!!

----------


## Pagin

> Pojawił się nowy akcent w onej sprawie... (czyżby po trosze za sprawą lektury naszego forum?). Zadzwonił do mnie Pan z firmy B., przeprosił, stwierdził, że weryfikuje jakość    pracy od reklamacji (to taka jakby kontrola wewnętrzna   ) no oczywiście zaproponował sprawne rozwiązanie problemu... przyszły tydzień (to pierwsza konkretna propozycja od miesiąca). z o b a c z y m y.....


Witam,
A wystarczyl jeden mail na adres [email protected] z linkiem do tego watku   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## miwol

Dachowiec, dzięki za info, ułatwiłeś mi podjęcie decyzji, wezmę bloczki stropowe z Gajkowa  :Wink2:  

Pozdrowienia dla p. Prezesa   :Roll:

----------


## BK

> Napisał dachowiec
> 
> Pojawił się nowy akcent w onej sprawie... (czyżby po trosze za sprawą lektury naszego forum?). Zadzwonił do mnie Pan z firmy B., przeprosił, stwierdził, że weryfikuje jakość    pracy od reklamacji (to taka jakby kontrola wewnętrzna   ) no oczywiście zaproponował sprawne rozwiązanie problemu... przyszły tydzień (to pierwsza konkretna propozycja od miesiąca). z o b a c z y m y..... 
> 
> 
> Witam,
> A wystarczyl jeden mail na adres [email protected] z linkiem do tego watku


Brawo - zachowanie bardzo przytomne - niech wiedzą ile klientów stracili.

----------


## Wojtek62

Miwol,
a belki stropowe gdzie kupujesz?

----------


## miwol

Nie mam jeszcze rozeznanego tematu bo strop mnie czeka jakoś w sierpniu. Ale brałem poroton na ściany w niejakim PolanBudzie na Kupieckiej, rabacik dali fajny więc może pociągnę ich dalej za włosy i wezmę tam.

A Ty na jakim jesteś etapie i gdzie?

Ja Chwałowice k/o Jelcza, kopie fundamenty dopiero.

Pozdrowienia.

----------


## Wojtek62

ja jestem na etapie dachu a w Polanbudzie kupowałem dachówkę.
a domek stawiam na płd. obrzeżach Wrocka
rozumiem, że w Gajkowie kupujesz bloczki fundamentowe a nie stropowe?
po ile teraz jest sztuka 14 i 12?
ja bloczki kupowałem w Termacie ale w październiku, więc to były inne czasy

----------


## Jagoda

Bloczki betonowe warto kupić w betoniarni w Pęgowie. Jest w książce telefonicznej. Pamiętam, że kosztowały 60 gr. taniej niż w Długołęce. Koszt transportu w 2000 r. w okolice Łoziny około 100 zł. Kilka zawieruszyło się na budowie i 4 lata przeleżaly w błocie. Mimo to są nadal bardzo "betonowe".

----------


## dachowiec

Mam bliziutko do Pęgowa a w bloczkach duże znaczenie ma koszt transportu - niestety Wika nie była konkurencyjna, miałem lepsze ceny z Betardu i Termatu. Ale nie ukrywam, że jak się trochę pokręcić to można sporo wycisnąć (np. czemu nie z Konbet? jeśli są dobrzy...) Kiedyś miałem ochotę na BK i rozmawiałem z Prefbetem i byłem bliski zakupu w Powodowie: bloczki były tańsze niż Miliczu, transport i rozładunek również tańsze tylko trochę większa odległość łagodziła sporą różnicę w tamtych... i to pomimo zabójczych upustów z Milicza...

----------


## dorkasz1

Jakis czas temu poruszany byl temat firmy AGROPHARM, ktora w Miloszycach k/Wroclawia na osiedlu Przylesie oszukala mnostwo ludzi. 2 lata temu skasowala od ludzi pieniadze za media i do dnia dzisiejszego niczego nie ma - ani wody, ani kanalizacji, ani drog takich, jakie mialy byc. Dowiedzialam sie, ze rozpaczliwie poszukuja pieniedzy, miedzy innymi na przegrane sprawy sadowe. Zaden z telefonow do firmy nie dziala, a pracownicy poslugujacy sie tel.komorkowymi albo zaslaniaja sie tym, ze nic nie wiedza, albo przerywaja rozmowe. Tak to juz trwa 2 lata. Czesc domow juz powstala. Zlozono kilka doniesien do prokuratury i ... NIC. 
Ludzie uwazajcie, zebyscie nie skonczyli tak jak my. Bez kasy i bez mediow.

----------


## miwol

Sprawa dotyczy także działek oferowanych przez w.w. firmę w miejscowości SIEDLCE (na trasie Wrocław - Oława).

----------


## miloszyce

Ostrzegam ludzi, ktorzy maja zamiar w okolicach Wrocławia kupić działkę od firmy AGROTRUST!
Proszę wrzucić do wyszukiwarki hasło AGROPHARM lub ANAGRAM. To sa ci sami ludzie.
My w Miloszycach nie wybudujemy sie dopóki sądownie nie doprowadzimy do ustanowienia służebności drogi koniecznej dla poprowadzenia sieci energetycznej, a to może trwać latami.  AGROPHARM sprzedał nam działki, pozostawił sobie własność dróg, a teraz nie wyraża zgody na poprowadzenie sieci energetycznej. Niektóre domy już stoją i jedyne co ludziom pozostało to zgłoszenie do prokuratury na AGROPHARM za oszustwo i na Gminę, że dopuściła taki MPZP, który pozwala szantażować ponad 150 osób.

----------


## MarzannaPG

Dlaczego nie wyraża zgody? Jakiś powód podaje?

----------


## miloszyce

No bo nie i juz! Czeka na propozycje (finansowe) ze strony Energia Pro. A oni nie moga go usatysfakcjonowac finansowo, bo MPZP zaklada, ze prad bedzie w drogach, wiec nie ma mowy o jakiejkolwiek rekompensacie.
Poza tym najwazniejsze jest to, ze jest w sporze z wlascicielami i po prostu robi na zlosc.

----------


## alpin

chodziły słuchy że tych oszustów ściga prokuratura ale jak widać
mają wszystkich gdzieś  :Evil:  
dwa lata temu wpłaciłem im zaliczke na działke na osiedlu Podkowa Leśna
ale w pore się opamientałem   :Lol:

----------


## miloszyce

Prokuratura ich, a raczej jego - Kuligowskiego- ściga, ale jak widać mało skutecznie. Sprawa została ponoć zawieszona, bo nie mogą go znaleźć. Jest to bardzo ciekawe, bo facet zarejestrował kolejną spółkę, podpisuje kolejne akty notarialne, a oni nie moga go znaleźć.
Wiem, że duża grupa ludzi chce złożyć kolejne doniesienia do prokuratury i dopilnować, aby naprawde go znaleźli. I niewykluczone, że im się uda, bo mają większą motywację niż inni - na osiedlu stoją ich domy. Domów jest ponad 20, a każdy jest wart co najmniej 100.000 PLN, czyli ponad 2.000.000 leży w ziemi i ludzie nie mogą mieszkać.

----------


## bilbo

Piszę ten przydługi post, by przestrzec każdego, kto trafiłby na tego 'fachowca' stolarza - *Semeniuka Wojciecha z Wężowic.*
*Omijajcie go z daleka.*

*Jednocześnie, jeżeli znajdzie się na Forum ktoś, kto już zasmakował problemów z tym panem (a wiem, że nie jesteśmy pierwsi), to proszę o kontakt.*

  Nasza historia z tym stolarzem zaczęła się jeszcze latem 2004, gdy to zamówiliśmy u niego schody wpłacając 50% zaliczki. Wtedy był miły i rozmowny. Na tyle, że tuż przed montażem w grudniu dołożyliśmy mu jeszcze 25%, gdy o to poprosił (człowiek się nigdy nie oduczy robić takich durnot). Potem już zaczęła się jazda. Montaż przed Świętami (_2-3dni i będzie po wszystkim_). No nie uda się (nagłe okoliczności), ale zaraz 27 grudnia wchodzi i przed Nowym Rokiem będzie gotowe. Niestety, zaraz po świętach pan stolarz staje się na tydzień nieuchwytny. Jego telefon działa, ale jest głuchy na setkę naszych dzwonków i SMSy. Cały styczeń to istna szarpanina. Wciąż przekładane a raczej niedotrzymywane terminy. Umawiamy się na określony dzień na rano, rezerwujemy sobie ten dzień dla stolarza, odkładamy inne sprawy, organizujemy opiekę dla dziecka, przygotowujemy na jego przyjazd dom (odsuwamy meble, zakładamy folie) a facet po prostu się nie zjawia. Bez żadnego telefonu do nas, ba! często nawet nie odbierał naszych. Mimo kajania się za tamten tydzień braku kontaktu (wymyślił na to jakąś niewiarygodną wymówkę) jeszcze kilka razy zrobił nam powtórkę z rozrywki - po kilka dni bezczelnego nie odbierania albo wyłączonego telefonu. Po czym niewzruszony - _"będę pojutrze, będę za tydzień"_. Ostatecznie parę razy udało mu się dotrzeć, ale wizja 2-3 dni montażu okazała się mrzonką. Przede wszystkim dlatego, że większość elementów na schody nie była gotowa. Tak naprawdę wszystko było robione na ostatnią chwilę i dowożone po troszku. Odbiło się to na jakości, tak produktu jak i montażu. Przede wszystkim oszukani zostaliśmy na sposobie wykonania drewnianej opaski na krawędź antresoli - jednego z bardziej okazałych elementów naszych schodów, przekonującego nas do ceny na jaką się umówiliśmy. Jak sama nazwa wskazuje i wszelkie nasze wcześniejsze rozmowy, prowadzone m.in. nad wydrukami wizualizacji wnętrz, miała to być opaska drewniana w kształcie litery U. Tymczasem facet na front tej opaski zamiast wygiętej deski (krawędź antresoli ma kształt litery S) przywiózł płytę HDF. W efekcie wyjdzie coś kiepściutkiego w kształcie litery H. Nie mieliśmy jednak już czasu, siły i możliwości, by wymóc na 'fachowcu' prawidłowe rozwiązanie. Trudno, nasza strata - powiedzieliśmy sobie. Do tego stopnie przyjechały do nas już porysowane, po paru tygodniach niektóre zaczęły się rozsychać i fatalnie pękać. Na podeście półpiętra paskudna dziara po wiertarce. Poręcze zamontowano nierównolegle do siebie. Mnóstwo drobiazgów do poprawienia. Nawet głupie zaślepki śrub nie takie, na jakie się umawialiśmy. I jakby tego było jeszcze mało - mnóstwo zniszczeń w naszym domu. Ściany poobijane w sposób niewiarygodny, sufit pod antresolą cały pomazany czarnymi łapami. Podłoga z paneli (AC4) fatalnie porysowana drabiną. Na koniec stycznia przyjechała poręcz na antresolę. Kiepściutko wykonana, ale niech tam. Niestety okazało się, że 'mistrz' źle zdjął szablon i poręcz nie pasuje. Orzekł, że ponowne wykonanie poręczy zajmie mu aż 2 tygodnie. Nie pozostawało nam praktycznie nic poza cierpliwym czekaniem. Mimo, że człowiek zarzekał się na wszystkie świętości, że po 2 tygodniach będzie i wszystko dokończy, nie pojawił się. Co gorsza nawet nie zadzwonił. Kolejny dzień zorganizowany pod niego został zmarnowany. Był jeszcze na tyle łaskawy, że odebrał nasz telefon i poinformował nas, że poręczy jeszcze nie udało mu się zrobić i będzie oczywiście... za 2 tygodnie. Szkoda słów na pokrętne, nie trzymające się kupy kłamstwa jakie nam przy tej okazji zaserwował. Wymogliśmy (jak nam się zdawało) jedynie na nim, by w międzyczasie (po tygodniu) pojawił się i dokończył pozostałe poza poręczą rzeczy - poprawki, brakująca jedna poręcz na schodach, listwy... Po paru dniach przestał jednak odbierać nasze telefony i tak już jest do dzisiaj. Dzięsiątki a może ponad setka dzwonków, naście SMSów i nic - pełna bezczelna ignorancja. Słychać i widać, że telefonu używa, ale z nami już nie gada. Makabra. Wczoraj dodzwonił się do niego nasz prawnik. Stolarz nie znał jego numeru, więc odebrał telefon. Jednak po paru zdaniach, gdy zorientował się o co chodzi, rozłączył się i nadal jest nieuchwytny na telefonie. I to jest facet, który prowadzi firmę!!! W umowie daje 5 lat gwarancji...

Ech! Naprawdę szkoda zdrowia. Jeżeli ktoś z Was przypadkiem na niego trafi, nie dajcie się nabrać na jego gadki, bo gadane to on ma. Stolarzem jednak jest marnym a przedsiębiorcą żadnym. Zwyczajny oszust.

pozdrawiam i życzę więcej szczęścia do 'fachowców'
Robert

----------

brawo
znam taki typ czlowieka i uwazam ze powinno sie ich jak najszybciej wyeliminowac .

a przy okazji jak tam idza prace nad spisem niesolidnych firm?

----------


## janaro

Naprawdę, tylko współczuć, że trawiło sie na takiego "fachowca"

----------


## pchelek

Jedyny sposób to powiadomienie Urzędu Skarbowego - że sprzedaje wyroby bez faktur, bez certyfikatów, bez atestow. Ewentualnie Powiatowy Urząd Nadzoru Budowlanego - to działa i bardzo skutecznie.
W każdym razie można go powiadomić, że się tam zgłaszacie pisemnie.
Uwalony będzie na 100%. Skarbówka lubi oszustów - bo ma z tego kasę za nieplacone podatki.[/list]

----------


## pozeracz

I wnioski na przyszlosc:
- nigdy nie wyplacac zadnych zaliczek, a co najwyzej czesciowa platnosc za skonczony etap pracy, nigdy "z gorka".
- jezeli zostana dokonane zniszczenia to egzekwowac bezwzglednie zwrot kosztow ich naprawy.
- jezeli praca zostala wykonana inaczej niz to co zostalo ustalone, albo niezgodnie ze sztuka, nie wyplacac wcale, chyba ze zostanie bezzwlocznie dokonana poprawka.
- w przypadku sytuacji spornych wzywac rzeczoznawce, ktorego koszty pokryje strona ktora jest winna uchybien/czepiania sie.
- to ze fachowcy zachowuja sie tak jak sie zachowuja jest wina tylko i wylacznie tego ze jeden, drugi, piaty, dziesiaty inwestor machnal kiedys reka i oni uwazaja to co jest patologia za norme.
- stosowac z cala bezwzglednoscia zasade "jaka praca taka placa", a nie odwrotnie...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## bilbo

Przede wszystkim sprawa skończy się w sądzie.
O Skarbówce też już pomyśleliśmy.
Inne Urzędy to też dobry pomysł.
Uwalony będzie na pewno. 
Natomiast raczej nie trafiają do niego 'groźby', że gdzieś się go poda. Niereformowalny jest.

----------


## BK

przedmówca ma niestety rację.
Proponuję wysłać poleconym wezwanie do zakończenia prac a potem doniesienie do prokuratury, z wyszczególnieniem strat w PLN.

----------


## bilbo

*pozeracz*, my to wszysko wiemy  :Smile: 
Sam gdzieś tu na forum pisałem, żadnych pieniędzy z góry.
Ale teoria swoje, a życie swoje.
Z drugiej strony spróbuj gdzieś zamówić schody, drzwi, okna bez zaliczki.
Co do bezzwłocznego egzekwowania to też się łatwo mówi, dopóki się nie trafi na takiego chama. W tym przypadku możemy sobie pogadać. Aktualnie każdemu zresztą tylko nie jemu, bo z nim nie ma konaktu. Zresztą nie wiele by on zmienił. Możesz wzywać rzeczoznawcę, ale kiedy i czy w ogóle ktoś pokryje koszty, tego nie wiesz.
Oczywiście sprawa jest już w takim toku, jak radzi BK, ale to potrwa. No i co zrobić z gościem, jeżeli nawet komornik nie będzie w stanie ściągnąć z zadłużonego 'biedaka' ani grosza?
Idziemu oczywiście na wojnę. Nie machniemy ręką. Dla samej zasady nie popóścimy mu teraz niczego. Ale najlepiej jest po prostu nie trafiać na takich 'fachowców'. Nie jest też prawdą, że zachowaniu 'fachowców' winni są inwestorzy. Jak ktoś jest chamem to jest, jak nie to nie. Spróbuj nie machnąć ręką na niedoróbki w wykonaniu takich schodów, gdy facet ma takie podejście do swoich zobowiązań jak wyżej opisane, wszystko rozciąga się w czasie, a ty mieszkasz miesiącami w syfie i bałaganie wynikającym z jego prac. Efekt naszego egzekwowania przynajmniej minimum przyzwoitości jest taki, że gość w ogóle się przestał odzywać. Facet pozostaje niewzruszony informacjami, że sprawa trafia do sądu, że będzie musiał ponieść koszty, kary, że wyegzekwujemy od niego koszty wykonania tych prac przez inną firmę itp. itd.
Po prostu fatalnie trafiliśmy. Pozostaje nam mieć nadzieję, że kogoś na tym forum przed nim przestrzeżemy. Jeżeli przypadkiem na niego traficie, mam nadzieję, że dowie się, jakie mamy o nim zdanie.

----------


## Jarzeb

Co za choler.... gn...  :Evil:  
Brak slow
Trzymam kciuki za was
pzdr

a co do teorii i zycia-sam niby wszystko wiem ale jak przychodzi co do czego to czlek by blagal "fachowca" na kolanach i jeszcze doplacil aby laskawie skonczyl
Po prostu PANSTWO PRAWA
TRZYMAJCIE SIE  :Wink2:

----------


## mww

No właśnie. Niby żadnych zaliczek, ale jak tu cokolwiek zamówić? Na głupie panele czekam dwa-trzy tygodnie, a zaliczki chcieli 50%!!! W rezultacie wpłaciłam 20%, ale tak jest ze wszystkim, nikt palcem nie kiwnie zanim nie dostanie zaliczki, a to dlatego, że oszust oszusta oszustem pogania. Ja sama dostałam niedawno bolesną nauczkę, bo nie wziełam zaliczki, a klient wyglądał na naprawdę zdecydowanego i na poziomie, a jak przyszło co do czego, to nawet nie zadzwonił zostawiając mnie z ręką w nocniku. Dlatego rozumiem, że każdy domaga się zaliczek. 

Co do sądu, to życzę powodzenia. Ja tak się zraziłam do sprawiedliwości, że już jej nie szukam. Zbyt dużo kosztuje i pieniędzy i nerwów. 

Współczuję, że trafiliście na takiego typa. Doskonale rozumiem wściekłość, poczucie krzywdy i bezradności. Ja się tylko zastanawiam, jakim cudem takim gnojkom ten interes się kręci jakoś??? I mam nadzieję, że jeden z drugim trafi kiedyś na jeszcze gorszego od siebie...

----------


## agniesia

Ty masz chyba rozciagniete doby, zamiast 24 to np 48.   :Wink2:   Masz czas na prywatne zycie?

----------


## ozzie

Bilbo, wspoczuje tobie serdecznie  :cry:    Zycze pomyslego rozwiazania tego problemu.  Daj znac jak sie beda toczyc sprawy

----------


## agniesia

Czas na forum szwankuje,pisze o 16,34: 16,38
a tu sie pojawiam z odpowiedzia na post Leona, tylko ze jestem wczesniej, dziwy, dziwy

----------

dlatego wszystko zrobie sam  :wink:

----------


## avzi

Jeśli Cię to pocieszy, to powiem, ze ja mam lub miałem do czynienia z kilkoma takimi "fachmenami". Z jednym z nich (od okien i parapetów wewnętrznych) bujam się do dziś. Sposób postępowania żywcem zdjęty z Twojego schodziarza: notoryczne nieoddzwanianie lub nieodbieranie telefonów przez wiele tygodni, nie kończące się wymówki i nie dotrzymywane obietnice. 

Przeszedłem już etapy próśb, stanowczych żądań, nękania telefonami, straszenia sądem, fiskusem, inspekcją pracy i dziennikarzami (wpisanie na czarną listą niesolidnych wykonawców). Nic na niego nie działa, chociaż akurat z tymi dziennikarzami to nie żartuję i zamierzam nasłać na gościa znajomego dziennikarza radiowego, który takimi przypadkami się zajmuje.

I co ja mu mogę zrobić? Facet kwalifikuje się juz chyba tylko do "rozwiązania siłowego".  :Evil:  

Aha, na wszelki wypadek podaję, że chodzi firmę Drewmat z Kalet k. Częstochowy.

----------


## pozeracz

Wiem ze z tymi zaliczkami to jest ciezko, ale jezeli musza byc to niech to bedzie 10 czy 15%, a nie 50%. Dla mnie ktos kto chce 50% zaliczki jest co najmniej niepewny. Tez sprzedaje rozne rzeczy, chociaz nic zwiazanego z budownictwem i ludzie placa zaliczki na poziomie 10- 20%, a wielu wcale i co mam im kazac sie wynosic do konkurencji? Przeciez ja z nich zyje. Znam naprawde firmy ktore sa na tyle pewne jakosci swoich uslug ze nie biora zaliczek, ewentualnie biora symboliczne. Poza tym jezeli juz wzieta zaliczka a ledwo co rozpoczeta praca natychmiast przychodzi mi ktos po kase to nie wolno na takie cos pozwalac. Dlaczego ja mam placic z gory "na slowo"? Podam Wam przyklad. 5 lat temu wymienialem w mieszkaniu okna, lacznie 5 sztuk plus drzwi balkonowe. Okna wraz z usluga zamontowania zamowilem w firmie Linda, zreszta nie mam zadnych zastrzezen jezeli chodzi o jakosc ani o terminowosc, naprawde porzadne okna. Oczywiscie chcieli zaliczke przy podpisaniu umowy, ale wplacilem im pewnie z 10%, a reszte wg umowy po całkowitym zakończenu pracy. Wszystko bylo ok, ale zamowilem sobie do drzwi balkonowych taka zakładkę plastikowa zeby nie trzaskaly, wartosci cos okolo 20 zlotych. Zapomnieli zamontowac, w sumie nic wielkiego, wiec zadzwonilem do nich zeby przyjechali to zrobic. Obiecali ze przyjada ale widac zapomnieli. W zwiazku z tym ja "zapomnialem" zaplacic im za cale drzwi balkonowe wraz z zamontowaniem. Pozniej przez ponad rok czasu dzwonily panie z ich ksiegowosci zeby im uregulowac te kwote, chyba ponad 600 zlotych. A ja za kazdym razem im przypominalem o mojej blokadce przeciw trzaskaniu drzwi, na co odpowiadaly zebym zaplacil, a ich monter bedzie tego a tego dnia w poblizu to "podskoczy". Po ponad roku przyszlo listem poleconym przedsadowe wezwanie do zaplaty, w zwiazku z czym ja im listem poleconym wyslalem ze wywiaze sie ze swojej czesci umowy bezzwlocznie po tym jak oni wywiaza sie ze swojej. Pani zadzwonila, przyjechal monter, zalozyl, a ja zaplacilem, calkowicie zrelaksowany, bo to nie ja musialem chodzic za nimi tylko oni za mna. I w sumie taka nic nie znaczaca historyjka, ale zapewniam Was, ze za kazdym razem kiedy ktos do Was powie ze "tak moze byc", "to nie przeszkadza", "to sie na koniec poprawi" i chce przy tym tylko kase, kase, kase, to jezeli uwazacie ze tak nie moze byc i ze Wam to przeszkadza, stawiajcie na swoim i mowcie "to sie na koniec zaplaci". Powtorze to co twierdzilem wczesniej, jezeli nie bedziecie wymagac z cala bezwzglednoscia, to robicie krecia robote sobie i innym inwestorom, bo w ten sposob ci ludzie sie nigdy nie naucza. I nie chodzilo mi o to ze inwestor jest winny ze wykonawca odwalil fuszerke, inwestor jest winny ze mu za to zaplacil!

Pozdrawiam

----------


## bilbo

to wszystko prawda pozeracz!
po prostu uczciwi ludzie długo się uczą jak bardzo chamskie i bezczelne porafią być niektóre typy

----------


## agniesia

> ... po prostu uczciwi ludzie długo się uczą jak bardzo chamskie i bezczelne porafią być niektóre typy


Jestes uczciwy no i do glowy nie przyjdzie, ze ktos inny nie. Po waszych postach, wiem, ze nie ma czegos takiego jak zaufanie - w interesach tylko kontrola, ostroznosc i umowy. Umowy na wszystko, zabezpieczone wszelkimi wariantami, obwarowane jak w hameryce. Niestety.

----------


## bilbo

Ale są też przykłady, które przywracają nam wiarę w ludzi. No i usypiają naszą czujność zarazem.

Firmie Pinus zapłaciliśmy 80% zaliczki za okna (żeby załapać się przed majem 2004). I firma  jej pracownicy w każdym momencie byli do naszej dyspozcji. Na mocno spóźniony (z naszej winy) montaż umówili się na przestrzeni kilku dni od naszego sygnału. Umówili się na ósmą rano i o ósmej przyjechali, przywożąc niedraśnięte okna, które wyglądały tak, jak tego oczekiwaliśmy. Na nasze pytanie ile czasu zajmie im montaż odpowiedzieli - gdzieś do wpół do czwartej. No i o 15:27 uścisnęliśmy sobie z montażystami dłonie i pojechali w swoją stronę. Wszystko było cacy.

Firmie Ideal daliśmy nawet 100% (z tego samego majowego powodu). Nie było żadnych problemów z terminami , jakością i dobrą wolą firmy. 

A i oni nie musieli się dobijać u nas o swoje należności.

W drugą stronę - zarówno elektrycy jak i firma od kartono-gipsów przybyli do nas ze swoim materiałem i naprawdę sporo włożyli i zrobili nim upomieli się o pierwsze rozliczenia. Oczywiście nie zawiedli się.

----------


## bilbo

Mam nadzieję, że o niecnych metodach postępowania pana Semeniuka dowie się maksymalnie dużo budujących Forumowiczów, również z okolic Wrocławia, Opola, Namysłowa gdzie grasuje ów 'stolarz'.

----------


## bilbo

Dziś pan Wojciech również nie zamierza odbierać telefonów ode mnie.
Jechać do niego nie ma po co. Zastać można jedynie zamkniętą szopę, zwaną przez niego warsztatem i jego ojca gotowego zdzielić nas sztachetą.

----------


## januszek

bilbo
czytam twój post i oczom nie wierzę, bo u mnie  jest tak samo i tez ze schodami (a konkretniej z poręczami) tylko inny " fachowiec" w zupełnie innym mieście.
wiem że to żadne pocieszenie że jest wiecej takich co sie dali nabrać, no ale zawsze raźniej   :Wink2:  
ja już jestem po opini biegłego sądowego i poszedłem do "federacji konsumentów" to oni bedą prowadzić dalej tę sprawę. 
życzę Ci powodzenia w walce z "fachowcem"

----------


## agniesia

> jego ojca gotowego zdzielić nas sztachetą.


To juz chyba lepiej wynajac 'chlopca do bicia', ze zlotymi lancuchami  
 :Wink2:   niz samemu chodzic. Nie narazajcie swojego zycia.

----------


## BK

agniesia
nigdy takich rzeczy nawet nie mów ani tym bardziej nie rób, potem będziesz żyć w strachu czy nie przyjdzie ktoś z odwetem

bilbo - zdaje się że rejonowo podchodzisz pod sąd w Oławie, tam sprawy idą dość szybko, złóż pozew z powództwa cywilnego i już.

----------


## zibi2

"bilbo - zdaje się że rejonowo podchodzisz pod sąd w Oławie, tam sprawy idą dość szybko, złóż pozew z powództwa cywilnego i już."

Jeśli widoczny majątek "fachofca" stanowi szopa i sztacheta ojca to zanim złożysz pozew i opłacisz koszty przygotuj sobie sensowny plan odzysku. Z opisu widać, że facet ma dochód głównie nielegalny - nie podpisuje umów, faktur itp. A takim dochodem się z komornikiem nie musi podzielić i raczej o tym wie.

pozdr

----------


## agniesia

> agniesia
> nigdy takich rzeczy nawet nie mów ani tym bardziej nie rób, potem będziesz żyć w strachu czy nie przyjdzie ktoś z odwete


Tam jest   :Wink2:   ...

----------


## MaciekW

Polecam Federację Konsumentów (http://www.federacja-konsumentow.org.pl).

Miałem problem innego rodzaju (wadliwy produkt, likwidacja sklepu, brak możliwości dotarcia do producenta), a oni wyegzekwowali całość pieniędzy (nakaz komorniczy). Trwało to długo, bo około roku, ale było skuteczne i nic nie kosztowało. No, z wyjątkiem zwyczajowego przekazania kilku złotych na ich działalność, ale uważam, że warto, bo z samego budżetu to długo nie pociągną.

Trzymam kciuki i powodzenia. Maciek

----------


## Daria

> I wnioski na przyszlosc:
> - nigdy nie wyplacac zadnych zaliczek,


Nie mogę się z tym zgodzić. W sytuacji gdy wykonawca ma zainwestować własny materiał musi pobrać zaliczkę chociażby ze względu na nieuczciwych klientów - ci również się zdarzają. Szczególnie w przypadku, drewna którego nie da się ponownie wykorzystać po zrobieniu np. schodów. Jeżeli klient wpłaca zaliczkę to znaczy że naprawdę się decyduje i nie zdarzy się taka sytuacja, że klient nagle zmieni zdanie a wykonawca zostanie ze schodami zrobionymi na wymiar.

Oczywiście nie znaczy to, że zaliczka ma być duża. Ot taka żeby klient nie zechciał z niej zrezygnować.....  :smile:

----------


## BK

no właśnie
dlatego jestem zdania że każdy może paść ofiarą oszusta - bez zaliczki nie jest możliwe kupienie czegokolwiek, no przynajmniej ja takich cudów nie widziałam. Proszę, ci mądrzy, powiedzcie jaki wykonawca robił wam okna bez zaliczki?
Umowa - OK, powinna być drobiazgowa, ale ona nikogo nie ustrzeże przed nieuczciwością. Każdy budujący może być oszukany, i myślę że większość ma mniejsze lub większe straty, ale się po prostu nie przyznaje.

----------


## zibi2

Na nieuczciwość jest tylko jedna rada - publicznie piętnować oszustów i partaczy. 

Dziś obszczymurki korzystają z rozproszenia rynku - jednego roku nabroi w Warszawie, drugiego w innej dzielnicy Warszawy a trzeciego we Wrocławiu i jakoś leci, bo inwestorzy nie mają o tym żadnej informacji.

Gdyby powstal JEDEN (to bardzo ważne) ogólnodostępny rejestr oszustów to za jakiś czas takie przypadki same się wykruszą z braku zamówień a następcy będą się chociaż trochę bali. 

Taką funkcję mógłby częściowo spełniać krajowy rejestr długów ale z możliwością zgłaszania wpisów przez konsumentów, bo istniejący jest tylko dla firm. 

Może redakcja Muratora pomyśli o takiej liście ? To nie mniej ważne niż katalogi kotłów CO i okien.

pozdr

----------


## jareko

*zibi2* - mozesz pomarzyc. Murator odcial sie od tego i juz bylo tu kiedys walkowane - jest wiele osob za i wiele przeciw. Zaryzykowalem gdyz myslalem ze jest taka potrzeba - spojrz na strone do ktorej link jest ponizej - malo wpisow. Brak odwagi by innych przestrzec przed niesolidnymi. Tutaj wszyscy moga sobie wypisywac rozne rzeczy - ze ten ze tamten ich naciagnal ale jak ma dojsc do opublikowania chowaja glowe w piasek - boja sie odpowiedzialnosci za slowo. Tak jakby przytaczane tu przyklady oszustow wyssane byly z palca (ja powoli zaczynam to tak odbierac)

Autora tego watku takze zapytalem czy opisac to zdarzenie - ciiiiisza.
Powoli dochodze do wniosku ze szkoda kasy na utrzymywanie tej strony przy takim podejsciu do calego tematu przestrogi i nagradzania tych ktorych warto nagrodzic zas solidnosc i uczciwosc

----------


## pozeracz

Daria,
oczywiście jeżeli trzeba płacić to trzeba, ale najlepiej jak najmniej, poza tym absolutnie nie *zaliczke*, ale *zadatek* i tak to nalezy sformulowac w umowie. Zaliczka to tylko suma wplacona na poczet naleznosci za to co ma byc wykonane w przyszlosci i absolutnie nie zabezpiecza samego wykonania umowy, w przeciwienstwie do zadatku. Jeden wyraz a calkowicie zmienia nasza sytuacje prawna w przypadku kiedy wykonawca nie wywiaze sie nalezycie z umowy.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BK

jareko - ja sama wyślę ci namiar na niesolidną firmę tylko chcę poczekać aż zgodnie z prawem zakończę sprawę, nie chcę sobie zaszkodzić   :Wink2:  
bilbo pewnie ma taki sam zamiar
wiem że i tej formie o której mówię i drugiej niesolidnej firmie z jaką miałam kontakt (coś mam pecha   :sad:   ) przepędziłam paru klientów, poprzez to forum, więc ma to sens.

----------


## woprz

wyciągnij od niego cokolwiek z tego co mu dałeś   :Mad:  i nie myśl lepiej o karach umownych i sądach bo egzekucja tego jest praktycznie niemożliwa

----------


## bilbo

> Autora tego watku takze zapytalem czy opisac to zdarzenie - ciiiiisza.


*Jareko*, kiedy i w jaki sposób zadałeś mi to pytanie?!?
Nic o tym nie wiem.
Jestem za tym, by opisać tą historię w Muratorze, Gazecie, Radio i Telewizji. Wszyscy mogą przedrukowywać to bez pytania mnie o zgodę. Już kilka razy spoglądałem na link pod Twoimi postami, ale do tej pory nie zdążyłem tam kliknąć. Głównie dlatego, że nie jest to jednak ten centralny 'JEDYNY' spis nierzetelnych 'fachowców'. Taki spis rzeczywiście powinien istnieć i zawierać wyszukiwarkę na miarę 'Panoramy Firm'. Nie dotarłem do Twojej listy pewnie też dlatego, że podświadomie czułem, że niewiele osób tam klika. Ale oczywiście jestem za tym, by dopisać tam pana 'stolarza' Wojciecha Semeniuka z Wężowic w gminie Świerczów

Przewinęło się przez naszą budowę wielu niesolidnych wykonawców, którzy doprowadzali nas (i nie tylko nas, to wiemy) do szału. *BK*, nam też się czasami wydaje, że to tylko my mamy pecha. Jednak z rozmów z budującymi, tak na Forum jak i w sąsiedztwie, gdzie wszyscy są na świeżo z tematem, wynika że to standard wśród 'fachowców'. Mimo wszystko, choć różne rzeczy nam do głowy przychodziły, nigdy nie zdecydowaliśmy się, by kogoś publicznie opisać i napiętnować. Ale zachowanie tego człowieka przekracza wszelkie granice. Jak można prowadzić firmę, podpisywać umowy, dawać 5 lat gwarancji a potem udawać strusia i nie odbierać bezczelnie i dziecinnie zarazem telefonów???

Ale my to wszystko sobie odbijemy. Przeliczymy dokładnie nasze straty i znajdziemy komornika, który sobie poradzi. W to wierzę   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## jareko

wczoraj jak byl; ten szczyt forumowiczow tutaj - cholerka - teraz zajrzalem do poczty wysylanej - nie ma tego listu - wybacz prosze ten tekst - bylem pewien ze dotarl moj list do ciebie na priv
Co do kokmornika - zapoooooomnij, co najwyzej bedzie sie staral by odebrac co jego a twoja kasa dalej czekac bedzie.

Swoja droga jak juz jest tylu na forum to co chwila wyskakiwalo mi ze "...nie mozna wyslac postu tak szybko itd..." nawet jak odczekalem 30 minut to samo. Czy Wy tez tak mieliscie czy moj komp oszalal z radosci ze az tylu Was?

----------


## mdzalewscy

> I wnioski na przyszlosc:
> - nigdy nie wyplacac zadnych zaliczek,.............. 
> Pozdrawiam


nie da się tak, jak bym nie zgodził się pracować bez zaliczki, przecież wśród inwestorów też są cwaniaki i oszuści, natomiast jeśli wykonawca, nie ponosi dodatkowych kosztów z rozpoczęciem u nas pracy i rodzaj wykonywanej pracy jest nie dłuższy niż 2 tygodnie, to mam zasadę "0" zaliczki i to mi się opłaciło w przypadku dekarza, który upominał się 2 tyś. zł, następnie zjawił się trochę na budowie i ostatecznie zniknął.

----------


## jareko

*mdzelawski* - ty po jednej stronie barykady (ja takze) *pozaracz* zas po drugiej. Temat juz kilka razy walkowany i tak naprawde nie wiadomo jak rozstrzygniety. Ja moge zaufac klientowi ktory juz cos po raz kolejny u mnie zamawia choc juz taki jeden mnie wykorzystal i jedno okno totalnie nietypowe (klapa dymowa) lezy sobie u mnie w piwnicy i czeka na lepsze czasy. 
Ja juz bez zzaliczki NIGDY nie przyjme zamowienia - robie tak od wielu lat i jakos klienci to rozumieja a ci co nie rozumieja ida gdzie indziej sobie okna wybierac. Ja ryzyka podejmowac nie bede a przewiozlem sie na sie na niesolidnych klientach kilka razy. Wszak zamawiam i za wykonany towar zaplacic musze

----------


## bilbo

Nie ma sprawy Jareko, wczoraj było rzeczywiście gorąco na Forum  :Smile: 
A co do Twoich problemów technicznych z forum, u mnie nic takiego nie występuje.

----------


## pozeracz

Mdzalewscy, Jareko,
a czy sprawiloby Wam roznice gdybyscie zamiast zaliczki placili/dostawali zadatek? Kasa ta sama, a gwarancja calkiem inna. Ja staram sie na poczatku placic jak najmniej, oczywiscie, niech bedzie zadatek ale w rozsadnej wysokosci. Jezeli wykonawca musi dodatkowo kupic materialy, to suma moze oczywiscie byc wyzsza. Ale wtedy w razie "wpadki" bedzie tez nam musial wiecej zwrocic kasy za niewywiazanie sie z umowy. Przynajmniej teoretycznie.   :big grin:

----------


## jareko

pozeracz - gdybys zobaczyl moja umowe z klientem zdziwilbys sie zapewne ze taka banalna moze byc. klient ma wplacic 30% a reszte PO wykonaniu uslugi i tyle. OKreslony termin realizacj bez kar dla jednej czy drugiej strony. Jak ktoras ze stron druga chce wykiwac to zapis w umowie na plaster do przyslowiowej d.... Ja dbam o swoje - klient o swoje - jak chce to rozne zapisy moze z wlasnej inicjatywy wniesc co nie zmienia postaci rzeczy ze gdybym chcial go wykorzystac to one na nic - bo sady sa jakie sa, komornicy tacy jacy sa, bo .... i mozna by mnozyc. Na nieuczciwych nie ma paragrafu i wszystkiego nie przewidzisz
a swoja droga kiedys zalacze tutaj swietny dowcip o komornikach - sam malo nie posikalem sie ze smiechu - mussze tylko pamietac i odnalesc

----------


## bilbo

*pozeracz*, sam piszesz, że teoretycznie. Co nam z umowy, 5-letniej gwarancji, a nawet oswiadczenia, ze facet jest nam winien 1000pln (jeden tysiąc, sic!) za każdy kolejny tydzień opóźnienia, skoro on to ma wszystko w d.... Jaka jest różnica w tym momencie, czy on dostał od nas zaliczkę, zadatek? Moglibyśmy to nawet nazwać pożyczką na wysoki procent. A on się nie odzywa, chowa po krzakach i nawet nie ma ochoty przyjechać i spojrzeć jak się pięknie jego schody rozpier... czy choćby odebrać telefon i powiedzieć, że nas w d... ma. Jedyne pocieszenie, to że sąd to wszystko uwzględni i przyzna nam rację. A potem niech komornicy ścigają faceta do końca świata. Albo sprzedamy komuś te długi...

----------


## zibi2

"Tutaj wszyscy moga sobie wypisywac rozne rzeczy - ze ten ze tamten ich naciagnal ale jak ma dojsc do opublikowania chowaja glowe w piasek - boja sie odpowiedzialnosci za slowo. Tak jakby przytaczane tu przyklady oszustow wyssane byly z palca (ja powoli zaczynam to tak odbierac)"

Jareko - to proste. Mało kto chce publicznie ujawnić się jako frajer nawet jeśli został oszukany i ja coś o tym wiem. Do tego dochodzi obawa przed paragrafami, oskarżeniem o "naruszenie dobrego wizerunku" wykonawcy. Prawo bardzo dobrze chroni dłużnika i oszusta kosztem oszukanego i wierzyciela.

Co do nazewnictwa "zaliczki" i papierologii całkowicie zgadzam się z przedmówcami - jeśli się trafi na oszusta ilość papierów i słowo "zadatek" czy "weksel" nie zrobi na nim wrażenia. To są tylko narzędzia ułatwiające dochodzenie roszczeń zgodnie z prawem a nie gwarancja odzyskania.

pozdro

----------


## Sonika

> "Tutaj wszyscy moga sobie wypisywac rozne rzeczy - ze ten ze tamten ich naciagnal ale jak ma dojsc do opublikowania *chowaja* *glowe w piasek* - *boja sie odpowiedzialnosci za slowo*.


Ja się nie bałam.
Nazwisko mojego partacza jest na liście Jareko.
Nazwisko wykonawcy, z którego jestem zadowolona też.

----------


## zuczek

Hm... Bilbo, skąd ja to znam... Też trafiliśmy na takiego pseudostolarza (tyle, że on miał nam zrobić witrynę). Pieniądze też mu wpłaciliśmy i teraz też jest nieuchwytny. Na szczęście część pieniędzy odzyskaliśmy, ale jeszcze sporo do oddania mu zostało. A my tracimy dodatkowe pieniądze na telefony do niego, jeżdżenie do niego do pracy (w której od tygodnia się nie pojawił bez uprzedzenia). Nikt nie wie co się z nim dzieje, podobno zaczął pić, a my zaczynamy mieć wyrzuty sumienia, że jesteśmy drobiazgowe świnie, że go tak nachodzimy, że jeszcze coś głupiego wykombinuje...  Czuję się okropnie, co o tym sądzicie?  :sad:

----------


## mww

> Nikt nie wie co się z nim dzieje, podobno zaczął pić, a my zaczynamy mieć wyrzuty sumienia, że jesteśmy drobiazgowe świnie, że go tak nachodzimy, że jeszcze coś głupiego wykombinuje...  Czuję się okropnie, co o tym sądzicie?


Ha, ha, a to dobre   :big grin:   :Evil:  
To mi przypomina łagodne wyroki dla przestępców z uwagi na trudy dzieciństwa. 
Niech odda co sobie przywłaszczył, albo się dogada jak człowiek i oddaje w ratach, to żadna drobiazgowa świnia nie będzie go nachodzić!!!
A ja też już zaczełam pić przez co poniektórych fachmanów i nikt się nie lituje jakoś   :sad:   :Wink2:  Swoją drogą dopóki mam za co to może nie ma powodu do litości  :Wink2:

----------


## zuczek

No właśnie, myśleliśmy, że się z nim dogadaliśmy, bo on część pieniędzy oddał nam w ratach, ale tylko część. A teraz zniknął. Ostatnio się dowiedzieliśmy, że jak był kiedyś bezrobotny, to pobierał zasiłek, a jak znalazł pracę, to nawet nie zlikwidował konta, a żonie powiedział, że to zrobił i teraz przyszedł im rachunek za obsługę tego konta - 400 zł. Dochodzimy więc do wniosku, że jest to bardzo nieodpowiedzialny i niedorosły emocjonalnie człowiek. Żal mi tylko jego talentu, bo niewątpliwie go ma i gdyby chciał, to do czegoś by doszedł w życiu.

----------


## ppp.j

Niestety fachowcy jak bohater tego tematu psują dobre imię innym, dobrym i solidnym, których wcale nie jest tak mało. A może ja mam taki fart? Majster który robił mi wszystko do stanu surowego, zadaszonego, wywiązał się super w cenie i terminie. Jak mu się spieszyło do innej roboty i chciał przerwać to najpierw się spytał, uzgodnił termin i wykonał zgodnie z uzgodnieniem. Przedstawiciel firmy od POŚ, którą sam instalowałem, wszystko załatwił i dowiózł na budowę a ja tylko telefonicznie odebrałem towar. Przez cztery miesiące zwlekał z podaniem konta na które miałem przelać należność aż byłem wkurzony, bo chciałem mieć to z głowy. Po zakopaniu osadnika okazało się, że jest posadowiony zbyt głęboko i trzeba wstawić nadstawkę na właz rewizyjny. Dzwonię do producenta z pytaniem czy mogę dokupić ten element a pani w słuchawce, że mi to przyśle za darmo tylko muszę opłacić przesyłkę. Chyba muszę wzdychać by ten fart się nie skończył.

----------


## zibi2

Powiem nawet, że solidnych jest większość. Miałem 4 wykonawców i o trzech z nich mogę mówić tylko dobrze pod względem jakości pracy i rozliczeń. Trafić na oszusta to nie tyle brak fartu co pech. I także nieostrożność.

pozdr

----------


## BK

zibi - to nie ejst nieostrożność, po prostu miałeś szczęście
ja miałam dotychczas samych partaczy i oszustów

----------


## zibi2

wiesz co BK - podliczając skutki naprawdę trudno mi mówić o "szczęściu"  :sad: 

Zresztą są i dobre strony: ani mnie ani moim dzieciom taka wtopa już sie nie zdarzy.I nie chodzi o uogólnioną nieufność do wszystkich tylko o zwracanie uwagi na ważne sygnały, które na swoje nieszczęście zlekceważyłem.

pozdro

----------


## polanka

> Niestety fachowcy jak bohater tego tematu psują dobre imię innym, dobrym i solidnym, których wcale nie jest tak mało. A może ja mam taki fart? Majster który robił mi wszystko do stanu surowego, zadaszonego, wywiązał się super w cenie i terminie.


ale mówimy, o stolarzu a nie o murarzu, cieśli czy dekarzu.
Mam wrażenie że wybierając fachowca do innej roboty ma się sporą szansę na znalezienie znośnego. Wybierając stolarza ma się minimalną szansę...

U nas patrząc na całość budowy wykonanie mebli do kuchni było najdłuższym etapem... Fundamenty, mury, dach, tynki, kafelki, ocieplenie każdy z tych etapów trwał góra miesiąc. Wykonanie mebli do kuchni trwało miało trzy miesiące z założenia i przeciągnęło się o kolejne trzy...

Z tego wszystkiego wykonanie tarasu drewnianego zleciłem cieśli a nie stolarzowi  :Smile: 

Grzegorz

----------


## BK

zibi2 - bracie w nieszczęściu   :sad:  

Niestety to państwo chroni przestępców i złodziei (powiedziano nam to na policji   :ohmy:  )

----------


## zibi2

Myślę raczej, że państwo chroni sprytnych i kompetentnych 

Złodziej wie jak wykorzystać państwo do ochrony, bo to jego zawód. 
Ktoś uczciwy może równie skutecznie korzystać z tego aparatu,  tylko musi się podszkolić.

A biednemu to i tak zawsze wiatr w oczy, czy złodziej czy uczciwy  :wink: 

pozdr

----------


## bilbo

> a my zaczynamy mieć wyrzuty sumienia, że jesteśmy drobiazgowe świnie, że go tak nachodzimy, że jeszcze coś głupiego wykombinuje... Czuję się okropnie, co o tym sądzicie?





> wiesz co BK - podliczając skutki naprawdę trudno mi mówić o "szczęściu"





> zibi2 - bracie w nieszczęściu


No i tak to jest, budujemy domy swoich marzeń, jednocześnie dając ludziom pracę, pieniądze i co z tego wynika? Zaczynamy mieć wyrzuty sumienia, jacy to oni biedni (a my drobiazgowi, upierdliwi? NONSENS!) a cała radość budowania niszczona jest przez szarpaninę z g... (że o stratach finansowych nie wspomnę). 

Nie mają sensu żadne wyrzuty sumienia w tej sytuacji. Czemu biedny? Bo głupi. Niech więc i sobie głupio kmbinuje, byle się wcześniej wywiązał ze SWOICH zobowiązań. W przeciwnym przypadku wychodzi na to, że zamiast budować swoje domy, powinniśmy zadłużać się po uszy w bankach i fundować jednemu z drugim dożywotnią rente za to że głupi. Zamiast wykonywać u nas prace przychodziłby taki tylko do nas co miesiąc albo co tydzień po pieniądze. A jakbyśmy przypadkiem nie mieli, to by sobie coś głupiego wykombinował. 
Prawda jest taka, że największą krzywdę jaką tym ludziom robimy, to niestety dawanie im do ręki pieniędzy.

----------


## bilbo

> Polecam Federację Konsumentów (http://www.federacja-konsumentow.org.pl).
> 
> Miałem problem innego rodzaju (wadliwy produkt, likwidacja sklepu, brak możliwości dotarcia do producenta), a oni wyegzekwowali całość pieniędzy (nakaz komorniczy). Trwało to długo, bo około roku, ale było skuteczne i nic nie kosztowało. No, z wyjątkiem zwyczajowego przekazania kilku złotych na ich działalność, ale uważam, że warto, bo z samego budżetu to długo nie pociągną.
> 
> Trzymam kciuki i powodzenia. Maciek


Maciek, na czym polegała pomoc tej Federacji? Czy reprezentowali Cię w sądzie. Czy może zajmowali się s
nadaną sprawą od A do Z? Czy też służyli tylko radą?

----------


## matth

bilbo ,pamietaj takie sk... maja gleboko w d.. sady ,fiskusy,federacje konsumentow i inne tego typu instytucje ,ktore nota bene nie sa zbyt chetne i skuteczne w rozwiazywaniu tego typu problemow..Ja mam inna recepte,choc przyznam ze jeszcze z niej nigdy nie korzystalem aczkolwiek  wcale nie twierdze ze gdybym zostal doprowadzony do ostatecznosci to bym z niej nie skorzystal.Mam na mysli "panow" w dresach , ktorzy za drobna oplata najpierw "grzecznie " porozmawiaja z tym cwaniakiem ,/nie to zeby zaraz na oddzial chirurgii szczekowej/ a potem cwaniak albo zwroci ci  twoje pieniadze ,albo dokonczy dziela ,albo ci "panowie" dokoncza dziela.
Napewno zle sobie o mnie pomyslisz ,ale zycie bywa czasami brutalne sorry.  :Confused:

----------


## BK

I to jest absolutnie najgorsze co można zrobić
po pierwsze ten skurczybyk złoży doniesienie i najbardziej prawdopodobne jest że prawo będzie po jego stronie, jeszcze się tobie dostanie
po drugie - nie boisz się odwetu? Facet może cie potem nachodzić razem z kuzynem Heńkiem w niedzielne wieczory. Jesteś na to przygotowany? A rodzina? nie boisz się że będą ci straszyć dzieci? albo żonę?
a po trzecie - co będzie jak się facetom w dresach spodoba twoje audi? Albo BMW? Albo coś co masz w domu?
Ja to z takimi bałabym się w ogóle zaczynać rozmawiać ...
Może po prostu nie do dresów tylko do windykatorów - oni mają też siłę przekonywania (ci dobrzy, bo masa jest takich firm windykacyjnych że nie warto w ogóle tracić kasy)

----------


## bilbo

W każdym bądź razie my o Semeniuku nie zapomnimy, spokoju miał nie będzie.

----------


## leman13

Naprawdę, tylko współczuć, że trawiło sie na takiego "fachowca" trzymajcie się ciepło i głowa do góry  :Roll:

----------


## bilbo

Wciąż się przypominamy Semeniukowi, a on nic.

----------


## bilbo

Przypominamy się, zwracając wszystkim, którzy jeszcze nie słyszeli, uwagę na owego geniusia stolarstwa.

----------


## Jacek

Przestrzegam wszystkich przed Grzegorzem Żygadło tel. 605 208513 autoryzowanym monterem firmy Porta na terenie Wrocławia. Jest on mistrzem zwodzenia przeciągania terminów, teksty na temat okradzenia, komórki, która wpadła do wody, nagłego wyjazdu żony itd. należą do codzienności. 
Po dwóch tygodniach dziwnych wykrętów dałem sobie spokój chociaż bardzo mi zależało na czasie.
Jeżeli nie chcecie tracić nerwów omijajcie z daleka.

----------


## Cypek

Jak autoryzowany monter Porty to mu tyłek w firmie obsmaruj.

----------


## glus77

Przestrzegam przed robieniem zakupów w hurtowni MBS we WROCŁAWIU na ulicy OPOLSKIEJ 136. Osoby tam pracujące nie mają wystarczającej wiedzy dotyczącej wyceny ilości materiału potrzebnej do budowy domu z projektów, termin realizacji zamówienia jest także bardzo długi i trzeba się o niego często pytać kiedy łaskawie załatwią materiał  :Evil:

----------


## bendzamin

Stwórzmy liste firm których nie warto angażować, niech każdy mija je z daleka   :sad:

----------


## bendzamin

Przestrzegam przed "firmą budowlaną" pana Bronisława Skoniecznego. Zarówno sam wspomniany, jak i jego pracownicy są baaaaardzo niekompetentni. Naprawdę uważajcie na tych ludzi. Do dziś odbija mi się ich robota czkawką......Przy okazji nasłuchałam się, że jestem nienormalna i poje.......na, bo codziennie byłam na budowie!! Bardzo to było przyjemne!!!  Ptagi

----------


## bogas

Przestrzegam również przed zlecaniem jakiejkolwiek roboty Mirosławowi Manajowi (okolice Gniechowic).

----------


## Lukaszen

Witaj Bogas!
Walczysz z krą?

Mam pytanie - zna ktoś może firmę GEORG sp. z o.o.??
Właśnie zaczynam z nimi współpracę. Dzaiłają na całym Dolnym Śląsku, robią pod klucz??? 
pozdrawiam!
Ł.

----------


## TOSIAP

UWAGA NA FIRMĘ CANADA HOLDING Z WROCŁAWIA!
Panowie są bardzo mili..... na początku, ale później zawsze jest jakieś "ale" i Pan Krzyżaniak Roman już nie jest taki miły....  :Evil:

----------


## DARDO

Witam wszystkich i przestrzegam przed korzystaniem z usług firmy REDA z Kamieńca Wrocławskiego, budują od podstaw, ale tak naprawdę to zadnego z etapów nie wykonują zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną. Nie jestem gołosłowna, gdyż wszystkie usterki opisuje aktuanie  biegły rzeczoznawca, a sprawa wędruje do sądu. Nie będę się rozpisywać, ale podam kilka przykładów: fundamenty nie posmarowane dysperbitem, szybko zasypane, aby nikt nie widział; beton na słupach i podciągach nie zawibrowany, co zmniejszyło jego wytrzymałość i rzeczoznawca nakazał nam to wzmocnić konstrukcją stalową; rura kanalizacyjna przechodzi przez środek okna; rura wodna wpuszczona pół metra w beton, nie wyprowadzona przez fundament; więźba dachowa w najbardziej newralgicznych miejscach, gdzie powinna być połączona niemal półmetowymi śrubami aby się nie "rozjechała" została tylko nawiercona z obu stron ok. 2cm i włożone były same końcówki poucinanych śrub, aby było "widać". To tak na szybko co mi do głowy przyszło, a poza tym ów wykonawca jest mi jeszcze winien czystą gotówkę, którą otrzymał jako zaliczkę na materiały, a której to nie wykorzystał, jednak jej zwrotu też nie doczekaliśmy się, aktualnie tym problemem zajmuje się już komornik. Życzę Wam wszystkim więcej szczęścia!

----------

Ostrzegam wszystkich Forumowiczów przed tym wykonawcą.U nas robił instalacje wod-kan,elektryczną ,co i wentylację(rekuperator).Jak się okazało o tej ostatniej nie miał kompletnie pojęcia.Po wielokrotnych naszych monitach o usuniecie wad i doprowadzenie instalacji wentylacyjnej do należytego stanu(jak to zwykle bywa w takich przypadkach kompletnie bezowocnych-facet zaczą nas unikać jak ognia,nie odbierał telefonów itp)-po wezwaniu biegłego i jego ocenie sytuacji-wykonaliśmy ponownie instalację  wentylacyjną,co niestety wiazało się z lekką ruiną naszego nowego domu  -sprawa trafiła do sądu.I mam nadzieję ,że ten padalec poniesie konsekwencje finansowe swojej beztoski i niekompetencji!!!!Acha !Ten pan również montuje pompy ciepła.Jeśli robi to równie fachowo jak rekuperator-to omijajacie go szanowni Forumowicze szerokim łukiem!!!!

----------


## patomex

wybaczcie że ja ciągle swoje  :Wink2:  
a gdzie kierownik budowy albo inspektor nadzoru
czemu nie zlecisz nadzoru osobie która dopilnuje wszytskiego i zdejmie  z Twojej głowy takiego wykonawce??

----------


## DARDO

Niestety kierownika mieliśmy takiego samego jak wykonawcę. Całymi dniami siedzimy w pracy i nie mamy czasu pilnować budowy, a wpisy w dzienniku budowy były jak najbardziej pozytywne. Kierownik musiał dostać w łapę od tych partaczy skoro nie chciał niczego widzieć, a teraz za swą niesolidność odpowie, ponieważ mamy wreszcie pełną dokumentację zrobioną przez rzeczoznawcę- biegłego sądowego i sprawa wędruje do sądu. Wiem, że może to ciągnąć się latami, ale nie można odpuścić takim ludziom. A najgorsze jest to, że teraz wszystkie poprawki kosztują majątek i trwają już kilka miesięcy. Pozdrawiam. Dardo

----------


## patomex

niestety patologia występuje nawet wśród ludzi których darzymy zaufaniem . wprawdzie rzadko wystepuja takie przypadki ale niestety występują.
ale gwarantuje że nie wszyscy sa tacy i większość traktuje poważnie swoje obowiązki

----------


## kasia_i_tomek

Chciałbym przestrzec przed firmą *BTM Marek Manasterski* wykonali u mnie bramy garażowe - po miesiącu wydzwaniania P. Marek zgodził się spisać protokół odbioru, ustaliliśmy termin usunięcia usterek i ... to by było na tyle nie pojawili się, przestali odbierać telefony.

----------


## patomex

a kiedy dostał zapłatę za wykonaną pracę--może trzeba bylo poczekać z wypłatą do odbioru i spisania protokołu??

----------


## Ania_min

Witam!
Chciałabym przestrzec przed firmą Pana *KRZYSZTOFA TOMASZEWSKIEGO Z WROCŁAWIA.* Nigdy nie ufajcie temu Panu. Buduję dom i zatrudniłam tych Panów do kładzenia kafelek w całym domu - niestety nie skończywszy roboty oraz po tym jak dostali większą część pieniędzy zwinęli sprzęt i zmyli się. Stwarzają pozory uczciwych i miłych. Jeżeli ktoś bierze ich ulotkę z Leroy Merlin Wrocław "szybki, solidnie, tanio - Krzysztof" to niech od razu ją wyrzuci ponieważ szkoda impulsów z telefonu aby takimi zawracać sobie głowę.
Pozdrawiam :P [/b]

----------


## patomex

w takich wypadkach proponował bym "zasłonić się" kierownikiem budowy- upoważnić go do odbierania roboty i zatwierdzania wypłat zaliczek. Pożądny KB nie powinien dopuścić do wypłaty większej części wynagrodzenia a i inwestorowi łatwiej odmówić .  :Wink2:

----------


## Ania_min

Zgadzam się z Tobą. To jest mój błąd że wypłaciłam te pieniądze ale tak mu zaufałam (pierwszy raz mi się to zdarzyło). Ale teraz wysyłam pismo do Informacji Handlowej o nie dotrzymanie umowy.

----------


## Ania_min

Szukam jakiegoś godnego polecenia kafelkarza.
PILNE!!!

----------


## bendzamin

poszukaj w białej liscie - dolnosląskie tutaj raczej takiego nie znajdziesz a jesli znajdziesz to nie polecałbym jego wykonawstwa   :Confused:   :big grin:

----------


## zaba_gonia

Firma *SANIT* Z Oławy. 
Przez nich mam 2 miesiące przestoju na budowie. 
Nie są godni zaufania
Ps.
szczegóły w moim dzienniku

----------


## Pitt

Nie ma listy wykonawców niesłownych więc pozwolę sobie umieścić moje ostrzeżenie tutaj.
Zalecam dużą ostrożność w kontaktach z Panem Markiem Gocławskim - tynkarzem. Zobowiązał się do wykonania tynków w moim domu (umowy oczywiście nie chciał podpisać twierdząc, że liczy się jego słowo)
Po tygodniu zadzwonił i oznajmił, że rezygnuje, bo otrzymał większe zlecenie   :Evil:  
pzdr
Piotrek

----------


## elmal

Witam wszystkich 
Zauważyłem, że piszecie na temat nie solidnych firmy. Pozwolę sobie w związku z tym na przekazanie wszystkim zainteresowanym moich doświadczeń z firmą EURO DOM, a konkretnie z jej właścicielem. 

Po pierwszym telefonie w sprawie budowy i umówieniu się na miejscu czas czekiwania na właściciela firmy na mojej budowie upłynął mi na czekaniu i wyłączonym telefonie Pana Grzegorza. Następnego dnia były jak to bywa w takich sytuacjach, standardowe tłumaczenia. Gdy w końcu się spotkaliśmy Pan Grzegorz zabrał projekt do wyceny i podał termin kiedy nam wyceni robotę. Kolejny raz go nie dotrzymał. Następne spotkanie, wycena roboty, dogadany termin rozpoczecia budowy (miał zacząć w piątek następnego tygodnia). Na koniec spotkania dałem SZEFOWI FIRMY wzór umowy i umówiliśmy się na jej podpisanie na czwartek poprzedzający rozpoczęcie robót. W środę zadzwoniłem potwierdzając, że materiały zamówiłem. W czwartek rano zadzwoniłem potwierdzając dostawę materiałów i nasze wieczorne spotkanie w celu podpisania budowy. Pan Grzegorz potwierdził w rozmowie ze mną, że umowę podpiszemy wieczorem (dla przypomnienia w przed dzień rozpoczęcia robót). Około godziny 17.30 zadzwoniłem do SZEFA FIRMY o której przyjedzie i wtedy usłyszałem, że niestety nie będzie mi budował domu (materiał był już na budowie), bo ma kłopoty z ludźmi. Ciekawe w tym jest to, że jeszcze tego samego dnia około 11 w południe nie miał tych kłopotów. 
Drodzy forumowicze myślę, że sami ocenicie czy firma EURO DOM jest godna polecenia czy nie. 
Czekam na wasze opinie i mam nadzieje, że nie zostaniecie na lodzie tak jak ja. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## wels

*Elmal* a dostałeś wycenę? Gdzie budujesz, jeśli można wiedzieć?

----------


## elmal

> *Elmal* a dostałeś wycenę? Gdzie budujesz, jeśli można wiedzieć?


Wycene dostałem, buduje w okolicach dobrzykowic

----------


## wels

A dlaczego wybrałeś tę firmę? Ktoś Ci ją polecił, czy cena Cię skusiła?

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> Po tygodniu zadzwonił i oznajmił, że rezygnuje, bo otrzymał większe zlecenie


ooo takich lubię najbardziej....

----------


## Daniel28

Znam tego człowieka. Prowadze jako windykator jego sprawy. Moja żona jest adwokatem więc jeśli będzie potrzeba to prosze skorzystać z je pomocy mec. Magdalena Chmielewska-Drozdek tel. 0-74 8151276 kom 0-502370670. Jeśli potrzebny będzie Państwu windykator to prosze o kontakt 0-511361696.Pozdrawiam Daniel Drozdek-Chmielewski

----------


## marcioszek

Nie polecam Pana Andrzeja Karendała z okolic Jelcza Laskowic. Facet strasznie niesolidny i niesłowny. Przed rozpoczęciem prac do rany przyłóż, pokazuje zdjęcia co to On i jego ludzie już nie zrobili. W okolicy 2/3 wykonanej roboty zaczynają się problrmy a szczególnie jest niesłowny przy kasie. Co innego przed rozpoczęciem prac - na większość się godzi - a później dokłada coraz więcej i prawie że płacze że dokłada do interesu.
Generalnie UWAGA na niego nie POLECAM

----------


## mariuszdro

Nie polecam kierownika budowy *Bogusława Kaczyńskiego* z Lubania
Wszelkie dokumenty otrzymał ode mnie w czerwcu i miał załatwić pozwolenie 
w lipcu, do dziś nic nie zalatwił!
telefonów nie odbiera zawsze ma wymówkę że był w szpitalu itp
straciłem sezon i nie wiem jak nasza współpraca się zakończy!!!!!!!!
nie polecam i radzę zawsze spisywać umowę konkretną, nawet jeśli jast to osoba polecana przez najlepszego znajomego!
[/b]

----------


## bendzamin

co to sie dzieje w tym kraju fachowcy powyjeżdzali szukać lepszych ofert i kasy i zostawili nas na pastwe losu  :sad:  tak nie powinno być... 
 :Confused:

----------


## [email protected]@ 30

Wysłany: Sob, 9 Grudzień 2006 11:47    Temat postu: MARKET BUDOWLANY (BYŁA GAYA) Z WROCŁAWIA !!!!     
FIRMA MARKET BUDOWLANY Z ULICY OPOLSKIEJ 136 (BYŁA FIRMA GAYA) TO OSZUŚCI.SZUKAJĄC PIENIĘDZY ZACZĘLI BUDOWAĆ DOMY.NA STRONIE INTERNETOWEJ WWW.GAYA.PL WSZYSTKO WYGLĄDAŁO PIĘKNIE ALE RZECZYWISTOŚĆ OKAZAŁA SIĘ INNA.DO SPRZEDAŻY BYŁ BLIŻNIAK Z DZIAŁKĄ ZA 240.000 ZŁ.KUPILIŚMY WIĘC JEDEN SEGMENT W SIERPNIU.BUDYNEK MIAŁ BYĆ ODDANY 30 WRZEŚNIA.NIE DOŚĆ ŻE DOM DO TEJ PORY NIE JEST SKOŃCZONY TO I TAK NIE MA WIDOKÓW NA SZYBKI KONIEC INWESTYCJI.(GOTÓWKĘ DALIŚMY W SIERPNIU 100%)WYKONAWCA TŁUMACZY SIĘ TAK:BYŁA DOBRA CENA TO TERAZ CZEKAJCIE.MAŁO TEGO W OFERCIE DOM MIAŁ BYĆ Z WSZYSTKIMI PRZYŁĄCZAMI A OKAZAŁO SIĘ ŻE NAWET ZA SKRZYNKĘ ELEKTRYCZNĄ MUSIELIŚMY ZAPŁACIĆ DOM WYKONYWANY JEST NIEZGODNIE Z UMOWĄ I BYLE JAK JEST WIĘCEJ WAD NIŻ ZALET WYKONAWCA MÓWI:MACIE 3 LATA GWARANCJI TO PÓŻNIEJ SIĘ NAPRAWI WYCHODZI NA TO ŻE PŁACĄC MAŁO TRZEBA NIESTETY KUPIĆ BUBEL A JEŚLI CHODZI O DZIENNIK BUDOWY I KIEROWNIKA BUDOWY TO NIC TAKIEGO NA BUDOWIE NIE WIDZIAŁEM DLATEGO WSZYSTKICH OSTRZEGAM I DOBRZE RADZĘ JAK NAJDALEJ OD TEJ FIRMY !!!!!!

----------


## ipe

Witam.
  Nie polecam firmy  *WóJCIK* .firma robi okna drewniane mieści się :ul. Cementowa 4,  51-503 Wrocław 

firma,w której  traktowanie klienta jest skandaliczne. mili są tylko do czasu wpłaty zaliczki- potem mają klienta w d...  zamontowali nam okna w pierwszym tygodniu października - bez klamek !!! i parapetów. Klamek do tej pory (11.12 ) nie mam. wprost mówią, ze nie opłaca im sie jechać do nas tylko z klamkami i na pomiar okiennic [b]bo to jest dla nich problem i nie  chcą przyjechać/b] !!!!  :Evil:  przed chwilą włąśnie usłyszałąm, ze klamki łaskawie przywiozą jak będą instalować okna w okolicy.....skandaliczne- troalny olew klienta. łaskawie mogą wysłąć klamki ( zapłącone za pełen montaż)

----------


## EuredykaAA

Przestrzegam przed  *BIURO OBSŁUGI INWESTORA INDYWIDUALNEGO - pod kierownictwem WOJCIECHA KAPUŚCIKA - Wrocław*  http://dom-za-rozsadna-cene.fm.interia.pl/s3glowna.htmlFirma poleca wykonanie usług budowlanych przez firmy tzw. naciągacze. Uważajcie głównie na firmę   :ohmy:  WOL- BUD Piotr Wolski Oława. Straszne przesuniecie  w terminach, kompletny brak profesjonalizmu a przede wszytskim wyłudzanie pieniędzy[/list]

----------


## Mularz

> Wysłany: Sob, 9 Grudzień 2006 11:47    Temat postu: MARKET BUDOWLANY (BYŁA GAYA) Z WROCŁAWIA TO OSZUŚCI !!!!     
> FIRMA MARKET BUDOWLANY Z ULICY OPOLSKIEJ 136 (BYŁA FIRMA GAYA) TO OSZUŚCI.SZUKAJĄC PIENIĘDZY ZACZĘLI BUDOWAĆ DOMY.NA STRONIE INTERNETOWEJ WWW.GAYA.PL WSZYSTKO WYGLĄDAŁO PIĘKNIE ALE RZECZYWISTOŚĆ OKAZAŁA SIĘ INNA.DO SPRZEDAŻY BYŁ BLIŻNIAK Z DZIAŁKĄ ZA 240.000 ZŁ.KUPILIŚMY WIĘC JEDEN SEGMENT W SIERPNIU.BUDYNEK MIAŁ BYĆ ODDANY 30 WRZEŚNIA.NIE DOŚĆ ŻE DOM DO TEJ PORY NIE JEST SKOŃCZONY TO I TAK NIE MA WIDOKÓW NA SZYBKI KONIEC INWESTYCJI.(GOTÓWKĘ DALIŚMY W SIERPNIU 100%)WYKONAWCA TŁUMACZY SIĘ TAK:BYŁA DOBRA CENA TO TERAZ CZEKAJCIE.MAŁO TEGO W OFERCIE DOM MIAŁ BYĆ Z WSZYSTKIMI PRZYŁĄCZAMI A OKAZAŁO SIĘ ŻE NAWET ZA SKRZYNKĘ ELEKTRYCZNĄ MUSIELIŚMY ZAPŁACIĆ DOM WYKONYWANY JEST NIEZGODNIE Z UMOWĄ I BYLE JAK JEST WIĘCEJ WAD NIŻ ZALET WYKONAWCA MÓWI:MACIE 3 LATA GWARANCJI TO PÓŻNIEJ SIĘ NAPRAWI WYCHODZI NA TO ŻE PŁACĄC MAŁO TRZEBA NIESTETY KUPIĆ BUBEL A JEŚLI CHODZI O DZIENNIK BUDOWY I KIEROWNIKA BUDOWY TO NIC TAKIEGO NA BUDOWIE NIE WIDZIAŁEM DLATEGO WSZYSTKICH OSTRZEGAM I DOBRZE RADZĘ JAK NAJDALEJ OD TEJ FIRMY !!!!!!


A nie mówiła mamusia , że z góry to się najlepiej pluje

----------


## dziki z miasta

Czy budował ktoś z firmą Pana Markowskiego z Ratowic (woj. dolnośląskie)? Jeśli jest taka osoba to bardzo proszę o opinię.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## MAZZI

> Przestrzegam przed  *BIURO OBSŁUGI INWESTORA INDYWIDUALNEGO - pod kierownictwem WOJCIECHA KAPUŚCIKA - Wrocław*  http://dom-za-rozsadna-cene.fm.interia.pl/s3glowna.htmlFirma poleca wykonanie usług budowlanych przez firmy tzw. naciągacze. Uważajcie głównie na firmę  :o WOL- BUD Piotr Wolski Oława. Straszne przesuniecie  w terminach, kompletny brak profesjonalizmu a przede wszytskim wyłudzanie pieniędzy[/list]



TEN WYKONAWCA REKLAMOWAŁ SIĘ W WEEKEND NA TARGACH BUDOWLANYCH WE WROCŁAWIU "TARBUD 2007"!
Cały czas twierdzą że są profesjonalistami...

----------


## lesniczanie2

Witam
Nie jest to co prawda nasze doświadczenie a naszych serdecznych przyjaciół.
Piszę o tym ponieważ nasi znajomi są raczej konserwatywni i nie czerpią z dobrodziejstw internetu. Nasi znajomi do prac związanych z instalacją grzewczą wybrali Pana Artura z Wrocławskiej firmy Art-Gaz... właściciel zapewniał, że ma fenomenalne rabaty na materiały i oczywiście się nimi ochoczo podzieli. Niestety jak się później okazało ceny na większość była wyższa niż ceny w sklepach, kaloryfery powieszone w pomieszczeniach nijak się nie zgadzały z tymi na rachunkach (wpisane były po prostu większe i droższe), zastanawiający jest też fakt, że na niespełna 30 metrowy salon pan fachowiec twierdzi że zużył 80 metrów kwadratowych styropianu pod ogrzewanie w podłodze. Takich "kwiatków" jest znacznie więcej - nieprawdopodobna ilość rur i złączników do nich. Ze swojej strony mogę tylko poradzić aby się dobrze zastanowić nad wyborem tej firmy.

----------


## Kosa

Pomyłka

----------


## Mularz

> co to sie dzieje w tym kraju fachowcy powyjeżdzali szukać lepszych ofert i kasy i zostawili nas na pastwe losu  tak nie powinno być...


_"Daremne żale, próżny trud, bezsilne złorzeczenia"_  . Fachowcy pojechali bo mieli dość pracy za psie pieniądze i żebrania o zapłatę za wykonaną pracę. Jeśli szanowni inwestorzy szukacie winnych to spojrzyjcie w lustro. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> Napisał bendzamin
> 
> co to sie dzieje w tym kraju fachowcy powyjeżdzali szukać lepszych ofert i kasy i zostawili nas na pastwe losu  tak nie powinno być... 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Daremne żale, próżny trud, bezsilne złorzeczenia"_  . Fachowcy pojechali bo mieli dość pracy za psie pieniądze i żebrania o zapłatę za wykonaną pracę. Jeśli szanowni inwestorzy szukacie winnych to spojrzyjcie w lustro. Pozdrawiam


oj panie mularz, żeby pan sie za 2 lata nie obudził z ręką w nocniku, pardon, w betoniarce....
 jak to sie mowi raz na wozie  raz pod wozem....

----------


## Mularz

> oj panie mularz, żeby pan sie za 2 lata nie obudził z ręką w nocniku, pardon, w betoniarce....
>  jak to sie mowi raz na wozie  raz pod wozem....



Bez obaw. Siedzę w tej branży od 25 lat i i wiele zawirowań już przeżyłem. Poprostu robię swoje. Raz w Polsce, raz w Austrii...

----------


## Maggi

Witam

Chciałabym wszystkich bardzo przestrzec przed firmą *AWANGARDA* i panem *MARIUSZEM CZYŻEM*. Firma podobno specjalizuje się w wykonywaniu elewacji domów oraz dociepleń.

Na początku sprawiają bardzo dobre wrażenie, bo robota idzie sprawnie, ja zamawiam jedynie materiały w wybranej przeze mnie hurtowni a firma odbiera sobie we własnm zakresie. Kolejna mylącą, pozytywną rzeczą jest to że sam pan Czyż chce podpisać umowę na wykonanie prac, w której to udziela gwarancji i rękojmi. I na tym etapie pozytywne rzeczy się kończą.

Firma Awangarda miała wykonać mi docieplenie budynku, położenie tymku akrylowego w kolorze, wykonać cokół z płytek klinkierowych oraz jako prace dodatkowe, wylać mi taras oraz ganek.

Po pierwszym odbiorze prac mieliśmy poważne zastrzeżenia do sposobu położenia klinkieru. Rzędy płytek falowały we wszystkich możliwych płaszczyznach. Ponad to, chyba z oszczędności, można było znaleść wmurowane ścinki płytek. Równiez sama elewacja nam się nie podobała, ponieważ przy parapetach nie było kątów ostrych, jak również na żadnych narożniku domu. Pan Czyż przyznał się do błędów  i zobowiązał się do poprawy wszystkiego na własny koszt.

W trakcie tych poprawek kontrolowaliśmy bardziej krytycznie prace i na bieżąco zwracaliśmy uwagę na nie zmieniający się stan naroży oraz na ciągle krzywe rzędy klinkieru. Dodatkowo nasz dom zaczynał nabierać różnych odcieni zeieleni.

W końcu jednak zostaliśmy zaproszenie na ostateczny odbiór. Dom wyglądał znacznie gorzej niż po tym pierwszym odbiorze i dlatego też nie zgodziliśmy się na zapłacenie reszty wynagrodzenia ( rozliczaliśmy się za kolejne etapy). Pan Czyż już nie był taki miły jak dotychczas,ale po kłotni przyznał że to i owo trzeba poprawić. Tego samego dnia wieczorem otrzymaliśmy od niego telefon że przemyślał sprawę i że niczego nie będzie poprawiał, bo to nie jego wina, a my próbujemy go naciągnąć na darmowe pomalowanie domu. Dał nam czas na wpłatę reszty pieniędzy do godziny 12 następnego dnia, grożąc sprzedaniem faktur.

Oczywiście nie zamierzaliśmy za nic więcej płacić. Naszym jedy błędem było to że wcześniej przyjęliśmy faktury. Tak cy inaczej zatrudniliśmy rzeczoznawcę który razem z kierownikiem budowy wypisał listę usterek i wysłał rządanie poprawienia usterek w terminie 14 dni. Na tej liście oprócz usterek zauważonych przez nas, pojawiły się dodatkowe takie jak krzywe ściany ( pan Czyż nie wie co to poziomica i na ścianach mamy doły) oraz to że poprawki tynku zostały wykonane tynkiem mineralnym i pomalowane ( farba spłynęła już następnego dnia), dodatkowo jeszcze na jednej ścianie mam położona fugę na klinkirze w znacznie jaśniejszym kolorze niż powinna być). W międzyczasie Pan Czyż poprosił jakiś bandziorów żeby "nakłonili" nas do zapłaty. Otrzymaliśmy telefony od osób mówiących w bardzo dwuznaczy sposób o "dogadaniu się " z panem Czyżem. Ponieważ nie posłuchaliśmy tych próśb pojawił się windykator. Osoba ta starała sie polubownie załatwić sprawę. W jego obecności Pan Czyż zobowiązał się do poprawienia wymienionych przez nas usterek w terminie 23.04-30.04.

Na budowie pojawił się raz. Szacujemy że na jakieś 3 godziny po zdąrzył wylać posadzkę na tarasie ( miał poprawić również spadek tarasu w odpowiednią stronę ) oraz położyć trzy ktrótkie odcinki klinkieru na wykuszu. Klinkier został położony w sposób odpowiadający poprzedniemu standardowi, a sama elewacja pozostała bez zmian.

My w między czasie ubezpieczyliśmy dom, wymieniliśmy zamki i zapłaciliśmy zaległą kwotę aby pozbyc się wibdykatora i mieć pełne prawo do rząda odszkowania w sądzie.

Na dzień dzisiejszy mamy "zainwestowane" pieniądze w elewację domu i robociznę. Sprawę zgłosimy do sądu, żeby odzyskać nasze pieniądze i poprawić to co zostało spaprane.

*Tak czy inaczej omijajcie tego pana szerokim łukiem !!!!!*

----------


## pierwek

Przestrzegam przed betoniarnią RMC Beton Śląsk z ul. Borowskiej - Wrocław.

Zalewali mi ławy i chudziak. 

Kręcą z wymiarami pomp. Zamawiam 34m przyjeżdża 28m (pytałem ile pompa ma zasięgu w poziomie - powiedzieli 34m). Kolejny raz zamawiałem pompę 24m zmienili sami na 19m (bo niby awaria tej 24m) a potem przyjeżdża 17m. Oczywiście w cenie tej 24m.
Zawsze pytałem się jaki pompa ma zasięg w poziomie a nie w pionie.

Zmieniają godziny rozpoczęcia pracy. umawiamy sie na 8:30 przyjeżdżają o 12:00. (robotnicy na budowie siedzą i zbijają bąki).

Zaczynamy zalewać chudziak między 1 a 2 gruszką jest 1godzinna przerwa. Pompa stoi.

Widać że beton na domki to u nich taka zapchajdziura. Jak akurat nie mająco robić to biorą zlecenie a potem jest problem bo priorytetem są duże inwestycje. A mały inwestor może sobie czekać.
Jakby to się tylko raz zdarzyło to mówiłbym o pechu 2x to jak dla mnie reguła.
Naprawdę szkoda nerwów.

----------


## zubencjusz

Dot. Biura Obsługi Inwestora Indywidualnego - Wojciech Kapuścik - polecam. 
To co wypisuje EuredykaAA to totalna bzdura. Znam jej imię i nazwisko, jak 
będzie trzeba wyjawię. Wojciech Kapuścik jest facetem solidnym i 
odpowiedzialnym. Mogę to powierdzić - Maciej Szuba tel. 667-682-416 . To co wypisuje EuredykaAA narusza dobra osobiste Wojciecha Kapuścika, dziwię się, że jeszcze nie wystąpił na drogę prawną. Kontakt z Piotrem Wolskim 
EuredykaAA nawiązała samodzielnie,bez pośrednictwa Biura Obsługi Inwestora 
Indywidualnego. Jej problemy w całości związane są z firmą WOLBUD a nie z 
Biurem Obsługi Inwestora Indywidualnego. Znam całą sprawę doskonale. 
EurydykaAA zapomniała, że Wojciech Kapuścik wręcz pomagał jej w dochodzeniu 
swoich roszczeń w stosunku do Piotra Wolskiego.

----------


## czmirek

> Napisał bendzamin
> 
> co to sie dzieje w tym kraju fachowcy powyjeżdzali szukać lepszych ofert i kasy i zostawili nas na pastwe losu  tak nie powinno być... 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Daremne żale, próżny trud, bezsilne złorzeczenia"_  . Fachowcy pojechali bo mieli dość pracy za psie pieniądze i żebrania o zapłatę za wykonaną pracę. Jeśli szanowni inwestorzy szukacie winnych to spojrzyjcie w lustro. Pozdrawiam


 nic dodac nic ujac jestem jednym z tych co wyjechali i jest tak jak napisales pozdrawiam z goracej majorki

----------


## Amiolek

Właściciel ma "gadane" i potrafi zrobic wodę z mózgu udowadniając swoje racje. Ceny ma bardzo wysokie, korzysta z dobrej opinii o góralach-dekarzach (sam jest sądząc po mowie góralem). Wzbudza zaufanie.

Ostrzegam Was bo:

 -nie przyjmuje uwag od inwestora, szantażuje, ze jeśli będziemy się upierać przy konieczności poprawek to nie przyśle ekipy na budowę, zapłaty żąda w taki sam sposób mimo, ze w naszym przekonaniu etap nie jest zakończony
- ekipa wykonuje prace w pośpiechu, niedokładnie - byle jak, brzydko i często niezgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną (nie stusuje norm)
- często ekipa w ogóle nie przyjeżdżała bo to albo wesele, albo komunia albo cokolwiek...
- ciesielka w ich wykonaniu to wbijanie gwoździ i wkręcanie wkrętów- a jedyne używane łącze ciesielskie na "styk" w ogóle się nie styka....

Firma w moim przekonaniu nie potrafi poradzic sobie z remontem starego dachu. 

Uwaga! jeśli jednak zdecydujecie się na jego usługi- zmieńcie podsuwaną pod nos umowę tak, 
- aby co najmniej 30% kwoty było do zapłaty PO wykonaniu robót  
- policzcie też materiał, jaki Wam przywiozą na budowę, a potem policzcie co Wam zamonowali- ja nie doliczyłam sie m. in. kilkudziesięciu dech 8,5 m dł i 5x20 cm (a to dużo, szczególnie ze cena byłą zawrotna nawet jak na 2007r!)
- zatrudnijcie też kogos, kto zrobi Wam nadzór budowlany i przypilnuje robót (ja wpadłam na to dopiero po fakcie   :oops:  - czeka mnie jeszcze wiele dużych prac gdzie będę już mądrzejsza; szczęśliwie mam już zaufaną osobę, moge polecić).

----------


## YreQ

Nie sądziłam ,że tutaj trafię..................... tym bardziej, że zaczynałam rozmowy z "TĄ FIRMĄ" w zeszłym roku - była z polecenia-, a wtym roku pisałam jeszcze na forum, jak to " dokładnie robią i są solidni". Przejechac można się na każdym. Stres wywołany dzisiejszą poranną sytuacją nie pozwala na pisanie o szczegółach, ale dobry film sensacyjny można by nakręcić.

[size=18]Otóż ostrzegam przed panem Adamem Widziewiczem spod Świerzawy. [/size]Facet mówi, że ma firme, a potem jak przychodzi do umowy, to zwleka z podpisaniem, czas sie wydłuża i okazuje sie, że firmy nie ma. Ludzi zatrudnia z łapanki, którzy partolą robotę jak sie patrzy. Jest niesłowny, niesolidny, niedokładny, kłamie w żywe oczy, pojawia sie na budowie 2 x w tydodniu, zostawia po sobie niesamowity syf, mam mase zniszczonych bloczków, nie czyta dokładnie projektu, palcem i metrówką wyliczałam warstwy pustaków, cegieł, podłogi, żeby dobrze nadproża osadzić- mówi dobrze , dobrze i robi jak mu pasuje, a pasuje tak, że: 3 razy nadproża odkuwali, a za 4 razem nie dość, że żle osadzili to jeszcze diametralnie zmienili to co jest w projekcie.
 W maju został wyrzucony z 2 budów w Koskowicach, my daliśmy mu szanse,po tym jak poniszczył materiał na fundamentach  :oops:  ,ale po tym co zobaczyłam wczoraj..........  :Mad:   facet u nas nie pracuje. A że nie odbierał wczoraj telefonów - wyłączył komórkę - założyliśmu nową kłódkę na ogrodzenie ( bo do tamtej miał klucz). Dzisiaj przeciął łańcuch  :Evil:  ...można to uznać za włamanie? Pojade sprawdzić czy nic nie zginęło. Materiał zgromadzony, okna zamówione, dachowka w przyszłym tygodniu a więźba na sierpień. Ekipy tylko nie mam  :sad:  

I jeszcze jedno, ponoć w tym roku ceni się tak, że wykwalifikowane ekipy murarskie tyle nie biorą, o braku sprzetu i mówieniu o sobie samym"jaki to on nie jest dobry, świetnie robi, jest zadowolony ze swoich ludzi".... i te jego umizgiwania, uśmieszki, i dzień dobry, prosze pozdrowić żone, prosze sie nie denerwować wszystko będzie dobrze, tu sie wytnie, tam dosztukuje, tam zlepi, a tynkarz nadrobi później  - tzw kultura i inteligencja szpagatowa.......o tym wszystkim nie musze już chyba pisać. A ostrzegam, bo jak spali sie w Gniiewomierowicach, to bez żenady będzie chciał wejść do Lubina , Osieka i Miroszowa. Ostrzegam okolice Lubina - bo wiem, że głód na ekipy tam jest duży.

----------


## Marcinq

Przestrzegam wszystkiech przed firmą Pana Dariusza Frasa budującego w okolicach Oleśnicy! Pan DARIUSZ FRAS jest najbardziej nierzetelnym, niesłownym i złośliwym człowiekiem jakiego miałem okazję niestety spotkać. 

Na początku wszystko wyglądało ok. Sprawna wycena, spotkania w terminie, wszystko ok. Gdy rzyszło do chęci podpisania umowy i braku zgody co do podstawowych paragrafów (chciałem jakiejś gwarancji wykonania robót oraz rozpisania etapów, robót itp na terminy i kwoty) - pokłóciliśmy się, bo gwarancji Fras nie da. Następna rozmowa przez telefon z prośbą o rozmowę, była niezwykle miła (już wtedy powinienem się zastanowić). Umówiliśmy sie, ale niestety panu Frasowi zepsuł się samochód... drugie spotkanie odwołane, padający notorycznie telefon (ale jak dzwoniłem z innych numerów działał znakomicie), a ostatnie uniemożliwiły straszne korki... Gdyby nie to, że na każda rozmowę musiałem jechać po 45 km w jedną stronę dałbym sobie spokój z tym negatywem.

Co za człowiek! Zamiast powiedzieć, że nie chce ze mną rozmawiać, bo nie da gwarancji, to stwierdził, że się zemści!!!

Powinienem złozyć jakąś ofiarę, że wyszło teraz jaki to człowiek  :smile: , a nie w czasie budowy.

----------


## medoza01

Uwaga na firmę budowlaną Olej Wiesław zdecydowanie nie polecam. Firma ta buduje w okolicy Wrocławia, a pochodzą z okolic Sieradza. Są niesłowni, pracują szybko i byle jak. Ciągle się spieszą. Popękały nam mury fundamentów. Spartolili cały stan zero, wzięli kasę i się upłynnili. Nie dają znaku życia już od 5 tygodni. Złapali chyba inną robotę. Nie odbierają telefonów. Uważajcie na nich. To oszuści.[/b]

----------


## tomek3d

przestrzegam przed firma mariana michalkiewicza z chojnowa. podpisalem z panem michalkiewiczem umowe o budowie domu. mieszkam obecnie w irlandii, dlatego tez kupno materialow zlecilem panu michalkiewiczowi.niestety okazalo sie ze jest on zwyczajnym zlodziejem. z 40000 pln ktore mu przekazalem na zakup materialow zostalo tylko 12000 jako zaliczka w hurtowni a reszta cieszy sie pan zlodziej-vide volvo ktore pan zlodziej kupil sobie mniej wiecej w tym samym czasie w ktorym dostal ode mnie wyzej wymieniona sume. chcialbym przestrzec osoby chcace budowac dom w oklolicy chojnowa przed "dzialalnoscia" tego pana.

----------


## anna.misia

nieuczciwym wykonawcom i oszustom wypowiadam wojnę -podaj e sprawy do sadu

----------


## focus1

Uwaga na firmę *ogólnobudowlaną Julian Polak Dekorator ze Szczodrego/ Długołęka.* Julek prowadzi firmę chyba jako hobby, na codzień jest szeregowym pracownikiem elekrtykiem, więc absolutnie nie ma możliwości, aby kontrolował budowę i swoich pracowników i rozliczał ich z wykonanej pracy. Pracowników ciągle zmieniających się ma z pierwszej łapanki (na czarno, więc panowie za nic nie odpowiadają)- daje im projekt, zawozi na budowę i zostawia bez telefonu i bez omówienia projektu (jakiekolwiek zmiany w projekcie to katastrofa - bo facet sam zapomina o jakich zmianach była mowa). Jego pracownicy niekontrolowani piją wódę, bo wiedza, że szefa nie będzie na budowie. Na dodatek Julek zna projekt tylko do momentu wyceny!!!.   :Evil:  potem kompletnie się nim nie interesuje!!!!!. panowie "fachowcy" zrobili mi ażurową ścianę z porothermu. Odwracali pustaki piórami do siebi, żeby pasowały i pomiędzy pióra dawali zaprawę. spoiny kolejnego rzędu były przesunięte tylko o 3 cm!! Całe szczęście, że przyjechałam wcześniej na budowę i  nakazałam rozbiurkę ścian. Od strony właściciela firmy zero skruchy!!. Spier..li strop - nie dozbroili go pod podpory dachu - zażądałam wkucie stalowych trawersów. Oczywiście Julek nie poczuwał się do winy, że przegapił ten ważny element konstrukcyjny  . Mam za wąskie balkony, bo te ciołki zapomniały doliczyć grubość ocieplenia, mam za nisko okna, bo zapomnieli doliczyć grubość podłogi (wylewki) - kazałam poprawiać. I na koniec przycieli mi za krótko krokwie,  mimo, że ustalałam z panami liczbę rzędów, a nawet im to wyliczałąm według wzoru producenta. Bo szef nawet się nie zainteresował jaką kładę dachówkę. Dla niego wszystkie są takie same!!!. (takich samych wymiarów) - to dowodzi jego "fachowości"!!!  . Wiele razy przyłapałam panów na próbie "ułatwienia sobie roboty"- np. np niedokładne smarowanie dysprebitem, lub próba wmówienia, że styropian jest nakołkowany. Właściciel nic sobie z tego nie robił., a wręcz próbował ukarać - nie przysyłał przez kilka tygodni wykonawców. Dopiero podziałała groźba wezwania przedsądowego. Mimo zapisu w umowie o karnych odsetkach, opóźnił budowę o 3 m-ce. Przy rozliczaniu zagrożono mi, że jak nie wypłacę całości, to spłonie mi dach  (groźba od jego ukraińskich dekarzy, którzy spierd..li dach). 
Wniosek jest jeden. Zanim inwestor przystąpi do budowy, musi się wyedukować w zakresie budowlanki. Dla własnego bezpieczeństwa, żeby żaden pseudo fachowiec nie wciskał mu kitu, i żeby za wczasu widział, czy ma do czynienia z fachowcami, czy z pseudo murarzami. I musi mieć dyktafon, by nagrywać ewentualne groźby (groźby są karalne do 2 lat więzienia).

----------


## polm

Witam
Przestrzegam przed firmą RAT-PLAST Grzegorz Ratusznik z Sobótki, wyjątkowo niesolidny, niesłowny człowiek. Wielokrotnie umawiał sie na dostarczenie wyrobu i nie pokazywał się, pomimo iz przez telefon twierdził ze bedzie za chwilkę. Do dnia dzisiejszego nie wykonał zlecenia które miało być gotowe już kilka miesiecy temu!!!. Nie odbiera telefonów, udaje że nie ma go w domu i warsztacie, nie oddaje zaliczki. Wyjątkowo NIE POLECAM

----------


## krzyna

Witam,
Do Waszej listy dodaje naszego wykonawcę, Pana *Wojciecha Stankiewicza z Pęgowa.*
Facet jest przede wszytkim nieterminowy, nie robi nic zgodnie z projektem  i o zachowaniu sztuki budowlanej można zapomnieć. 
Poza tym jego ludzie to chłopki z pod sklepu ,a nie ludzie do budowania domu.
Jest rzadko na budowie, nie można się z nim skontaktować telefonicznie bo mu się nie chce gadać (tak mi kiedyś powiedział).

Jeżeli nie chcecie, aby budowanie Waszego wymarzonego domku przerodziło się w piekło to od tego Pana DALEKO!!!!

Pozdrawiam
Krzyna

----------


## BEE-GEES

> Nie ma listy wykonawców niesłownych więc pozwolę sobie umieścić moje ostrzeżenie tutaj.
> Zalecam dużą ostrożność w kontaktach z Panem Markiem Gocławskim - tynkarzem. Zobowiązał się do wykonania tynków w moim domu (umowy oczywiście nie chciał podpisać twierdząc, że liczy się jego słowo)
> Po tygodniu zadzwonił i oznajmił, że rezygnuje, bo otrzymał większe zlecenie   
> pzdr
> Piotrek


POTWIERDZAM! ZROBIŁ MI TEN SAM NUMER

----------


## niewielka

Witam!!!
Przestrzegam wszystkich przed wykonawcą STOL LUX DARIUSZ WOCH z Sitna/Lubina.
Wykonawa  jest nieslowny, nieterminowy. Jego ludzie to jakieś typki spod butki z piwem. Nie wykonuje prac terminowo, kłamie jak najetny a jeśli pojawi się to beszczelnie prosi o jakieś pieniądze. Przestrzegam wszystkich przed tym gościem , nie dajcie się zbałamucić jego pięknej gatce. Przez tego faceta jestem strzepkiem nerwów. Przestrzeam.

----------


## kingdom

Apeluje o omijanie wielkim lukiem p. Andrzeja Wronkowskiego z synem (adres firmy: Szczodre-Mirkow pod Wroclawiem). Podobnie jak w wielu innych przypadkach wszystko ladnie wyglada do momentu podpisania umowy, pozniej jest juz tylko masakra. Zawalone terminy, jakosc robot oscylujaca w okolicach miernej i oczywiscie klopoty z rozliczeniem oraz wyegzekwowaniem naprawy usterek. Nie polecam.
kingdom

----------


## cirri18

Nie polecam firmy dekarskiej Adama Reichela z Głogowa

może i są dobrzy jakościowo, ale nas zwodził od stycznia, nie chcąc podpisać umowy, kiedy w końcu ustaliliśmy cenę i materiały przestał odbierać telefony, wymyślał powody dla których nie może się z nami spotkać, okazało się że wygrał duży przetarg, termin wykonawstwa przesunął na styczeń 2008- i znowu nie odbierał telefonów - zdesperowana wysłałam mu smsa, że bank zerwie z nami umowę jeśli nie przedstawimy wykonawcy dachu - odebrał łaskawie telefon i powiedział, że wygrał kolejny przetarg i może nam dach robić w maju przyszłego roku ale umowy i tak z nami nie podpisze...
komu szkoda czasu na szarpanie się bez celu radzę omijać Reichela szerokim łukiem

----------


## Natalia Stanko

post jak wyzej dotyczy również Waldemara Brzezińskiego - dekarza który grasuję w okolicach Wrocławia.

----------


## morftyr

Zdecydowanie odradzam współpracę z firmą *TONBUD Antoni Nowak*. Wziąłem ich z polecenia - co jak widać niewiele gwarantuje. Dla gościa nie istnieją żadne terminy. Od połowy kwietnia rozpoczęła się budowa, a on  nie zdołał skończyć ścian poddasza, mimo że razem z dachem miało być skończone na sierpień. Więźba schnie już od czerwca. O ile wiem, w takiej samej sytuacji jest wiele osób. Facet jeszcze bezczelnie się dziwi, czemu tak wcześnie zamawiałem więźbę. Skoro miała stać na domu w lipcu to raczej powinna w tym czasie istnieć.   :Evil:

----------


## 7krasnoludek

> Przestrzegam przed  *BIURO OBSŁUGI INWESTORA INDYWIDUALNEGO - pod kierownictwem WOJCIECHA KAPUŚCIKA - Wrocław*  http://dom-za-rozsadna-cene.fm.interia.pl/s3glowna.htmlFirma poleca wykonanie usług budowlanych przez firmy tzw. naciągacze. Uważajcie głównie na firmę   WOL- BUD Piotr Wolski Oława. Straszne przesuniecie  w terminach, kompletny brak profesjonalizmu a przede wszytskim wyłudzanie pieniędzy[/list]



To bzdury - współparcowałem z konsorcjum Pana Kapuścika i jestem bardzo zadowolony . POZDRAWIAM PANA WOJTKA - jeżeli Panie W, ktoś bedzie chciał referencji proszę podać moje - inwestor z Chrząstawy Wielkiej

----------


## marioh

Zdecydowanie nie polecam firmy Thermoplast z ul. Grabiszyńskiej. Okna maja fajne, pracownicy są kompetentni i pomocni ale jak juz dochodzi do realizacji...   :Evil:  
Nie dotrzymywanie terminów, brak kontaktu, opóźnienia nawet o kilka tygodni.... Długo by pisać. Pomijam chwyty typu zastosowanie slabszych siłowników do rolet (wcisnęli tańsze w cenie droższych - przecież tego nie widać).
Zachecony ich miłym podejściem na początku "znajomości" poleciłem ich kilku osobom a później barrrrrrrrrrrrdzo żałowałem   :oops:  
Generalnie ODRADZAM

----------


## ajvar

ZENON BODNAR Z GÓRY - OMIJAJCIE GO SZEROKIM ŁUKIEM !!!! 
ZENON BODNAR Z GÓRY - OMIJAJCIE GO SZEROKIM ŁUKIEM !!!! 

Zanim przyszedl do pracy, to zdążyliśmy nerwy stracić-ciągle nas zbywał kolejnymi terminami. Na wymówki z naszej strony, ze nas zwodzi-miał jedną metodę-odkładał słuchawkę. Podziękowaliśmy mu szybciutko, bo partaczył robotę i zapewniał dodatkowe wrażenia,,,-na budowie regularnie odwiedzała go firma windykacyjna, a to już było ponad nasze siły.

----------


## Boowa

Witam,

przestrzegam przed złotoustym hydraulikiem *Krzysztofem Pawlakiem z Sycowa*!! NIeterminowy, niesłowny, moją kotłownie montował i uruchamiał około roku czasu!! do dzisiaj nie wymienił mi obudowy jednego z mieszaczy (od całęgo kompletu Vaillant) którą przypalił w idiotyczny sposób lutując wchodzące do niego rury. Nie odbiera telefonu, ciągle narzeka na wszystko, nie dotrzymuje terminów które sam ustala i co do których zarzeka się że je dotrzyma. TOTALNA PORAŻKA!!

Druga sprawa to tynkarze już tutaj wspominani: ekipa Marka Gocławskiego, brudni, strasznie niedokładni, pracujący jako ochotnicy we wspólnocie gdzie nie ma lidera i każdy ma tyle samo do powiedzenia, przez co ciągle się kłócą mniędzy sobą o pracę i o pieniądze. Ogólnie nie polecam, a wręcz przestrzegam!! Brońcie się przed nimi jak tylko możecie!!

Pozdrawiam,
Piotr

----------


## tomek3d

przestrzegam przed firma mariana michalkiewicza z chojnowa. podpisalem z panem michalkiewiczem umowe o budowie domu. mieszkam obecnie w irlandii, dlatego tez kupno materialow zlecilem panu michalkiewiczowi.niestety okazalo sie ze jest on zwyczajnym zlodziejem. z 40000 pln ktore mu przekazalem na zakup materialow zostalo tylko 12000 jako zaliczka w hurtowni a reszta cieszy sie pan zlodziej-vide volvo ktore pan zlodziej kupil sobie mniej wiecej w tym samym czasie w ktorym dostal ode mnie wyzej wymieniona sume. chcialbym przestrzec osoby chcace budowac dom w oklolicy chojnowa przed "dzialalnoscia" tego pana.

----------


## pierwek

Nie polecam:
f-ma ELBAN  z Żernik Wrocławskich umawiałem się na kawałek sieci kanalizacyjnej 40m (niestety gmina ma to w nosie)
wypisaliśmy zlecenie na jesieni ubiegłego roku... potem kolejne...

nie wiem ile razy była przekładana robota(10-15 ?). W końcu zrezygnowany zabrałem projekt. Nie spieszyło mi się szczególnie ale rok w plecy to przesada...

----------


## zibzet

Przestrzegam przed niesłownym Lesławem Przybyłkiewiczem (sprzedaż okien Schuco) z Ratowic. W styczniu montował okna w których miały być złote a nie brązowe klamki. Trzykrotnie składał mi solenne obietnice, że je wymieni i tłumaczył się, że ciągle zapomina. Bezczelny gość jakich mało!!! Jego pracownicy sami stwierdzili, że ich szef jest tak chytry, iż zjadłby g...o spod siebie! Więc w sumie nie ma co się dziwić, że sam z gęby zrobił klapę od sracza!!! 

Natomiast mistrzem świata i Czechosłowacji w niekompetencji jest Piotr  Kałamajski z Marketu Budowlanego (MSM). Zamawiałem u nich drzwi wejściowe zewnętrzne. Nie dość, że ściemniał z terminem to w końcu wmontowali mi prawe zamiast lewych i sprytnie zamaskowali, że przypadkiem dopiero po pół roku o tym fakcie się dowiedziałem. Niestety za poźno bo wcześniej kupiłem u nich drzwi wewnętrzne. Wytargowałem dwieście zł.   :Mad:  a Kałamajski oszukał mnie dając mi uszkodzone drzwi z ekspozycji nic o tym nie mówiąc! Ale na moje szczęcie z uszkodzonymi drzwiami był kwit z reklamacji Marketu Budowlanego u producenta z terminem reklamacji 3 miesiące wcześniejszym niż moja data zakupu. Dupki zapomnieli wyjąć kwit i całe oszustwo wyszło na jaw! Kałamajski dopiero po  otrzymaniu faksu reklamacji jaką czynili wymiękł i wymienił na nowe!!!
Jeśli chcecie zaoszczędzić trochę zdrowia to omijajcie tych ludzi!!!

----------


## Natalia Stanko

*Tynkarz - Sławomir Czech* - przestrzegam -  nieuczciwy, niesłowny gość - umówił sie ze mną na wykonanie tynków wewnetrznych i zewnetrznych, po czym zniknał - nie odbierał telefonow, nie odpowiadał na SMSy. Straciłam cenny czas, w tej chwili czekam na innego wykonawcę. A wystarczyłby krótki telefon - przepraszam, znalazłem robotę o złotówkę drożej - jestem na dorobku...

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Przybyłkiewicz przyjechał do mnie na pomiar, ale przestraszył się zlecenia. Niestety nawet nie raczył mnie poinformować, że się nie podejmie wykonania okien. Specjalista od olewania klienta. Teraz ciesze się, że nie nawiązałam z nim współpracy.

----------


## pola_26

:big grin:

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Nie zauważyłaś, że to lista niesolidnych?

----------


## dekarstwo

> Nie polecam firmy dekarskiej Adama Reichela z Głogowa
> 
> może i są dobrzy jakościowo, ale nas zwodził od stycznia, nie chcąc podpisać umowy, kiedy w końcu ustaliliśmy cenę i materiały przestał odbierać telefony, wymyślał powody dla których nie może się z nami spotkać, okazało się że wygrał duży przetarg, termin wykonawstwa przesunął na styczeń 2008- i znowu nie odbierał telefonów - zdesperowana wysłałam mu smsa, że bank zerwie z nami umowę jeśli nie przedstawimy wykonawcy dachu - odebrał łaskawie telefon i powiedział, że wygrał kolejny przetarg i może nam dach robić w maju przyszłego roku ale umowy i tak z nami nie podpisze...
> komu szkoda czasu na szarpanie się bez celu radzę omijać Reichela szerokim łukiem


Szanowna Pani, 
W nawiązaniu do Pani wypowiedzi chcielibyśmy wyjaśnić kilka kwestii dotyczących problemów wykonania usługi dla Państwa. 
W tym roku nasza firma wykonała ponad 15 tysięcy metrów pokryć dachowych dla *indywidualnych* *Inwestorów* i nie jest Pani jedyną osobą, która nie podpisała z naszą firmą umowy. Działalność naszą prowadzimy od 11 lat, więc posiadamy w tej materii pewne doświadczenie i ze względu na specyfikę naszych prac, mimo najlepszych chęci nie jesteśmy w stanie sztywno określić ram czasowych, kiedy możemy wykonać usługę, ponieważ zależy to od wielu czynników m.in.:
- od pogody
- możliwości dostawy towarów (materiałów) od producentów
- a przede wszystkim od stopnia przygotowania obiektu do wykonania usługi, który zazwyczaj w przekonaniu Inwestora jest do zaakceptowania, a Wykonawca zgłasza uwagi co do możliwości podjęcia robót. Według naszej oceny 90 % indywidualnych „budów” nie posiada właściwego nadzoru ze strony Inwestora tzn. rzetelnego Kierownika budowy, właściwie prowadzonego dziennika budowy w którym każda operacja prowadzona na budowie jest właściwie wpisana przez uprawnioną do tego osobę. 
Z reguły, na początku rozmów handlowych klienci są wyrozumiali i ugodowi, natomiast w trakcie wykonywania zlecenia bardzo chętnie straszą sądami: „że są opóźnienia, a w umowie jest zapisane, że od – do” . A kto z Państwa mi odpowie ile będzie kosztował 1 litr benzyny  12.03.2008 r.? A takie właśnie szczegóły mają wpływ na to co jest w umowie.
I to właściwe dzięki doświadczeniom z takimi klientami nie chcemy z kilkumiesięcznym wyprzedzeniem podpisywać żadnych umów, bo naprawdę nikt nie jest w stanie przewidzieć co się będzie działo za pół roku.
Natomiast zupełnie innym tematem jest współpraca pomiędzy Wykonawcą i Inwestorem. Według ustawy o swobodzie działalności gospodarczej zarówno Inwestor jak i Wykonawca ma prawo do wyboru kontrahenta. Żaden z Wykonawców nie lubi jak Klient, który nie posiada odpowiedniej wiedzy podważa jego rzetelność i fachowość oraz próbuje, jak w wyżej wymienionym przypadku wmówić, że np. „folia Delta Maxx producenta Dorken, to wcale nie jest dobry materiał”, podczas gdy zajmuje ona czołowe miejsce na rynku pod względem jakości, natomiast Inwestor swoje racje uzasadnia jakimś artykułem w „Muratorze”. A to nie „Murator” da Pani gwarancję, że technologia wykonania zastosowana na Państwa dachu będzie właściwa. 
Dlatego też bardzo ostrożnie podchodzimy do współpracy z Klientami, których NIGDY nie będziemy w stanie zadowolić i którzy chcieliby spełnić swoje wygórowane aspiracje i życzenia rękami firmy wykonawczej, która w następstwie wykonania usługi ma udzielić na wykonane roboty gwarancji, szczególnie kiedy polemika na temat rzetelności i kompetencji pojawia się już na początku współpracy. Mimo tego staramy się być otwarci na współpracę z tzw. „trudnymi klientami” i naszym celem jest zadowolenie takich klientów.
Jednakże na chwilę obecną jesteśmy zmuszeni podziękować Państwu za zainteresowanie zakupem w naszej firmie materiałów i usług, ale ze względu na kumulację zleceń, nie jesteśmy w stanie zrealizować w wyznaczonym przez Państwa terminie zlecenia. Prosimy o uwzględnianie naszej firmy przy następnych realizacjach.
Życzymy sukcesów, powodzenia w budowie domu i samych *rzetelnych* Wykonawców.

----------


## bgo

Zdecydowanie nie polecam firmy *Vinsbud* z Obornik Śląskich , której właścicielem jest Pan *Przystarz*. 
1. Firma nie przestrzega umów i nie dotrzymuje terminów !
2. Niska jakość prac za bardzo wysoką cene !!
3. Mylą się w kosztorysach , ale tylko na swoją korzyść!!!
4. Pobierają wysokie zaliczki i wykorzystuja bezlitośnie na swoją korzyść dobrą 
    koniunkture na  rynku budowlanym !!!
5. Okłamują inwestora !!!

----------


## nfren

KOMPLEKSOWE ROBOTY BUDOWLANE
BUD-ROB       *Robert ŚLABSKI*      Świebodzice
*Nie wiem czy istnieje jeszcze po ta nazwą gdyz może ją zmieniac podobnie jak numery telefonów srednio raz na miesiac.*        Wykonują
-budowa domków jednorodzinnych (nie polecam-patrz niżej)
-wykańczanie wnętrz ??????????? *Proszę nie dac sie zwieś !!* 
jeżeli można nazwać to w ten sposób.
-itp.
*NIE POLECAM*: Pan Ślabski  nie dotrzymuje warunków umowy pracownicy nie szanują NIC co znajduje sie w budynku- NISZCZĄ, DEWASTUJĄ , prace wykonują NIESOLIDNIE i NIECHLUJNIE nie przykładając się do tego co robią.Nie potrafią poprawić po sobie wielu z BEZMYSLINIE wykonanych prac.
Zwracając pracownikom firmy jak i panu Ślabskiemu uwagę na źle wykonane prace obiecują że poprawią ale jak się okazuje po fakcie żadnej powtarzam żadnej z usterek nie usuwają.
Firmy tej i osoby w/w nie polecam gdyż osoba to bardzo często zmienia numery telefonów przez co utrudnia egzekwowania umowy.
*Przestegam przed podpisywaniem pełnomocnictwa z w/w człowiekiem gdyz jest on zamieszany w rózne dziwne interesy ???*

----------


## Aisa

*1/ Roman Tabak z Brzegu Dolnego* - murarz partacz, "wielki " przedsiebiorca z 4 chłopkami z łapanki: 2 na mojej budowie i 2 na innej symulowali robotę a sam pojechał na wakacje. W 3 miesiące miał postawić stan surowy otwarty a ledwo zrobił stan zerowy. Bałagan taki zrobił na budowie, że przez 6 miesięcy dosprzątać się nie możemy. Na połowie domu wymurował wieniec o 0,5 m za nisko - niezgodnie z projektem. Do tego i mnóstwa innych błędów w sztuce budowlanej dopuścił
*2/ Janusz Jędruszek - kierownik budowy z Wrocławia*. Był generalnie tylko od wpisów do dziennika budowy. Jak wzięłam w końcu rzeczoznawcę, aby się upewnić co do błędów na mojej budowie, to się przeraziłam. Jak wysłałam pismo do p. Jędruszka z listą wad, to się obraził na mnie i zrezygnował z dalszej współpracy. Niestety poprawki po tych panach kosztowały mnie dobrych kilkanaście tysięcy, więc czeka mnie dochodzenie kasy przed sądem.
*3/ Waldek Michalak - dekarz z Wrocławia*  - a od mojego dachu - też i cieśla. Ten gość to katastrofa. Uczył się ciesielki na moim skomplikowanym dachu - jak się po czasie dowiedziałam - więc ... mam nowy dach 400m2 do przekładki, bo zrobiony byle jak i przecieka. Nawet dachówki zakładkowe nie porafił poukładać, aby powchodziły w zakładki ...
*4/ Józef Wołkowski - elektryk z okolic Miękini* - "nie ma żadnego problemu" -  pracuje w "energetyce" na tym terenie i wszystkie matołki myślą, że tylko on im zrobi dobrze elektrykę. Niestety też w to uwierzyłam. Zwodził mnie miesiącami, wreszcie wieczorami kleił przewody klejem na gorąco, a że było zimno, to przewody generalnie dyndały - co tynkarzy do szewskiej pasji doprowadzało, więc na budowie iskrzyło. Z braku gipsu kleił przewody na klej do styropianu, który napęczniał od wilgoci z tynku i tynkarze mieli "powtórkę z rozrywki". Nie stawiał się w terminie, roboty stały, tynkarze wreszcie sami powydłubywali spod tynku puszki zlicowane z pustakami; dziś się na mnie obraził i porzucił moją budowę. Każdy z kim na jego temat rozmawiam, to mówi to samo: ponabierał robót i u każdego rozgrzebał. 

Czy budowanie nie może być przyjemnością ???

Pozdrawiam
Joanna

----------


## Jeremi45

Witam
Nie polecam kontaktów z tą firmą. Na pierwszy rzut oka wydawała się rzetelna. Jak się potem okazało niestety tak nie było. Szczególnie uważajcie na wykonywane przez nich pomiary. Podsuwają wtedy dokumencik pobazgrany niby z pomiarami na którym proszą o podpis. Potem okazuje się że jest to zamówienie (dokładnie czytajcie KAŻDY świstek przez nich podsuwany) twierdząc, że z ofertą zadzwonią później. Później, czyli za kilka dni dzwonią z ofertą która jest zupełnie nierealna... Po kilku miesiącach przychodzi polecony straszący sądem jak nie zapłacimy za pomiar... Może jest to sposób tej firmy na życie... tego nie wiem... ale gorąco odradzam wszelkich kontaktów...
PS. Nie należy się spodziewać od nich telefonu uprzedzającego... od razu straszenie sądem ...
Działanie które preferują jest na tzw. zawał serca... Przynajmniej tak było w przypadku mojego dziadka odbierającego pocztę....

Pozdrawiam,
Jerzy

----------


## aladin07

dobrze wiedziec bo chcialem wejsc w piece vaillanta ktorych on chyba jest
serwisantem - po takich rekomendacjach vaillant u mnie nie stanie bo
nie potrzebuje takiego "dobrego" serwisanta jak i wykonawce :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Marta 666

> Znam tego człowieka. Prowadze jako windykator jego sprawy. Moja żona jest adwokatem więc jeśli będzie potrzeba to prosze skorzystać z je pomocy mec. Magdalena Chmielewska-Drozdek tel. 0-74 8151276 kom 0-502370670. Jeśli potrzebny będzie Państwu windykator to prosze o kontakt 0-511361696.Pozdrawiam Daniel Drozdek-Chmielewski


 No no. Reklama ja trza.

----------


## Trociu

> Witam
> Nie polecam kontaktów z tą firmą. Na pierwszy rzut oka wydawała się rzetelna. Jak się potem okazało niestety tak nie było.


Chyba jak wiele innych w ostatnim okresie.



> Szczególnie uważajcie na wykonywane przez nich pomiary. Podsuwają wtedy dokumencik pobazgrany niby z pomiarami na którym proszą o podpis.


Chyba o pomiary, które mają być poświadczone podpisem musimy się martwić w przypadku każdej firmy. W moim przypadku ze względu właśnie na "dokładność" pomiarów oferta była przygotowywana (w innej firmie) z dobre 3 tygodnie. Bo za każdym razem inne wymiary były gdzieś podane aniżeli są w rzeczywistości. Sam sobie dodatkowo wszystko pomierzyłem i za każdym razem kontrolowałem, co mi przesyłają.



> Potem okazuje się że jest to zamówienie (dokładnie czytajcie KAŻDY świstek przez nich podsuwany) twierdząc, że z ofertą zadzwonią później. Później, czyli za kilka dni dzwonią z ofertą która jest zupełnie nierealna...


Zamówienie ale na co? Chyba to pisze na tych świstkach, albo powinno pisać. I patrz, że powiedzieli iż zadzwonią później z ofertą no i zadzwonili. A co to znaczy nierealna, bo może coś co dla Ciebie jest nierealne dla nich jest realne



> Po kilku miesiącach przychodzi polecony straszący sądem jak nie zapłacimy za pomiar... Może jest to sposób tej firmy na życie... tego nie wiem... ale gorąco odradzam wszelkich kontaktów...


A czy przed pomiarem dowiadywałeś się, czy pomiar będzie za darmo w przypadku nie skorzystania z oferty firmy? Nie wszędzie za pomiar klient nic nie płaci. Ja gdy szukałem swoich okien byłem w "Perfekta" i Ci mi powiedzieli wprost, że pomiar jest płatny i dodatkowo doliczają sobie za dojazd poza Wrocław. Może dlatego tak szybko od nich wyszedłem. I poszedłem do konkurencji, która na moją budowę (jakieś dobre 20km) jeździli z 4 razy zanim umowa była spisana. I było jasno powiedziane, że nawet jak się na nich nie zdecyduję, to nic za te wizyty na budowie nie zapłacę. 



> PS. Nie należy się spodziewać od nich telefonu uprzedzającego... od razu straszenie sądem ...
> Działanie które preferują jest na tzw. zawał serca... Przynajmniej tak było w przypadku mojego dziadka odbierającego pocztę....


Może dzwonili, ale nikogo nie było w domu.
A jeżeli dziadek odbiera pocztę z pieczątką sądu ma sam zawał na widok nadawcy, to może nie powinien odbierać tej poczty. Bo zawiadomienia chociaży o wpisaniu czegoś do KW też przychodzą z pieczątką sądu. A szkoda dziadka.

Nie staję w obronie tej firmy. Sami mi wykręcili mały numer, gdy do nich podjechałem oglądać parapety. Mają biuro otwarte od 10 do 18. Przyjechałem z jakieś 15 po 10. Zamknięte. No nic - wrócić trzeba było do pracy. Po południu dzwonię do nich:
- W jakich godzinach macie otwarte biuro
- Codziennie od 10 do 18
- Ale dzisiaj o 10 było zamknięte
- Tak  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
i życzę dużo zdrowia dla dziadka.

----------


## buba30

Zgadzam sie z wszystkimi opiniami na temat Wronkowskich! Gadane to oni maja dobra.ale robic to nic nie umieja.Potwierdzam to co napisali inni uzytkownicy ze na poczatku sa bardzo mili,ze wszystkim sie mozna dogadac;z cena,z terminami itd.Ale po skonczonej pracy zostawiaja po sobie nie dokonczone roboty,zniszczony material i najwazniejsza sprawa-trzeba  za kazdym razem patrzyc na rece!!!Jednym slowem BARDZO NIESOLIDNA EKIPA.
[/b]

----------


## ewcia33

Przestrzegam wszystkich przed firmą  TMB RAFAŁ ZYCH Z WLEŃIA Ten gościu okradl mnie na materiały i zrobił totalną fuszerkę NIE POLECAM TA FIRMA TO PORAŻKA

----------


## SUSPENSER

Dekarz - * z Domaniowa tel. 669 657 678*

Młody koleś, jeździ zdezelowanym Oplem Kadettem.

Nie znam nazwiska, bo na szczęście nie podpisałem z nim umowy.
Koleś jest nienormalny - umawiał się na podpisanie umowy 3 razy na konkretną godzinę po czym ... w ogóle nie przyjeżdżał mówiąc za pierwszym razem: będę jutro o 15, gdy nie było go i zadzwoniłem o 15.30 miał być za godzinę - oczywiście go nie było i nie odbierał tel.

Na drugi dzień się dodzwoniłem znowu z innego numeru - miał być o 15 - dodzwoniłem się o 16 z kolejnego numeru (poprzednich nie odbierał) - powiedział, że już jedzie i jest 2 km ode mnie - po 15 minutach telefon wyłączony, gościa nie ma.

Wieczorem był mój ostatni telefon z kolejnego numeru - wysłuchał "wiąchy" przez 2 minuty i się rozłączył.

----------


## Jola z Melisy

:Roll:

----------


## SUSPENSER

Chyba mam pecha do wykonawców od dachów, lub raczej jest masa oszustów.

Jeśli ktoś z Was trafi na Henryka B. z firmy PPHU Grażyna z Dąbrowy koło Świerczowa za Namysłowem to radzę od razu szukać dalej.
Pan Henryk Baj durzy strasznie a nic nie robi.
Podobno działa na budowach w Oławie i okolicy.

Facet twierdzi, że jego ekipa wykonuje wszelkie prace murarskie, ciesielskie, dekarskie i wykończeniowe.

Bajer ma niesamowity, opowiada cuda, tyle, że niestety potem okazuje się totalnie niepoważny, niesłowny itd.
To musi być wrodzony talent szlifowany latami oszukiwania klientów – ja, moja rodzina i inni wykonawcy zgodnie twierdzimy, że takiego oszusta nigdy w życiu nikt z nas nie spotkał.

Konkrety - mam z nim umowę na wykonanie dachu z terminem 14 dni.
Od początku na budowie bywał rzadko, bo: maluje podbitkę, krokwie, szlifuje krokwie, jest zła pogoda, musi wyjechać dziś, bo od dawna ma zaplanowany wyjazd w tym dniu, lecz zapomniał, matka jest w szpitalu itd.
Po 4.5 miesiąca szarpania się z tym oszustem i wysłuchiwania jego kłamstw (standardowe "dziś nie mogliśmy przyjechać, bo ... , ale jutro na 100% będziemy") dokańcza i poprawia u mnie znajomy (po pracy z kolegą).

Nie dość, że przekroczył termin kilkukrotnie, nie skończył pracy, spartolił pokrycie (za duże odstępy między łatami, brak obróbki kosza przez co do środka lała się woda, dziury w membranie dachowej, dachówki przy szczycie się nie zeszły, bo kładli od środka dachu, na dole to samo - trzeba będzie docinać dachówki lub krokwie, kilka rzędów się nie zeszło na środku dachu przy kominie - trzeba będzie dawać dachówki połówkowe itp. itd.).

Chciałem by oddał kasę za materiały na które pobrał pieniądze i nigdy ich nie przywiózł,  i spadał na co się zgodził, a potem znów to samo tzn. dziś nie może, będzie jutro itp. przez 2 tygodnie.

Sprawa trafiła do sądu, bo takie chwasty trzeba tępić, by innym nie zatruwały życia.

PS dotarłem do firmy w Namysłowie, w której kiedyś montował drzwi – podobno zostawił masę ludzi na lodzie z nie dokończonymi usługami.

PS 2 więźbę też spieprzyli, bo dach osiadł nierównomiernie np. przy kominie 5 cm przez co trzeba poprawić jego obróbkę, bo wakafleks się wysunął i zaczęło cieknąć.

----------


## SUSPENSER

Uwaga - w okolicy Jelcza "grasuje" też nieudacznik, który robi straszliwe fuszerki jeśli chodzi o dachy.
Ostrzegali mnie przed nim w hurtowni dachówek - nazywa się Witk.wski i jest rudy.
Skaszanił masę prac i ludzie są wściekli   :Evil:

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Suspenser, wspomniany przez Ciebie Witkowski polecił mi właśnie "mojego partacza". Miał robić u nas, ale po umowie  (ustnej) wykpił się gdy więźba już czekałą na placu budowy. Żałowałam bardzo, bo był polecany przez jednego z forumowiczów, ale widzę, że dobrze się stało.

----------


## SUSPENSER

Często sprawdza się powiedzenie, że nie ma tego złego co by na dobre nie wyszło   :Wink2:  

Z tym uciekaniem ekip gdy już drewno jest na placu to jakaś plaga - przerabiałem to samo i to z polecaną ekipą, która znienacka się rozpadła i 3/4 ludzi wyjechało do UK, a ja szukałem na szybko innych.
Znalazłem obcych no i teraz mam - musiałem po 4.5 miesiąca zmagań z oszustem brać znajomego do dokończenia a teraz będę odzyskiwał pieniądze za niedostarczone materiały przez sąd   :Evil: 

Dopisuję też kolejnych nie polecanych:
firma INTER-ES z Jelcza od posadzek
W umówionym terminie zapomnieli o mnie, dzień później w sobotę pracownicy zrobili sabotaż, bo nie chciało im się pracować (tak podłączyli wodę, by nie leciała, zadzwonili do szefa, że nie ma wody i się zmyli do domu).
Po telefonie do szefa dowiedziałem się, że nie wie kiedy ma następny wolny termin i mam dzwonić za tydzień (po Majowym łykendzie) to sprawdzi - w skrócie mają za dużo prac i olewają inwestorów.

----------


## Natalia Stanko

Ponieważ sprawa została załatwiona polubownie wymazuję .....z czarnej listy.

----------


## Aneta Szewczyk

Nie zachęcam do skorzystania z usług (podobno) AUTORYZOWANEGO SALONU SPRZEDAŻY DRZWI w Galerii Wnętrz DOMAR przy ul.Braniborskiej we Wrocławiu. Do momentu podpisania umowy i wpłacenia zaliczki, obsługa jest BARDZO MIŁA I WYDAWAŁOBY SIĘ - PROFESJONALNA. Ale to tylko pozory,potem klient jest już tylko natrętem!.Czas realizacji zamówienia przesuwa się maksymalnie ale tak żeby nie można było zerwać umowy.
Podczas montażu, gdy okazuje się,że drzwi są uszkodzone AUTORYZOWANY 
SALON Składa REKLAMACJĘ i co? NIC!! Niedługo minie 2 m-ce jak czekam na naprawę lub wymianę,dzwonię, jeżdżę, dopytuję się - ZERO zainteresowania i odpowiedzialności,zbywają mnie - jestem NATRĘTEM, ot co!!!Będę musiała chyba napisać skargę do fabryki choć to nie taka droga reklamacji w/g karty gwarancyjnej.

----------


## kiwak mariusz

Przestrzegam wszystkich inwestorów przed zatrudnianiem u siebie firmy reprezentowanej przez łukasza Palacza .na terenie gminy Bogatynia prowadzi różne roboty budowlane,głównie ocieplenia.znany jest z niedotrzymywania terminów umów.Nie wystawia faktur!U mnie miał stać dach.Termin umowy 01.01.2008r. Wypłacono zadatek 20.000zł. Do tej pory nie ma jeszcze wieńca.Sprawa trafia do sądu.

----------


## czmirek

Aneta Szewczyk

czyzby chodzilo o firme LOKATOR s.c. jesli to o nich mowa to wlascicielami sa dwaj cwaniaczkowie ktorzy sa mili do chwili otrzymania zaplaty.
jesli drzwi lub oscierznica jest uszkodzona to musza dokonac naprawy na wlasny koszt i to jest u nich problem. odbierajac drzwi z magazynu we wroclawiu deklaruja ze towar jest bez wad i wszelkie pozniejsze uszkodzenia moga powstac podczas transportu lub montazu, wiec wszelkie reklamacje do gerdy jako producenta nie dotycza.
jesli chodzi o osoby przyjmujace zamowienie to logiczne ze sa mili, a jacy maja byc ? jednak osoba przyjmujaca zamowienie nie odpowiada za transport i montaz.
i nie ma sensu dzwonic i rozmawiac z tymi typami tylko wszystko pisemnie

----------


## Aneta Szewczyk

To nie chodzi o firmę z Domaru- Lokator s.c tylko AUTORYZOWANY SALON SPRZEDAŻY W GALERII WNĘTRZ    na parterze w DOMARZE przy ul Braniborskiej - Wrocław.Oni mają własne  ekipy montażowe i całościowo obsługują klientów. Oni  też są  odpowiedzialni za obsługę gwarancyjną.
Chodzi mi o to,że jako autoryzowani przedstawiciele bądż co bądż znanych  firm  jakimi  są  DIERRE i GERDA psują im markę.Bo niesolidnie i bestrosko traktują ludzi, którzy w swej naiwności powierzają im swoje pieniądze. Kiedy my w końcu zaczniemy solidnie traktować innych a nie bazować na bezczelności i bezkarności.Takie  "FIRMY KOGUCIK" muszą w końcu zniknąć z naszego rynku - to nie średniowiecze ani czarna Afryka!!!
Napisałam już oficjalną reklamację do  fabryki a teraz czekam na ich odpowiedż.
Natomiast przestrzegam kolejnych ufnych przed takimi N A C I Ą G A C Z A M I
Jak ktoś się nie sprawdza niech rynek go wykopuje!!!!!!! Tacy jak oni nadają się tylko do budowania dróg - GRUNTOWYCH!!!!!!!!

----------


## czmirek

chyba mowimy o tej samej firmie,(zgadza sie miejsce i sposob podejscia do klijenta) a nazwe zawsze mozna zmienic. do dzis wisza mi forse za montaze ( zeby nie bylo niescislosci klijenci zaplacili za montaz WSZYSTKICH dzwi firmie lokator, ale szefostwo mialo chyba wazniejsze wydatki).
do dzis na pamiatke mam nie zaplacone faktury i potwierdzenie prawidlowo wykonanego montazu

----------


## Aneta Szewczyk

Chyba ma Pan rację,  to wygląda na tę samą MAŁO PRZEJMUJĄCĄ się klientami pseudo- firmę , która działa na zasadzie " łapanki". Usadowili się w rozreklamowanym przez inne firmy miejscu i łapią naiwniaków.Dzisiaj jak kolejny raz zadzwoniłam z pytaniem co z moja reklamacją to postraszył mnie, że" ROZMOWY SĄ NAGRYWANE" a potem rzucił słuchawką.
*Ten pan nazywa się  Jacek Kraśniewski a jego  GNIAZDO to:
**AUTORYZOWANY SALON SPRZEDAŻY DRZWI W GALERII WNĘTRZ DOMAR we WROCŁAWIU  -------  Omijajcie ich z daleka*

----------


## Slav

Witajcie,

Przestrzegamy przed osoba zwana *Mirosław Wielgusiak* z Olesnicy i jego zapijaczona ekipa. 
W zeszlym roku w sierpniu zgonie z umowa zobowiazal sie, ze w trzy miesiace wyrobi sie ze stanem surowym otwartm. Pogonilismy go w marcu tego roku po zakonczeniu wiezby dachowej !!!!. Nie wywiazal sie finansowo z podwykonawca - ciesla. Mistrz zwodzenia i wymyslania wymowek. Najepiej patrzec mu na rece w czasie roboty bo lubi odstawiac fuszerke. Oszukal nas finansowo nie wywiazujac sie do konca ze zobowiazania.
Precz partaczu i oszuscie!!!!!

----------


## animrumru

[quote="czmirek"][quote="Mularz"]


> co to sie dzieje w tym kraju fachowcy powyjeżdzali szukać lepszych ofert i kasy i zostawili nas na pastwe losu  tak nie powinno być...


Witam serdecznie!!! Nie zamierzam akurat w tym dziale robić reklamy,ale pozwólcie ze coś wam opisze........po około 15 latach działalności na rynku budowlanym (Głownie instalacje elektryczne,malowanie,tapetowanie,wykończeniówka  )w Niemczech i Austrii,postanowiłem wrócić do Polski,bo jak ogólnie wiadomo dla ludzi solidnych z fachową wiedzą pracy nie brakuje    :big grin:   Podpisałem umowy z  gminami i........ właśnie od wykonanej roboty Panowie z MZB albo ABK zostawiają sobie duuużo czasu na odbiór danej pracy,później faktura i następne 14 dni minęło.W miedzy czasie umówiłem sie na wymianę instalacji elektrycznej robota zrobiona,komplet papierów czeka,a ludzie w dniu wypłaty oświadczają ze dzisiaj idą,do banku załatwić pożyczkę,bo są bez kasy!!!(mówimy tu o 2,5 tys.) oczywiście bank sie wypiął.Po dluszych negocjacjach,odpuszczeniu 300 zl pieniążki sie znalazły  :Lol:  Są to przypadki pojedyncze lecz nie rzadkie.Do czego zmierzam....moje koszty w miesiącu z zus,telefony,paliwo,ubezpieczenia firmy to około 2000 tys.Przez nierzetelnych inwestorów,gminy itd mam powyżej uszów zamykam interes i jadę za granice tam gdzie pracowałem, wiem ze co miesiąc dostane przelew na konto bez użerania sie i zbędnych dyskusji .Drogie Panie i Panowie bez obrazy,wiem z doświadczenia ze w budowlance jest masa  czarnych owiec ale nie wszyscy sa do d....py   :Lol:

----------


## SUSPENSER

Czy zamiast wyjeżdżać nie lepiej zrobić jak Janzar tzn. zareklamować się na forum i wykazać solidnością wykonania zleceń ?
Wtedy foumowicze sami polecą takiego fachowca i pracy ni pieniędzy za nią mu nie zabraknie.
Z drugiej strony forumowicze uczciwie płacą, bo głupio im wyjść na oszuctów przed znajomymi i sąsiadami.

Niestety uczciwość, płacenie w terminie i ludzkie nastawienie nie zawsze wystarczają, by "fachowcy" poważnie traktowali inwestora.

Podsumowując:
niestety często sprawdza się powiedzenie, że jak masz miękkie serce to masz potem twardą dupę.

----------


## Older

Pan Piskorowski z Legnicy....
Polecono mi go, w zasadzie nie było problemów. Terminowo i bez pijaństwa, czego obawialiśmy się najbardziej. Bo tego że sami się na budowlance nie znamy to się nie obawialiśmy. W końcu wzięliśmy sobie poważną firmę a nie żuli spod piwiarni... Nasza współpraca  zakończyła się  po położeniu pokrycia dachowego, zgodnie z planem. Po rocznych "wakacjach finansowych" zaprosiliśmy na plac kolejnego fachmana. Pierwsze co mu wpadło w oko, to to, że jakoś dziwnie nam dach "siedzi"  :ohmy: . O tym co ujrzeliśmy po wejściu na poddasze nie chcę nawet myśleć  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
Mam prawie 200 zdjęć, opinię pracowni projektowej "Archipelag" od której kupiliśmy projekt. Oczywiście również korespondencję z w/w Panem, który oczywiśce twierdzi że zrobił wszystko należycie. Tymczasem w konstrukcji więźby popełnił tak wiele błędów i uchybień, że aż dziwne, iż dach utrzymał się na miejscu przez ten rok. Dla przykładu: Wg projektu, murłaty miały być połączone z wieńcem śrubami co 50cm. U nas, odległości wynoszą od 96cm do ponad 180cm!!! Takich "kwiatków" jest cała  masa, nie będę nikogo zanudzał. Przez pana P. straciliśmy sporo kasy i cały rok. Sprawa znajdzie finał w sądzie. Okazało się, że mam znajomego prawnika ("Nasza Klasa" to świetny pomysł :wink: , który poprowadzi mi tą sprawę za darmo.
Dopiero niedawno dowiedzieliśmy się, iż właściwie żaden Inspektor Nadzoru z Legnicy nie chce mieć nic wspólnego z panem P. ze względu na jego "dość swobodny" stosunek do projektu. My niestety dowiedzieliśmy się za późno. Może komuś przyda się ostrzeżenie?
Tak więc pamiętajcie: p. Piskorowski nie jest godny polecenia!!!!

----------


## dorkasz1

Pana Artura wynalazłam w ogłoszeniach na Forum Muratora. Pod jego ogłoszeniem jest taki żart "Co masz zrobić dziś, zrób jutro, w ten sposób nigdy nie będziesz bezrobotny. W nawiązaniu do żarciku pod ogłoszeniem tego pana należałoby jeszcze dodać, że można również nie zrobić wcale. Można, będąc spóźnionym o 5 tygodni zostawić rozgrzebaną inwestycję i stwierdzić, że się "nie ma możliwości organizacyjnych". 
Można nie wymierzyć powierzchni bruku, który jest do zrobienia, a później, gdy praca jest rozpoczęta, za każdy dodatkowy metr policzyć o 20 pln drożej.
Można z 1,5 m3 drewna, za które zapłacił inwestor zrobić 266 szt sztachet i zrobić to tak, że nie ma wcale odpadów. No, przepraszam, jest 20 kołków do pomidorów. A sztachety są tak kudłate, że należy je wyszlifować, aby opierając się nie wbić sobie drzazgi. A zeszlifować należy swój własny Sadolin, na który wybuliło się 320 pln. Wg tego pana sztachety na furtkę mogą mieć taką samą długość jak na przęsła. Jest podmurówka na ok. 15 cm, ale to nie szkodzi.
Można również przez 3 miesiące "przechować" pieniądze na granit i nie dowieźć tego granitu wcale, a pieniądze oddać dopiero po wygrażaniu, że się zgłosi wyłudzenie. 
Można zastosować tak dziwaczną i drogą technologię, że każdy inny brukarz łapie się za głowę.
Można zamówić tyle stali, że wystarczyłoby na połowę następnego ogrodzenia.
Można doliczać dodatkowe kwoty za położenie pod podbudową peszli i innych rurek.
Można nie umieć rozmierzyć przęseł (jest ich tylko 5!). Można wylać betonowy słupek o 10 cm wyższy niż pozostałe- sie skuje, a za krótkie sie doleje.
Jeśli to Państwu odpowiada, to usługi pana Artura Urbaniaka będą odpowiednie. 
Wybudowałam dom. Wiele osób, które w tym uczestniczyły umieściłam na Białej Liście Solidnych. Nikt, żadna ekipa, nie kosztowała mnie tyle zdrowia, co ten człowiek. Co mnie podkusiło żeby go zatrudnić??? Wszystko mamy rozgrzebane, póki co, musimy odparować po tych przeżyciach. Pierwszy raz spotkałam kogoś takiego. Wygląda na to, że przez całą budowę miałam naprawdę duuuużo szczęścia. To miała być ostatnia ekipa.

----------


## dorkasz1

Wychodzą kolejne "kwiatki" pracy p. Artura Urbaniaka. Kompletna nieznajomość rzeczy. Wygląda na to, że nigdy wcześniej nie robił ogrodzenia. Peszel do elektrozaczepu został źle wyprowadzony i elektryk musiał się przewiercić przez gruby betonowy słupek, aby możliwe było zainstalowanie domofonu.

----------


## Sowka

Ostrzeżenie!!! *Arkadiusz Góra Arisbud/Rembud* z okolic Gilowa k/Dzierżoniowa: jak się okazało jesteśmy kolejną rodziną, którą wyjajił. Spotkamy się w sądzie.

----------


## kasiakp

*HENRYK KUBIAK* z Chocianowa Klamca przez niego zalatwianie wszystkich spraw zajmuje nam tyle czasu ze szok Papiery o PNB mialy byc zlozone 2 tyg temu a nadal sa nie zlozone KOSZMAR

----------


## PiD

Ostrzegam przed Kamilem Szczepańczykiem z Myszkowa który został nam "serdecznie i od serca" polecony. 
Przyjechał w 3-osobowej ekipie- mieli zapewniony nocleg...
Za dużo opisywania czego dokonali, powiem krótko- po 4 tygodniach *bez słowa* się wynieśli *pozostawiając klucze od mieszkania w skrzynce na listy*, zostawili swoje ubrania, narzędzia , zniszczone materiały, bałagan, puszki po piwie, pety, resztki psującego się jedzenia, multum śmieci ( wyniesliśmy z 10 dużych worów pełnych śmieci) na dodatek skromne wyposażenie mieszkania (łóżko, które było zabezpieczone na czas remontu, ono nie zostało zachlapane, ono zostało złamane na pół+czajnik+radio+materace do spania) zostało zniszczone, pękające płytki pod nogami, odpadające narożniki, "ruchoma" ściana g-k postawiona na nierównym podłożu(po rozkręceniu jej pod profilem było grzązkie podłoże z resztak gruzu , śmieci i nawet papierosów), wisząca miska wc "opierająca" się na podłodze (po zamontowaniu systemu Geberit "fachowcy" rozlali wylewkę   :Confused: ) *ktoś chce szczegóły, zobaczyć fotografie, może film po dokonaniach tej ekipy*- chętnie pokażemy
Wzięli zaliczkę (za pokwitowaniem) a robota warta mniej niż połowa tej zaliczki... teraz wychodzi ile trzeba dokonać poprawek ich robót  :sad:  *partacze*, nic więcej. Ten pseudofachowiec wychwalał się jakie to potrafi ozdoby z płyt g-k zrobić , a ściany nie umiał nawet postawić, gdyby nam go nie polecono to na pewno byśmy go do domu nie wpuścili (Polak mądry po szkodzie)...  
Sory za ew błędy, krew człowieka zalewa gdy się o tym wszystkim pomyśli...

Wiem jedno: żadnych zaliczek, żadnych stwierdzeń "dogadamy się", "to się poprawi", "to nie skończone" a właśnie mi się przypomniało, jak niedawno *Kamil nam napisał w sms że ta ściana g-k była krzywa bo... "właściwie to ona była nieskończona"... * 

Pozdro

----------


## Jackie

UWAGA !!!

TRAGEDIA !!!

NIE DOTRZYMUJĄ TERMINÓW, NON-STOP POPRAWKI !!!

NIDGY WIĘCEJ !!!

A BYLI TACY MILI NA POCZĄTKU !!!

----------


## arrmi

Helo,

Ostrzegam potencjalnych inwestorów przed firmą budowlaną EastBud z Jeleniej Góry, będącą własnością pana Bartłomieja Szewczyka. 
W czerwcu, po częściowym postawieniu murów ekipa się zwinęła, pomimo kilkunastokrotnego zapewniania o przyjeździe i podawania kolejnych terminów nic się nie działo. Na budowę zawitał kierownik budowy (zatrudniony przeze mnie), na 7 scian postawionych przez EastBud do rozbiórki nadawało się 5. O czymś takim jak wypoziomowanie pierwszej warstwy wykonawca nawet nie słyszał, a sciany nie trzymały pionu. Izolacja fundamentów została wykonana beznadziejnie, tam, gdzie nie chciało im się odkopywać przysypanych ław, zaizolowali ziemię. Wspomnę jeszcze o niezliczonej ilości puszek i butelek po piwie pozostawionej przez tą firmę.

strzeżcie się tych amatorskich partaczy.

pozdr

@

----------


## zbudowlaniec

do listy z czystym sumieniem dopisuję KUMAG Andrzej Kucharczyk
ul.Angielska Wrocław
działają, oszukują, terminy to dla nich obce słowa, tak jak przepraszam, nie tolerują uwag do wykonywanych prac, chociaż są one niezgodne z UMOWĄ,
 :Evil:   :oops:  
http://systemyogrzewania.pl/forum/wy...idw=1030&idg=6

----------


## zbudowlaniec

ostrzegam, właściciel  - niesolidny, nieterminowy bezczelny, nie dotrzymuje zapisów umowy, robi co chce i jak chce, nie przyjmuje krytyki i za to wszystko chce bardzo dużo kasy, ale do czasu jej otrzymania jest całkiem miły, później już tylko gorzej.  :Evil:

----------


## Trociu

proponuję zamieścić to info na grupie wrocławskiej i nowej grupie wrocławskiej z działu grupy budujące. Znajdzie więcej odbiorców aniżeli tutaj jako niezależny wątek.

----------


## mtd1

Przestrzegam wszystkich przed P. TADEUSZEM WRÓBLEWSKIM oraz jego synem WOJCIECHEM WRÓBLEWSKIM (obecnie założył własną firmę WOBUD) z Kraszewic, dzielnicy Świdnicy Śląskiej. Na przełomie 2006/2007 budowali mi dom. Do dziś nie mogę się pozbierac z usuwaniem szkód i usterek. Najgorszy dach, który po roku użytkowania jest do przekładki. Ale najlepsze jest to, że została okradziona i to na duże pieniądze. Na szczęście mam dobrego komornika, który juz zgodnie z wyrokiem sądowym wykonawcy dom. Opisywałam już to na forum "oszust i krętacz, p. Wróblewski z Kraszewic". Tak więc współpraca z nimi to czarna rozpacz: włóczenie się po sądach, kosztowne usuwanie usterek i czasochłonne odzyskiwanie ukradzionych pieniędzy.

----------


## kucand

zemsta to słodka  rzecz...
zbudowlaniec-wywołałeś mnie po nazwisku sam zostając za" węgłem".
anonimowe "błoto" może przylepić się równiż do ciebie.musisz zdecydować daję ci 7 dni.
jeżeli nie wykasujesz wpisów-opublikuję swoją wersję ze wszystkimi
szczegółami i danymi osobowymi.ale będzie się działo ............
andrzej kucharczyk

----------


## heroczki

Witam Pana Andrzeja,
widzę, że jest jeszcze ktoś, kto nie jest zadowolony ze współpracy z Panem. Powiem szczerze, że go rozumiem. 
U nas miało być tak pięknie i mielismy być zadowoleni, a tu od maja nie możecie skończyć prac. 
Potwierdzam, to co napisał zbudowlaniec, może zadziała zasada że szybciej rozchodzą się złe wiadomości bo je bardzo długo się pamięta. Gdybym takie wiadomości znalazła wcześniej, może zaoszczędzilibyśmy sobie wiele nerwów.
Więc nie widzę powodów do zdenerwowania, jeżeli coś zrobi się źle to niestety często też trzeba ponieść tego konsekwencje. 
Joanna Herok
PS   :ohmy:   UWAGA - TA FIRMA POLECANA JEST NA STRONIE CIEPŁOTECHU - przedstawiciela który sprowadza piec zamontowany w naszym domu - właściciel Ciepłotechu po rozmowie ze mna (skarga) stwierdził że on za tych ludzi nie odpowiada. http://www.cieplotech.pl/instalatorzy_rejon_dololski

----------


## Brama

Pan Andrzej Jeske z Gniechowic wycofał się z wykonania zadania. Mimo, że 2 miesiące wcześniej był na budowie widział zakres robót i ustalił cenę. W umówionym terminie zwiózł materiał na plac budowy, po kolejnym tygodniu sprzęt a dopiero w następnym tygodniu przyjechali pracownicy. W ten oto sprytny sposób opóźnił swoje wejście na robotę przeszło 3 tygodnie . Kiedy już w końcu pracownicy rozpoczęli zadanie to w drugim dniu ich pracy, podczas mojej nieobecności na budowie zjawił się p.Jeske właściciel firmy i wspólnie zarządali wyższej stawki nawet do 100% o czym poinformował mnie telefonicznie. W pierwszej chwili nie zgodziłem się na zwiększenie stawki, ale poprosiłem o przełożenie rozmowy na popołudnie kiedy przyjadę z pracy. Mocno się zdziwiłem kiedy po przyjeździe na budowę nie było ani tynkarzy ani materiału ani sprzętu. Na moje nieszczęście nie mam pisemnej umowy z p.Jeske. A wydawał się w porządku gościem.

----------


## kucand

.....i stanął nasz DOM....... i już w nim mieszkamy!!!!!

jeszcze raz do Pani ,Pani Joanno apeluję o wykreślenie wpisów.
jestem przeciwnikiem publicznego prania brudów.
natomiast rozumiem ,że odwaga cywilna to ewenement.
czekam jeszcze 5 dni ..........
andrzej kucharczyk

----------


## kucand

ja do " zbudowlańca"

Pani Joanno proszę zapytąc męża- to co Pani robi to 
naruszenie  dóbr osobistych/gniew jest naprawdę złym
doradcą/ a póżniej przyjdzie zwykły dzień i pozostanie 
tylko wstyd.......... 
andrzej kuxcharczyk

----------


## heroczki

Witam Panie Andrzeju,
nasz dom stanął, i do czasu kiedy pojawił się w nim Pan jako wykonawca, było super. Niestety mieszkać się jeszcze nie da i myślę, że jeszcze trochę czasu potrzebujemy...
Pranie brudów ? 
Dzięki temu forum udało mi się ustrzec wielu błędów, więc czuję się zobowiązana poinformować innych, bo wiem już jak trudno znosi się porażki i jak bardzo to się przeżywa, a niestety nasza współpraca to porażka i zbyt dużo emocji. To, że jeszcze ktoś mając trochę mniej odwagi napisał coś od siebie, ja to potwierdzam i nie zamierzam niczego zmieniać. To nie jest pranie brudów tylko rozpacz, że daliśmy się... przecież na tym forum przeczytałam chyba ze sto razy, że płaci się po wykonanej pracy..., miało być max 2 miesiące, właśnie minęły 4 i Pan sobie niewiele z tego robi. 
I bardzo proszę bez wyznaczania terminów... bo to Pan nas nauczył, że terminy do niczego nie zobowiązują.
pozdrawiam
Joanna Herok

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Panie Andrzeju, nie znam Pana, ale takie posty nic nie dają. Każdy inwestor ma prawo podzielić się swoimi odczuciami z Pana potencjalnymi klientami i przestrzec ich. Co innego merytoryczne wyjaśnienie sprawy.

----------


## heroczki

...a tak na pokrycie moich słów proponuję forum

http://systemyogrzewania.pl/forum/wy...idw=1030&idg=6

----------


## heroczki

zapraszam na forum, gdzie inni maja też coś do powiedzenia o firmie ...
http://systemyogrzewania.pl/forum/wy...idw=1030&idg=6

----------


## TWYLI

Zdecydowanie odradzam współpracę z firmą *LOGSTOR*, której właścicielem jest Pan *RAFAŁ JABŁOŃSKI* 
posługujący się dwoma numerami telefonów-601 325 923/697 887 993.
Zajmują się (podobno) kilkoma dziedzinami (GK, kafelki, malowanie, CO, elektryka), a u mnie mieli wykonać elewację (ściana dwuwarstwowa). Prace zaczęli 17. czerwca i po wielkich bólach 2. września bladym świtem zabrali rusztowania zostawiając robotę na etapie rozpoczęcia kładzenia struktury (brudne narzędzia nadal leżą w garażu...) 
Pracowników były 3 zmiany (po 2-3) i każda pracowała po około 2-3 tygodnie. 
Generalnie amatorzy i partacze (jak juz któryś coś umiał to materiał marnował na potęgę) - szkoda gadać...

TWYLI

----------


## heroczki

Bardzo proszę,
omijajcie dalekim łukiem tę firmę i jej właściciela, jak do tej pory to jest tylko gorzej....

PS UWAGA - TA FIRMA POLECANA JEST NA STRONIE CIEPŁOTECHU - przedstawiciela który sprowadza piec zamontowany w naszym domu - właściciel Ciepłotechu po rozmowie ze mna (skarga) stwierdził że on za tych ludzi nie odpowiada.

----------


## RoMuSsS

Witam wszystkich odwiedzajacych owe forum, a w szczegolnosci mojego bylego pracodawce tj. ,,kucand''  :Lol:  . Jesli chodzi o anonimowe bloto to niestety jest pan w bledzie. Moze i niektorzy chca pozostac nieznanymi autorami, ale to nie zmienia faktu ze maja racje!!!
                                            Roman Stawiak!!

----------


## kucand

No nareszcie ,ktoś kto ma odwagę.
Napisz Romek czy naprawdę chcesz abym odpowiedział ci na forum?
Ja preferuję rozmowę w cztery oczy.Zresztą w sobotę miałeś okazję
przedstawić swoje racje w moim biurze i nic ...... dopiero na forum?
ja jestem dostępny codziennie  w godz. 8.00-17.00.
saluto.

----------


## kucand

i jeszcze jedno powiedz Romek ,którzy są ci niektórzy/myślisz o Pawle/
....komedia.AK.

----------


## heroczki

...a cóż tu odpowiadać na forum ?
chyba to, że prawda boli ? że jest pan nieuczciwy ? że jako właściciel firmy nie szanuje pan ani klienta, ani pracownika ?   :oops:  
Każdy kto miał do czynienia z panem i pana firmą nie uwierzy w ani jedno pana słowo, a ten kto chce spróbować co to znaczy bezsilność to niech podpisze umowę i myśli że jest "bezpieczny"..... 
pozdrawiam i życzę dalszych sukcesów

----------


## pawelekmisiu

> i jeszcze jedno powiedz Romek ,którzy są ci niektórzy/myślisz o Pawle/
> ....komedia.AK.


W związku że pojawia się tu moja osoba zdecydowałem się wypowiedzieć w powyrzszym temacie, gdyż z reguły nie rozmawia się o niezainteresowanych a jednak "Pan" Andrzej wspomina moją osobę co świadczy o nim!!!
Natomiast po zapoznaniu się z tematem na obu forach na temat firmy Kumag i "Pana" Andrzeja zostaje mi tylko dodać że to wszytsko jest prawdą i tylko zostaje mi sie podpisac pod postami pisanymi przez :
-heroczki
-zbudowlaniec
-Serdeczny
i RoMuSsS
Tak własnie jest w tej firmie a jej szef jest osobą niereformowalną i żyjącą w swoim tylko Świecie!!!
To by było na tyle i do "Pana" Andrzeja ...
Jeżeli ma "Pan" zamiar wypowiadać się na moj temat to proszę uważać co "Pan" mówi bo juz raz było za duzo powiedziane i była również próba oszukania mnie i nos został "panu" przytarty!!!
Pozdrawiam
P.S.
Pan pisałem w "..." gdyz zapoznałem się z pewnym tematem i potwierdzam że ma to sens!!!

----------


## kucand

.... turlam się ze śmiechu ,tylko ten garb mi trochę przeszkadza...

no i odezwały się "nożyczki"_ "misiu" tys  pienknie

niech ich Pani zatrudni Pani Joanno obu ,to zrobią Pani wylewkę,że szafa
wyjedzie Pani na środek pokoju/na odległości 2 m -6 cm różnicy/ ha ,ha,ha
a jak zwróci im Pani uwagę to uciekną od Pani tak jak z mojej firmy
i z kosztami naprawy zostałem jak zwykle sam.

A jak Pani im niezapłaci to coś Pani "wyniosą" i każą odkupić ale 
to już uwaga  tylko do "misia".

Prawdziwy facet jak ma problem to stara się go rozwiązać a nie zwiewa
z placu boju jak odemnie ,prawda "misiu"?.

A tak na marginesie to marketingowo jest super,każdy chce sprawdzić
co też ten"stary garbaty oszust" robi ,że tak na niego" jadą"

Trzymajcie się ciepło,bo już zimno.

Andrzej Kucharczyk

----------


## heroczki

no cóż panie Andrzeju, niech pan dalej się turla ze śmiechu - takie pana prawo. 
Mi jako inwestorowi niestety nie jest do śmiechu.
Jak pan sam zauważył robi się zimno a panu nie udało się od maja zrobić nam działającej kotłowni. Piec trochę działa, zawory trochę ciekną, wylewki za które słono zapłaciliśmy bo miały być zaje....te pękaja w całym salonie. To pan sam zdecydował, że kominy w naszym domu które są kominami zewnętrznymi będą kominami wewnętrznymi ( oczywiście stojącymi na zewnątrz) bo było taniej, ale jako instalator z uprawnieniami zapomniał pan, że komin wew, znacznie różni się od zew. Takich przykładów z naszej już 5 miesięcznej współpracy znalazłabym jeszcze kilka, i nawet nie znając jak naprawdę układała się współpraca z pracownikami to na tyle pana poznałam, że gdyby nie to że zapłaciliśmy za niewykonane prace to i my byśmy szybko uciekali aby nie mieć z panem nic wspólnego. Co do pana uczciwości my mamy bardzo wiele zastrzeżeń  - ale akurat w tym przypadku nie odważyłabym się pisać publicznie. Widząc jednak ilu pracowników przewinęło się tylko przez 5 miesięcy w firmie mogę podejrzewać że luksusów pan im nie zaproponował. 
No cóż obiecanki cacanki, a głupiemu radość….

----------


## BOHO

panie kierowniku ! 
to ile tam tych dni jeszcze im zostało ? 
bo we wrześniu miało być 5.....   :Lol: 

swoją drogą na 
http://systemyogrzewania.pl/forum/wy...idw=1030&idg=6 
są ciekawe historie, ciągnące się od 2006 roku....

----------


## kucand

BOHO ...jesteś ciekawy co dalej będzie? też bym był ...ale ciąg dalszy nastąpi,
a może nie ? ...zobaczymy!
ludzie są bardziej odważni przed komputerem niż w normalnej rozmowie
czy nawet kłótni ale to chyba standart.
teraz dopiero doceniam czarny PR,
pozdrawiam Andrzej Kucharczyk

----------


## pawelekmisiu

> .... turlam się ze śmiechu ,tylko ten garb mi trochę przeszkadza...
> 
> no i odezwały się "nożyczki"_ "misiu" tys  pienknie
> 
> niech ich Pani zatrudni Pani Joanno obu ,to zrobią Pani wylewkę,że szafa
> wyjedzie Pani na środek pokoju/na odległości 2 m -6 cm różnicy/ ha ,ha,ha
> a jak zwróci im Pani uwagę to uciekną od Pani tak jak z mojej firmy
> i z kosztami naprawy zostałem jak zwykle sam.
> 
> ...



Witam!!!
Skoro stara się przedstawić "Pan" sytuacje jaka miała miejsce to proszę opisać wszytsko tak jak było a nie jak to "pan" mówi mijać się z prawdą (czyt. kłamać!!!)
A więc zaczynamy :
W maju"pan" Andrzej podpisał umowę o zrobienie mieszkania na ul. Krętej i umówił sie na rzucanie tynków na siatce na ściany i sufity (mimo tego i nie posiadamy odpowiednich narzędzi do tego!!! tj. pompy itd) i jeszcze kilka innych rzeczy. Umowa miała opiewać na 20000zł z czego jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem budowy chciał 12000zł (pewnie zbliżały się pensje!!!) Zaczęliśmy robić... Jak już robota była zaczęta to "pan" Andrzej zdal sobie sprawę że nie jesteśmy w stanie tego zrobić bez odpowiedniego sprzętu więc SAM!!! popdjął decyzję że b ędziemy na ściany kleić płyty regipsowe, a sufit zrobimy podwieszany!!! Kupiono materiał i jak zaczęliśmy kleić te płuty do ścian (na szczęście) przyszedł inwestor i kazal to ściągać bo on umawiał się na tynki a nie na klejenie płyt i powiedział że nasz "szef" robi co mu się żywnie podoba i sam podejmuje decyzje dotyczące co i jak mamy robić!!! A na początku (przed wzięciem zaliczki!!!) mówil że wszytsko zrobimy i nie ma żadnego problemu!!!
I jak można się spodziewać zakupipono mega duzo tynku i mieszaliśmy go w wiaderkach wiertarką i rzucaliśmy na sciany bo w tej firmie tak robi sie tynki, a żeby bylo śmiesznie zamiast listew prowadzących dostaliśmy dwie paczki tynkarskich kątowników które musialismy rozginac i z nich zrobić sobie prowadniece (pełen profesjonalizm!!!) W każdym razie po tygodniu o zaczęcia prac inwestor otrzymał tel od "pana" Andrzeja że chce jeszcze 5000zł od niego (to już 17000zł z 20000zł na które była umowiona robota!!!) "pan" Andrzej zaczął wydzwaniać nawet do niego do pracy i straszyć że poda go do prokuratury za to że nie chce mu zapłacić (to jest komedia "panie" Andrzeju!!!) A wszytsko dlatego że "pan" Andzrej z synem jechali na szolenie do Francji i pewnie potrzebowali kasę na wyjazd!!! Nie wiadomo po co "szefowi" bylo szkolenie jak on na budowach to bywa tylko po zaliczkę a póxniej na ostatnie rozliczenie!!! W każdym bądź razie oni pojechali a my robiliśmy tą wylewkę (20m2)o której wspomina "pan" Andrzej. ponieważ nie dostaliśmy zadnych wytycznych zostalo uzgodnione na budowie z inwestorem że między pokojem a przerpokojem będzie próg 1,5cm i tak zostało to zrobione. Nie ukrywam że miejscami nie było równo ale podobnie jak z tynkami mieszaliśmy wszystko w wiaderkach a zacieraliśmy (i tutaj uwaga!!!) złamanymi kawałkami steropianu( zamiast steropianowych pac) bo to według firmy Kumag są odpowiednie narzedzia do robienia wylewek. Także jak poźniej wyszło inwestor chcial poprawki i taka została zrobiona!!! Skuta posadzka i wylana od nowa!!! I za to "pan Andrzej powiedział ze mamy zaplacić 5600zł jemu!!! (kolejna komedia!!!) Koszt jednej wylewki łącznie z naszym czasem pracy to ok 2300zł a on kazał nam zapłacić ponad dwa razy więcej czyli za dwie wylewki i jeszcze wziął kasę od inwestora również za tą samą wylewkę!!! A najlepiej żeby wine zgonić na kogoś innego jak zwykł robić chciał wmówić mi że ja byłem osoba odpowiedzialną i że to moja wina!!! Zaznaczę tylko w tym miejscy że to było w czerwcu a pracowałem od połowy lutego i nie miałem żadnej umowy poprostu nic bo nie szło się doprosić "pana" Andrzeja o umowę! A na początku piękne opowieści jak to po próbnym miesiącu pracy będzie umowa i wogóle!!! To wszytsko lipa i nie wierzcie mu w żadne słowa!!! Wracając do wylewki powiedziałem jak było spotkanie wszytskich pracowników że nie mamy odpowiednich narzędzi do robienie wylewek (nawet poziomice nie miały pionu!!!) Na odbiór tej wylewki syn "pana"Andzreja przyjechał z zepsutą poziomicą (kolejna komedia) I że nie zapłacimy za to bo żeby oczekiwać od nas efektów on jak szef firmy musi zapewnić nam zaplecze jakiego nie ma!!!
Na to "pan" Andrzej odparł że w takim razie rozliczmy sie i że mam odejść (niespodziewając się że tak zrobię!!!) Więc powiedziałem  że ok. niech zapłaci mi zaległą pensje na którą czekalem już 2 tygodnie i idę. Na co on powiedzial mi że rzucam pracę a on nie ma pieniędzy i mi nie zaplaci!!! Ale i w tym miejscu chcę przestrzec "pana" Andzreja żejeżeli jeszcze raz napisze że coś wynosiłem z pracy to będzie miał wielkie problemy!!! On mówić mi że nie ma pieniędzy nie wiedział że kilka dni wcześniej pytałem jego syna Radka Kucharczyka czy pożyczy mi wiertarkę i dużego flexa i się zgodził. A "pan" Andrzej o tym nie wiedział i jak się dowiedział to zadzwonił to mnie i zapytał kiedy oddam mu narzędzia a ja zapytałem kiedy mi zapłaci pieniądze (miałem 1650zł jeszcze do odebrania) A on na to że on nie ma pieniędzy i że mi nie zaplaci więc ja powiedziałem że jak bedą pieniądze to oddam narzędzia i na tym się rozmowa zakończyła! Po 2 tygodniach obfitych w kłamstwa i oszczerstwa za strony "pana" Andrzeja jakoby jestem złodziej. Odzyskałem pieniądze a on dostał narzędzia spowrotem.

Pisal "pan" że :
Prawdziwy facet jak ma problem to stara się go rozwiązać a nie zwiewa
z placu boju jak odemnie ,prawda "misiu"?.

"pan" ma problem u Pani Joanny z instalacją która nie działa jak powinna, z kominami wew które "pana" firma zrobiła na zewnątrz i co "pan" robi ??? Zupełnie nic!!! Więc proszę sobie zadać pytanie czy wogóle jest "pan" meżczyzną juz nie mówiąc prawdziwym!!!
Juz długo nosiłem się z myslą zwolnienia a ta sytuacja poproatu to przyspieszyła czego do dziś nie żałuję!!! Teraz wreszcie robię to co lubię i jak lubię i nie muszę się wstydzić za kłamstwa mojego szefa i wyłudzanie przez niego pieniedzy!!! Ot taki wielkie komfort psychiczny. I nie tylko ja tak zrobiłem bo od czerwca już 2 kolejne osoby też miały tego wszytskiego dośc więce co się dziwiać że w tej firmie jest taki przemiał osób!!!

Wszytskie informacje na temat budowy którą opisalem wyżej i tego jak to się robi w tej firmie otrzymałem od pana Bocianowskiego z ul. Kretej i są to moje prywatne doświadczenia!!!

A to jest tylko wierzchołek góry lodowej!!!
Ludzie nie dajcie się nabrać temu "panu" na żande miłe slówka!!! 
Oszust w czystej postaci!!!
Pozdrawiam
P.S.
A to tylko część wielkiej działalności firmy Kumag i jej "szefa"

----------


## heroczki

...jak to czytam to dziwię się, że to forum zaczęło istnieć dopiero teraz.
U nas tak jak na Krętej z tynkami jest z kominami.
Przy umowie szef firmy KUMAG wmówił nam, żeby zrezygnować z kominów murowanych bo są kiepskie, on nam zrobi kominy stalowe i będziemy zadowoleni. Całe szczęście, że te historie opowiadał przy ekipie budowlanej bo instruował ich jak maja zrobić stropy aby pasowało. Więc tu ważna informacja - z panem Andrzejem nie mozna rozmawiać w cztery oczy, bo zaprzeczy i wyłga się wszystkiego. Murarze kiwali głową i mówili nam że to im się nie podoba, ale my durnie uznaliśmy, że to prości ludzie i może znaja tylko stare technologie a tu mądry facet może zna sie lepiej. Oczywiście na tych prostych ludziach nie zawiedliśmy się, nie oszukali, jak doradzili to wiem, że szczerze i widzę teraz, że dobrze, rozliczyliśmy się i do dzisiaj gdy ktoś szuka sprawdzonej firmy do budowania POLECAM... zresztą budowali już u jednych naszych znajomych, teraz budują u drugich i wiemy, że wszyscy są zadowoleni. 
My 13.08.2008 dawaliśmy Panu Radkowi pieniądze na JEDEN KOMIN STALOWY, aby w końcu uruchomić kotłownię, a na budowie zastaliśmy komin jakiś systemowy, do tego jest to komin wewnętrzny, a u nas są kominy na zewnątrz. Pomimo naszej interwencji nikt nie przejął się tym, bo pracownicy mają robić to co szef każe, a pan Radek powiedział - było taniej. Teraz czekamy na sobotę bo mamy odbiór kominiarski...cdn

----------


## kucand

..no tak ja jestem sprawny "inaczej" a ty "misiu" jesteś mądry "inaczej"........... ha,ha,ha.

masz kłopoty z osobowością  biedne dziecko nasikało do piaskownicy
i uciekło...

Pan Bocianowski ani pani Joanna nie potrzebują adwokata, dadzą sobie radę
ze mną sami nie potrzebują ani "misia" ani "serdecznego" 
ani innego pawelka.

musiało ci na pracy bardzo zależeć , że decyzja jaką podjąłeś wywołuje
w tobie takie emocje i nienawiść, jeszcze raz radzę wyjdż na balkon i ochłoń...

a wschodnie metody walki rodem z reketu poprostu są w tobie i już......
to przeżyłem jeszcze tym razem , ale ja ci ...wybaczyłem!

musisz jednak modlić się aby nic mi się niestało ...bo pierwsze kroki będą
do ciebie ...

a ja tradycyjnie ,życzę ci dużo zdrowia i mniej emocji .....saluto
andrzej kucharczyk

----------


## kucand

....ale super ,podgrzewajcie atmosferę- sytuacja marketingowa znakomita...
brawo tylko tak dalej...

andrzej kucharczyk

----------


## heroczki

Pan Bocianowski ani pani Joanna nie potrzebują adwokata, dadzą sobie radę
ze mną sami nie potrzebują ani "misia" ani "serdecznego" 
ani innego pawelka.
...i ja naprawdę mam taka nadzieję, że adwokat nie będzie musiał zarabiać aby zakończyć naszą "współpracę", ale to już czas pokaże...
Joanna Herok

PS UWAGA - TA FIRMA POLECANA JEST NA STRONIE CIEPŁOTECHU - przedstawiciela który sprowadza piec zamontowany w naszym domu - właściciel Ciepłotechu po rozmowie ze mna (skarga) stwierdził że on za tych ludzi nie odpowiada.
http://www.cieplotech.pl/instalatorzy_rejon_dololski

----------


## kucand

... oj nudzi się Pani ,Paniu Joanno ogromnie a tu trzeba dom skończyć.
   na komniniarzy czekała Pani " tylko" 13 dn ale my będziemy już jutro
   10 .Do zobaczenia.
Andrzej Kucharczyki

----------


## heroczki

...to czy mi się nudzi czy nie, to chyba nie powinno pana interesować, a domu nie mogę wykańczać bo jak na razie to zamiast obiecanych 60 dni nie możemy pana firmy pozbyć się od ponad 150 dni, a macie klucze do niego. 
Kazał pan ławki do kominów dostarczyć na budowę najpóźniej do końca zeszłego tygodnia i co pan będzie JUŻ jutro - mnie to nie dziwi, a pana cieszy ? - żałosne....
... no to czekam jutro, może chociaż raz dotrzymacie danego słowa...

----------


## pawelekmisiu

Jakoś ze wszystkich postów jasno wynika kto jest "mądry inaczej hahaha
Jakie dziecko nasikalo do piaskownicy ?? To "pan" w PERFEKCIE nasikał sobie na buty a nie żadne dziecko  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
Kto kogo potrzebuje to nie "panu" oceniać!!!
Zalezało mi na uczciwości a tego w Kumagu niestety nie ma, zresztą pseudo szef jest tego najlepszym przykładem!!!
Na "pana" to i wschodnie metody walki to za mało a jednak zadzialaly!!!
I co mial "pan" mi wybaczać ?? Robi "pan teraz z siebie jakiegoś meczennika ??
Koło du.... mi lata czy cos się "panu" stanie czy nie!!! Jest mi to totalnie obojętne!!!
Szkoda mi tylko tych osób które "pan" i Kumag oszukał i nadal oszukuje!!!

I na jakiej podstawie twierdzi "pan" że ja to nie ja i że ja to ktoś inny  :smile: 

Wszytskie osobo zainetersowane zapraszam do kontaktu i jeżeli tylko będę w stanie to zawsze im pomogę.
A co do P. Bocianowskiego to on przyszedł do mnie a nie ja do niego i pytał mnie jak to mozliwe że ta firma wogole istnieje i jak my wogóle wytrzymujemy w tej firmie!!! To napewno duzy komplement dla "pana" co osoby myślą o Kumagu!!! A takich osób jest naprawdę wiele!!!
"pana" firma to firma dwóch robót ... PIERWSZEJ I ZARAZEM OSTATNIEJ !!!
Bo nikt o zdrowych zmyslach nie wejdzie w to bagno (wspólpracę z "panem") jeszcze raz!!!
To taka płeta na zakończenie mojego wieczornego wpisu  :smile: 
P.S.
Pozdrowienia od kolegi z ciemnego BMW  :smile: 
P.S.1.
Pani Joanno powodzenia!!! Bedę trzymal kciuki!!!

----------


## kucand

... tak jak napisałem jesteś " mądry" inaczej...
i chory z nienawiści a zostałeś przyjęty jak w rodzinie  ...ale niejedną
stratę musi człowiek przeżyć ...niech tam
..ale roboty to ty nie masz ,co?....sporo czasu....

andrzej kucharczyk

----------


## kucand

....a tak na marginesie to chcę ci "misiu" powiedzieć ,że wspomniana przez ciebie firma przegrała proces i komornik ściągnąl zaległości.
jest to już drugi klient ,który przegrał,mam nadzieję ,że już nie będę musiał
chodzić do sądu.

życzę wszystkim dużo,dużo uśmiechu-naprawdę warto!

andrzej kucharczyk

i jak milczę to nie znaczy,że nie mam nic do powiedzenia......

----------


## mario1976

> ....a tak na marginesie ......


Kiedy ty człowieku budujesz jak cały czas pitolisz na tym forum jak dzieciak ?
Daj sobie spokój bo każdy przecietnie inteligentny po tej garści informacji wyrobił juz sobie pewnie zdanie, a swoimi "ha ha ha" i "misiaczku romanku" idiote z siebie robisz.

----------


## kucand

widzisz w tym jest metoda-marketingowa.A jaka to sam się domyśl..

Andrzej Kucharczyk

----------


## kucand

...mario a jak nie zajrzysz na moją stronę to nie będziesz wiedział z jakim
"oszustem" masz do czynienia.W internecie wbrew pozorom nikt nie 
jest anonimowy ....

Pozdrawiam 
Andrzej Kucharczyk

----------


## kucand

...mario a jak nie zajrzysz na moją stronę to nie będziesz wiedział z jakim
"oszustem" masz do czynienia.W internecie wbrew pozorom nikt nie 
jest anonimowy ....

Pozdrawiam 
Andrzej Kucharczyk

----------


## kucand

...mario a jak nie zajrzysz na moją stronę to nie będziesz wiedział z jakim
"oszustem" masz do czynienia.W internecie wbrew pozorom nikt nie 
jest anonimowy ....

Pozdrawiam 
Andrzej Kucharczyk

----------


## Trociu

> my będziemy już jutro 10 .Do zobaczenia.
> Andrzej Kucharczyki


I jak się skończyło???

----------


## Trociu

> my będziemy już jutro 10 .Do zobaczenia.
> Andrzej Kucharczyki


I jak się skończyło???

----------


## heroczki

dotrzymali słowa, przyjechali i jeszcze pracują...
z jakimi efektami to jeszcze nie wiemy, jutro jest odbiór kominów i wentylacji.
cdn...

----------


## RoMuSsS

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ale sie ubawilem przy tej  lekturze!!! Tak swoja droga mam pytanko do *kucanda bo widze ze odpisuje na wszystko jak jakis nieudacznik ktory niemoze przebolec porazki nietylko na slowa. Tzn czy prawie zawsze jak cos wypisuje to musi to robic w kilku beznadziejnych postach?? Czy niemozna usiasc na spokojnie przed komputerem , chwilke pomyslec i napisac to w jednym ale dluzszym poscie???? To naprawde jest bardzo proste!! Tylko kucand nie pisz ze to dla marketingu bo to jest juz zalosne!! Aha odpisujac prosze o nie lapanie mnie za slowa  tylko postarac sie napisac wlasnymi slowami!! Pozdrawiam- oszukany przez wlasciciela garazu(firmy ) Kumag!! * [/u]

----------


## heroczki

...no witam pana Andrzeja i co turla się pan ze śmiechu dalej, odbiór się nie udał ?
no cóż 16 dni przed terminem, dom zgodnie z pana zapewnieniem był gotowy do odbioru, a tu dzisiaj niespodzianka - jeszcze parę rzeczy nie zrobione, pan bez dokumentów.. to i bez kasy.
Informowaliśmy, że do czasu zakończenia prac i udowodnienia, że to działa nie będzie dla was ani grosza...i słowa dotrzymamy.

----------


## pawelekmisiu

I bardzo dobrze Pani Joanno!!! Proszę ani grosza nie płacić dopuki wszytsko nie będzie tak jak nalezy bo jak tylko "pan" Andrzej poczuje gotówkę to wypnie się na Pani budowę i będą telefony w nieskończoność że ma skończyc to co zaczał a on w tym czasie już będzie szukal nowej ofiary swoich oszustw!!!
Pozdrawiam
P.S.
Podobnie było z Romkiem!!! Ale on juz to zglosil gdzie trzeba więc czekamy na rozwiązanie!!!

----------


## heroczki

no cóż wczoraj chcieli kasę, bo my według nich jesteśmy im dłużni. Niestety do nikogo z nich nie dotarło, że brak odbioru zgodnie z umową to złe wykonanie lub braki. 
Do tej pory oni wymuszali, kazali, robili co chcieli i jak chcieli i żadne prawo nas nie chroniło - taki kraj - ale od wczoraj to prawo jest już po naszej stronie i zamierzamy to egzekwować. Całe szczęście, że kierownik budowy to dokładny i spokojny człowiek, bo wczoraj było nerwowo. W poniedziałek kolejna próba odbioru instalacji...
I jeszcze mała informacja do właściciela firmy kumag...
Będziemy dłużni panu pieniądze jak pan wszystko zrobi dobrze, ale najpierw potwierdzi to ekspert ( a zastrzeżeń było sporo) a nie pan, OBECNIE TO SPRAWA WYGLĄDA TAK : PAN NIE WYWIĄZAŁ SIĘ Z UMOWY< CZYLI NAJNORMALNIEJ NAS PAN OSZUKAŁ ... i nie jest to już tylko nasza opinia ale potwierdzona przez osoby które miały odebrać od was waszą pracę, za którą słono zapłaciliśmy...
DURA LEX SED LEX panie Andrzeju.... 

...i jeszcze jedno do firmy CIEPŁO TECH - jak poleca się instalatora na swojej stronie i w rozmowie potwierdza, że jest super, to jak dzwonię z problemem to nie odpowiada się, że nie odpowiadacie za ludzi, bo skoro polecacie to chyba macie jakieś zobowiazania do klienta, bo piec jest od was i "instalator "też....

----------


## heroczki

dzisiaj było kolejne podejście do odbioru technicznego prac wykonanych przez KUMAG ul.Angielska 16 Wrocław.
...kompletna klapa, opinia kierownika budowy i architekta to :
instalacja wykonana niezgodnie z projektem, prawem budowlanym i PN.
ale pan Andrzej to twardy człowiek i pomimo tego, że na odbiór zgłosił się bez dokumentów, faktur, gwarancji na urządzenia zamontowane w naszym domu to uznał, że pieniadze i tak mu się należą, a że ich nie dostał to wyszedł...no cóż taki styl.
 :oops:

----------


## kmink

Dlaczego właściciel rtej firmy sie nie przestawi na uczciwość - w pierwszym momencie mniej zarobi ale potem zadowoleni klienci będą go polecali a nie pisali tutaj na forum złych opini...ale niektórych mamona tak zalepiła...

----------


## bazilio

to proste... bo musiałby się zabrać za robotę (uczciwą) a to widać nie w jego stylu

----------


## heroczki

.....

----------


## dawidmax

MOI DRODZY UWAGA UWAGA OKOLICE LUBIN RUDNA POLKOWICE GŁOGÓW 
PRZESTRZEGAM PRZED FIRMĄ 

PANA LESŁAWA PAWLIKA 

CO CIEKAWE TEN WYKONAWCA JEST ODRAZU KIEROWNIKIEM I WSZYSTKICH NA TO NACIĄGA A POTEM NIEMA NAD NIM KONTROLI 
WYPRAWIA "NIESAMOWITE" RZECZY  PRZESTRZEGAM JESZCZE RAZ 
MOJ DOM JEST W ROZSYPCE 
POZD

----------


## WIWALDI

*Witam
przestrzegam przed firmą pod nazwą BUDOWA DOMÓW OD A DO Z której właścicielem jest pan Ryszard Dudzik
człowiek nieterminowy,kłamie na każdym kroku,wkurza się jak go inwestor pilnuje,mimo umów że prowadzi tylko jedną budowe od początku do konca i dopiero po skonczonej pracy bierze następną to nie dotrzymuje słowa bo w między czasie potrafi prowadzić pokryjomu 2-3 budowy,prace swoje wykonuje nieprawidłowo narażając inwestorów na duże straty finansowe a jak coś pójdzie nie po jego myśli to straszy sądem*

----------


## SUSPENSER

> *Witam
> przestrzegam przed firmą pod nazwą BUDOWA DOMÓW OD A DO Z której właścicielem jest pan Ryszard Dudzik
> człowiek nieterminowy,kłamie na każdym kroku,wkurza się jak go inwestor pilnuje,mimo umów że prowadzi tylko jedną budowe od początku do konca i dopiero po skonczonej pracy bierze następną to nie dotrzymuje słowa bo w między czasie potrafi prowadzić pokryjomu 2-3 budowy,prace swoje wykonuje nieprawidłowo narażając inwestorów na duże straty finansowe a jak coś pójdzie nie po jego myśli to straszy sądem*


Jeśli źle wykonuje prace to powiedz mu, że wezwiesz na budowę inspektora - z własnego doświadczenia wiem, że boją się tego jak diabeł wody święconej.

Straszy sądem - to bądź krok przed nim i zamiast wzywać do usuwania usterek i wywiązywania się z terminów "na gębę" rób to na piśmie z potwierdzeniem odbioru i kopią u siebie.
To powinno zadziałać, bo będzie widział, że to Ty przygotowujesz materiały do pozwania go do sądu o odszkodowanie.

----------


## heroczki

otrzymalismy pismo z informacją że mamy 5 dni na wpłacenie pieniedzy, 7 dni na przeproszenie na forum i sprostowanie informacji jakie są na nim zawarte.
odp.
1. jak tylko prace zostana zakończone na naszej budowie i otrzymamy dokumenty ( faktura Vat, gwarancje, atesty) zgodnie z umową w ciągu trzech dni na konto wpłyną pieniądze
2. przepraszać nie mam za co bo to my mamy ogromny problem
3. sprostowanie ? - mogę tylko wydłużyć listę zastrzeżeń do wykonanych prac.

----------


## gato

Szanowni Państwo,
jestem kolejną ofiarą, tego nieuczciwego, nierzetelnego i niechlujnego wykonawcy. Jedynym celem tego Pana jest oszukiwanie inwestorów. Niestey, trafiła kosa na kamień. Kiedy zobaczyłam ilu inwestorów ma przez Pana kłopoty, czas pozbawić Pana możliwość wykonywania zawodu.  trzymam za wszystkich kciuki, którzy podjęli próbę uzyskania odszkodowań za poniesione straty!!!!
pozdrawiam

----------


## jelonekgora

Witam Wszystkich!

Jest to mój pierwszy post na forum, a piszę go bo chcę innych forumowiczów przestrzec.
Śledzę forum od jakiegoś czasu i chciałbym się podzielić informacją na temat firmy FHU REN POL z Jeleniej Góry. Właścicielka firmy jest niesłowna, wręcz oszukuje w żywe oczy. Nie wypowiadam się na temat towaru jakim handluje jednak takich ludzi radzę omijać z daleka. Jednego dnia twierdziła, że coś jest już gotowe a na następny dzień okazało się, że mówiła nieprawdę!

Tyle z mojej strony.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mikepoz

Znajomy polecił mi ich "usługi". Myśląc, że znajomy znajomego mnie nie oszuka wypłaciłem mu sporo zaliczek, a ten zostawił mi mieszkanie rozgrzebane z najcięższymi pracami do wykonania i się zmył. Na dodatek to co zdążył zrobić spieprzył do reszty i celowo nie zrobił niektórych rzeczy (np. miał dorobić gniazdka, to zrobił je na ścianach ale już przewodów nie pociągnął).
Uważajcie na niego bo skoro mnie tak oszukał (znajomy znajomego) to innych też oszukuje.
Sprawa trafi do sądu, ale już teraz Was ostrzegam!

----------


## ania klepka

mikepoz,
przed kim ostrzegasz?

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Ania, przeczytaj temat postu. Jakiś koleś ze Świdnicy.

----------


## ania klepka

> Ania, przeczytaj temat postu. Jakiś koleś ze Świdnicy.


dzięki Jola

----------


## heroczki

Ręce opadają, jak pomyślę co zafundowaliśmy sobie za wpłacone już 60 tys. 
Dostaliśmy właśnie decyzje od architekta, że mamy zakaz uruchamiania kotłowni ( zwłaszcza nasze bezpieczeństwo), a do Wykonawcy ..." domagam się demontażu istniejącego( wykonanego) systemu zabezpieczenia ciśnieniowego kotła i wykonanie właściwego zabezpieczenia, to jest systemu otwartego - zgodnie z PN-77/B-02413 i z projektem budowlanym budynku oraz Dz.U.Nr75 z 15.06.2002r( DzIVRozdz.4, par.133,pkt.7), otrzymalismy też już opinię od producenta kominów który został przez nas wezwany na budowę - jego opinia - cytuję ...według zaleceń Producenta system kominowy "Duo" jest przeznaczony...aby w/w komin sytuować wewnatrz budynku. Producent nie uznaje gwarancji na montażkomina Presto Duo przy ścianie zew., oraz nie ponosi odpowiedzialności za wadliwe działanie systemu kominowego. Zwrócono również uwagę na podłęczenie urządzenia grzewczego do systemu kominowego. Ze względu na to że stalowy czopuch charakteryzuje się większym współczynnikiem rozszeżalności niż szamot w połączeniu czopuch - komin, należy przewidzieć odpowiednią szczelinę dylatacyjną trwale elastyczną. Powyższe zalecenia ujęte są w instrukcji montażu komina. Brak tej dylatacji może doprowadzić do uszkodzenia trójnika spalinowego komina...." 
Dodatkowo do dnia dzisiejszego nie otrzymaliśmy ani jednego dokumentu gwarancyjnego, ani jednego atestu na zamontowane urządzenia...ale za to dalej domaga się zapłaty.

----------


## BOHO

a faktury ? czy dostaliście faktury na wykonane prace ? na wszelkie wpłacone zaliczki powinny wystawione faktury !

----------


## heroczki

niestety pomimo wielu próśb i wezwania do uzupełnienia dokumentacji dzisiaj otrzymaliśmy pierwszą fakturę za ogrzewanie podłogowe i wylewki i kilka innych nie wynikajacymi z umowy - ale do zapłaty, i z pięknymi pieczęciami KRD.
Bardzo bym chciała dowiedzieć się że to jakiś zły sen...ten wykonawca  :Evil:  jak tylko o nim pomyślę to żyć mi się nie chce, bo brniemy w jakiś bagno za własne pieniądze które będziemy spłacali przez 30 lat.

----------


## BOHO

rozumiem, że według umowy, faktury powinny być wystawione po odbiorze przez was robót ? jeżeli gość nie ma podpisanych przez was kwitów odbioru to łamie postanowienia umowy.... zbierajcie wszystkie papiery - pewnie skończy się w sądzie.... na pewno nic nie płaćcie, bo gość chce was na razie  postraszyć tymi fakturami..... i będzie czekał na waszą nerwową reakcję.....

----------


## heroczki

Zgodnie z umowa faktury miały być wystawione za kolejne etapy prac. My kase on fakturę. Ale jak prosilismy o fakture to - zapomniał, zostawił w samochodzie, raz nawet przyniósł, ale była wystawiona z datą 12.2008 więc jej nie przyjelismy.

----------


## BOHO

a czy wykonanie określonego etapu prac wg umowy miało być przez was potwierdzane na piśmie ?

----------


## gato

Kochani,
proponuję nie pisać rozwiązań formalnych przeciw Panu Wykonawcy Kucharczykowi, gdyż gdyby doszło do rozprawy, to wykładacie mu karty na stół. Wszystkie haczyki na Kucharczyka, wszyscy świadkowie, wszystkie wasze pomysły na to aby wreszczie go złapac we własne sidła muszą być Jemu nieznane. On po prostu przygotowuje się do tego , wiedząc jak go chcecie zaatakować lub jakie macie argumenty. Nawiążcie kontakt poza forum. ( Tak jak my z Panią Joanną) i strategię omawiajcie poza forum.. My powoli też szykujemy się do wyciągnięcia konsekwencji z nierzetelnej pracy firmy Kumag i jeszcze Aksaniusza. Zastanawiam się czy nie dać ogłoszenia w prasie na pierwszej stronie o treści: Wszystkie osoby poszkodowane przez firmę KUMAG ,AKSANIUSZ i Pana Kucharczyka w związku z prowadzeniem Prac budowlanych prosimy o zgłaszanie się do...itd.. Co o tym myślicie?. Myślę iż grupa będzie duża. !!! Pozdrawiam życzę dużo siły na takie osobniki !!![/b]

----------


## heroczki

...ja jestem za - mój numer podany jest na 
http://systemyogrzewania.pl/forum/wy...idw=1030&idg=6 

pozdrawiam, i potwierdzam - czas połaczyć siły - bo w "kupie" siła...

----------


## heroczki

pozdrowienia dla wszystkich czytających forum...., podtrzymuję uwaga na nich

----------


## heroczki

...a teraz hit sezonu   :ohmy:  .
Otrzymaliśmy do wyboru, dwa rozwiązania problemu według KUMAG PPHU,  :
- w ramach rozliczenia zabierają piec ( jego wartość jest wyższa od pozostałej do zapłaty kwoty)
lub
- jeżeli zapłacimy całą kasę to wtedy przystąpią do naprawy, ale tylko zmienią obieg zamkniety na obieg otwarty, o innych naszych zastrzeżeniach zapomnieli ....


...muszę dodać, że pismo przyszło z Kancelarii Radcy Prawnego.

pozdrawiam

----------


## gato

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Pani Joanno, 

to Kabaret Starszego Pana!!

My za to jutro spotkanie z naszą adwokatką..
Wymyślimy coś..

pa

Tradycyjnie trzymam kciuki!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## etagas

Gato, a Tobie co za knoty oni zrobili ? Sam miałem kiedyś z nimi kontakt i ciekaw jestem do czego są zdolni - dlatego pytam.

----------


## BOHO

> ...a teraz hit sezonu   .
> Otrzymaliśmy do wyboru, dwa rozwiązania problemu według KUMAG PPHU,  :
> - w ramach rozliczenia zabierają piec ( jego wartość jest wyższa od pozostałej do zapłaty kwoty)
> lub
> - jeżeli zapłacimy całą kasę to wtedy przystąpią do naprawy, ale tylko zmienią obieg zamkniety na obieg otwarty, o innych naszych zastrzeżeniach zapomnieli ....
> 
> 
> ...muszę dodać, że pismo przyszło z Kancelarii Radcy Prawnego.
> 
> pozdrawiam


a to jajcarze......   :Lol:   kolejna próba zastraszenia.......

----------


## gato

witam,

ano mnie sknocili całą instalację co, zagubili cześci do pieca co, nieskończyli prac  i tyle ich widziano.. (oczywiście my im wczesniej w całości zapłaciliśmy- i nigdy więcej tego nie uczynimy!!!) po kilku miesiącach otrzymaliśmy wezwanie do zapłaty za rzekome prace, ktore nigdy nie były wykonane!!! Pomijam, że musieliśmy całą instalację poprawiać na nasz koszt... a na dodatek wczoraj w nocy piec nam nagle zaczą huczeć  i cały się trząść więc podejrzewamy że coś zle jest jeszcze w piecu zroboine, więc nie grzejemy i czekamy na inspektora aby to sprawdził..
Ekipa Kucharczka, podsuwala takie rozwiązania- że my chociaż nie jesteśmy biegli w temacie, pukaliśmy się w czolo (np. powierze do pieca co pan kucharczyk, proponować brać z przestrzenie między podwieszanym sufitam a sufitem, to około 30 cm< to nawet ja wiem że to jest niedopuszczalne!!!). Że też wtedy nie zdecydowaliśmy sie na zakonczenie wspolpracy...
jednym słowem: Pan  Andrzej Kucharczyk wedle naszej opini jest osobą podlegającą zgloszenia do prokuratury!!! On przede wszystkim naraża życie ludzi instalucjąc taką fuszerkę!! to jest instalacja gazowa a nie budowa piasownicy!!.. Mamy poczucie, iż Pan kucharczyk jest osobą niepełną władz umysłowych!!  No coż.. Można by opowiadac i opowiadać.. ale myślę, iż niedługo jego działalność zakonczy!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :lolpozdrawam wszystkich..

:

----------


## heroczki

ja potwierdzam, że prace wykonywane przez tego pseudo instalatora stwarzaja zagrożenie dla bezpieczeństwa ludzi. Kocioł gotował się, a pompy uruchamiał mąż, bo same sobie nie radziły. Poinformowaliśmy o tym wykonawcę, więc on stwierdził, że trzeba tylko podnieść temperaturę na piecu ( z 90 stopni na 95stopni) i będzie dobrze, ale na to juz nie pozwolił nam zdrowy rozsądek, chociaz jeszcze nie wiedzielismy, że mamy taka bombę w kotłowni. Wezwaliśmy więc do naszej kotłowni naszego architekta od instalacji co, a on na piśmie, zakazał używać  jej więc w domu wiatr, a temperatury spadają..., a on nie chciał naprawić ( miał czas do jutra), a na protokole odbioru ( który sie nie udał) napisał, że nie zgadza sie z zarzutami, więc teraz musimy wezwać kogoś na ratunek. 
ale w tym wszystkim jest też odrobina dobrych wiadomosci, bo radca prawny tego pana napisała, że brak rozliczenia powoduje, że instalator musi z własnych pieniędzy sponsorować budowę naszego domu.
My to mamy szczęście !!! - mamy SPONSORA, ale oddamy go w dobre ręce...gdyby ktoś bardzo chciał....

----------


## BOHO

> ale w tym wszystkim jest też odrobina dobrych wiadomosci, bo radca prawny tego pana napisała, że brak rozliczenia powoduje, że instalator musi z własnych pieniędzy sponsorować budowę naszego domu.
>  .


  :Lol:   rewelacyjny tekst !  :Lol:

----------


## heroczki

etagas, a co to był za kontakt ? czy tobie sie udało?

----------


## etagas

> wezwaliśmy więc do naszej kotłowni naszego architekta od instalacji co, a on na piśmie, zakazał używać jej więc w domu wiatr, a temperatury spadają..., a on nie chciał naprawić ( miał czas do jutra), a na protokole odbioru ( który sie nie udał) napisał, że nie zgadza sie z zarzutami, więc teraz musimy wezwać kogoś na ratunek.


Jeśli twierdzi że nie zgadza się z zarzutem, że praca kotła stałopalnego w układzie zamkniętym jest niezgodna z prawem, to znaczy że nie zgadza sie z prawem  :smile:  A jak ktoś jest na tyle butny, by na piśmie się z prawem nie zgadzać, to chyba tylko sąd może go do tej zgody przekonać.




> etagas, a co to był za kontakt ? czy tobie sie udało?


Dla dobra sprawy, pozostaję w cieniu.

----------


## heroczki

BUTNY - stare, ale bardzo podoba mi się to określenie, tak samo mówi o nim nasz Kierownik Budowy ( to serdeczny starszy człowiek - ale z klasą przez duże K). 
A skoro dla tego wykonawcy rzetelność, fachowość, uczciwość nic nie znaczą - to prawo tym bardziej dla niego obca rzecz. 
Do tej pory jak widać uchodziły mu jego wybryki, ale jest takie powiedzenie 
- woził wilk razy kilka - przewieźli i wilka...
Mimo wszystko mamy nadzieję, że wszystko skończy się dobrze ... dla nas zwłaszcza - oczywiście   :Wink2:

----------


## Trociu

A może skontaktujcie się z autorem tego postu 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...901802#2901802

Jak widać można wygrać z nieuczciwymi wykonawcami.

----------


## heroczki

dzięki Trociu, dobry z Ciebie sąsiad   :Wink2:   bo my budujemy w Jeszkowicach.

----------


## Trociu

> dzięki Trociu, dobry z Ciebie sąsiad    bo my budujemy w Jeszkowicach.


nie ma sprawy

----------


## heroczki

Witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie,

życzę Wesołych i Spokojnych Świąt
pełnych uśmiechów i szczerych życzeń od najbliższych,
samych smakołyków i pięknej pogody na świąteczne spacery
 :big tongue:   :Lol:   :big tongue:   :Lol:   :Roll:  

Joanna Herok

ps
etagas, jeżeli możesz to proszę o kontakt

----------


## BOHO

a jak sprawy z "wykonawcą" ? posunęły się do przodu ?

----------


## heroczki

powoli do przodu,
ale jak sobie pomylę co już przeszliśmy to mam ciarki, że można aż tak źle trafić. Bo każdy może sie pomylić, nawet źle zrobić, ale zawsze trzeba pomietać, że na kasę i szacunek trzeba "jakoś" zapracować.
Teraz jednak staram się zapomnieć na czas Świąt o tym koszmarze i cieszyć się spokojem i wolnym czasem.

Raz jeszcze pozdrawiam Wszystkich gorąco
Radosnych i Rodzinnych Świąt
Heroczki   :big tongue:

----------


## sroka

> Pan Andrzej Jeske z Gniechowic wycofał się ....
> .....
>  Na moje nieszczęście nie mam pisemnej umowy z p.Jeske. A wydawał się w porządku gościem.


Ja mam niemiłe wspomnienia ze "współpracy" z chyba bratem tego Pana. Też nazywa się Jeske, jest z Gniechowic, robił mi tynki cementowo-wapienne z agregatu. Albo to ten sam, albo jego brat.
 Nie zrobił na listwach (mówił "zrobię od ręki i będzie równo") - wyszło krzywo. Ale najgorzej było z zatarciem tynków - zamiast powierzchni równej (na tyle równej na ile się robi przy zwykłym tynku) wyszła mu taka jak papier ścierny gruboziarnisty. +- jednomilimetrowe ziarenka piasku powyłaziły mu z tego tynku i tak potem związały. Tynk nie nadawał się do użytkowania bo był strasznie chropowaty. Miał to poprawić, zwodził mnie przez kilka tygodni, potem powiedział, że nie ma czasu, ale odda mi część pieniędzy za robotę (1200zł), żebym to sobie jakoś sam poprawił. Po kolejnych tygodniach zwodzenia mnie (przestał odbierać moje telefony) pojechałem do Gniechowic, gdzie zostałem spławiony przez panią Jeske (rozmowa nie pozostawiała wątpliwości, że pieniędzy nie odzyskam). Sam te tynki poprawiałem - przeciągnąłem po połowie ścian cienką warstwą kleju, czyli jakby tynkowałem otynkowane przez Jeske ściany. Wydałem dodatkowe pieniądze a i tak nie wyszło zbyt pięknie. 
A na dodatek, facet na koniec był na tyle bezczelny, że wyciągnął ode mnie resztę kasy. A żona mi mówiła, żebym mu zapłacił dopiero jak wszystko poprawi. Ale pan Jeske wydawał się takim porządnym człowiekiem i tak mnie prosił, że Święta idą, a on musi ludziom zapłacić, itp. No i dałem się zbajerować i zapłaciłem mu wszystko do końca. Cóż, wtedy jeszcze niedoświadczony byłem i naiwny.
Jeske nauczył mnie, żeby nie ufać wykonawcom.

pozdrawiam budujących, Rafał

----------


## heroczki

Witam,
świeta minęły spokojnie, o problemie prawie zapomnieliśmy, ale żeby nie było zbyt fajnie, w czwartek w kotłowni huknęło i to zdrowo więc naszej historii będzie ciąg dalszy....bo akurat nie było nas w domu więc nikt się nie zaczadził... 

pozdrawiam  :Roll:

----------


## RYNIA

:Evil:  JEŚLI KTOS CHCE MIEC W DOMKU LADNIE I PORZADNIE ZROBIONY KOMINEK TO NIECH OMIJA TĘ FIRMĘ - KOMINEX-JAREMKO [/u][/b](NIE MYLIĆ Z CZERWIŃSKIM) Z DALEKO. PO PIERWSZE: ZALICZKĘ WZIĘLI OOO BARDZO CHĘTNIE ALE KOMINEK KTÓRY JECHAŁ Z FRANCJI TO CHYBA KULĘ ZIEMSKĄ OKRĄŻYŁ I TO DWURKOTNIE. PRZEZ NICH PRZESUWAŁY SIĘ WSZYSTKIE ROBOTY W MIESZKANIU I ŚWICILIŚMY OCZAMI PRZED INNYMI WYKONAWCAMI. W KONCU ZROBILI , OCZYWIŚCIE KOMINEK NIE WYGLĄDA TAK JAK POKAZYWANY NA ZDJĘCIU , KAMIEŃ MA INNY ODCIEŃ, ŻAŁUJĘ ŻE NIE WYBRAŁAM POLSKIEGO PIASKOWCA ALBO MARMURU. PO DRUGIE: KOMINEK JEST ZROBIONY ŻLE WIEJE OD DOŁU JAK ... NIE ZROBIONO PORZĄDNIE WYLOTU DO WYCZYSTKI I MAM NORMALNIE DZIURĘ , W SALONIE MOŻNA GRZAĆ ILE WLEZIE I TAK JEST ZIMNO. BĘDE TERAZ SAMA OCOEPLAĆ LUB Z INNĄ FIRMĄ BO NIE CHCE MIEĆ Z NIMI NIC WSPOLNEGO, BOJĘ SIĘ PO PROSTU ŻE ZNISZCZĄ COŚ PRZY OKACJI.
OMIJAĆ Z DALEKA- KOMINEX - JAREMKO

----------


## lusia17

Dzieki Dawid bede pamietal jak mozesz to napisz cos wiecej jak wyglada jego robota oraz co zamierzasz dalej ciekawi mnie bo tez zaczynam miec problem z wykonawca   :Mad:  ,a swoja droga podpowiedz gdzie w necie znajde opinie o firmach z naszego regionu? Badz dzielny.

----------


## dawidmax

Hejka 
pytasz co facet z jego firmą zrobili ciekawego a wiec :

- ciekną 2 kominy 
- miały być 3 kominy nie cieknące 
- okna sam sobie przedłużył  i aktualnie maja 3 metry niały mieć 2.60 m
- zaniżył piętro tak że okna wychodziły nad sufit 
- dachówki poukładał ale żadnej nie przymocował dzisiaj mi spadają 
- projekt wo gule był mu nie potrzebny 
- sciany działowe nie równe 
reszty teraz nie kojarze 

pozd

----------


## lusia17

Witam a z jakiej cegly murowales komin pelnej czy dziurawki, ale najbarziej ciekawi mnie co Ty zamierzasz zrobic z tym dalej, polubownie bedziesz zalatwial czy moze od razu sad? Mimo wszystko badz dzielny.  :Confused:

----------


## heroczki

wracam z tematem, ale tylko po ta aby dalej ostrzegać.
Jeżeli ktoś może zatrudnić inną firmę to niech to zrobi, my musimy walczyć dalej i wierzcie mi że w naszym kraju nie jest to proste.
Umowa prawie przed niczym nie chroni, jak się trafi na taką firmę jak my to ręce opadają... ale cóż podobno co nas nie zabije to nas wzmocni.

pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim budującym szczęścia i  fachowców, ale takich prawdziwych i życzliwych.
 :big tongue:

----------


## heroczki

uwaga firma ma nowy adres:

AKSANIUSZ
ul. Strzegomska 232a, 
54 - 402 Wrocław
tel/fax +48 71 357 79 25

----------


## Kolo007

> Czy budował ktoś z firmą Pana Markowskiego z Ratowic (woj. dolnośląskie)? Jeśli jest taka osoba to bardzo proszę o opinię.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Ja korzystałem z usług p. Markowskiego z Ratowic. Jestem bardzo zadawolony i gorąco polecam jego usługi. Ten człowiek zna się na robocie i wie na czym polega budowlanka. Poza tym współpraca i komunikacja godna naśladownictwa. Szybki kontakt, terminowość, fachowość i pomoc w podjęciu właściwych decyzji. Życzę każdemu inwestorowi takiego wykonawcy. 

Kolo

----------


## Jola z Melisy

To jest czarna lista. Ludzie czytajcie tematy wątków  :Confused:

----------


## MAREK1930A

PIAS -BUD UWAGA !	   
UWAGA NA TA FIRME Z LEGNICY . WŁASCICIEL FIRMY MA BLADE POJECIE O BUDOWNICTWIE . NA WSZYSTKO MA WYTLUMACZENIE ZE TAK JEST DOBRZE , ZE ON TAK ROBI . KOMBINATOR I KRETACZ 
.ZREZYGNOWAŁEM Z TEJ EKIPY PO 2 TYGODNIACH WSPÓŁPRACY I NIE ŻAŁUJE .

----------


## MAREK1930A

UWAGA  NA  TA  FIRME  Z  LEGNICY  . WŁASCICIEL  FIRMY  MA  BLADE  POJECIE  O  BUDOWNICTWIE  . NA  WSZYSTKO  MA  WYTLUMACZENIE  ZE  TAK  JEST  DOBRZE  , ZE  ON  TAK  ROBI   .  KOMBINATOR  I  KRETACZ  
.ZREZYGNOWAŁEM  Z  TEJ  EKIPY   PO  2  TYGODNIACH  WSPÓŁPRACY  I NIE  ŻAŁUJE  .

----------


## heroczki

Witam,

my dalej mamy same problemy, nerwy zszargane, 
ale cóż takie życie, tacy ludzie taki kraj.
Firma wystawia podobno nowe faktury, 
wzywani jesteśmy przez prokuratora, 
Przebój początku roku - to dzwoni do nas firma której pan Kucharczyk podał nasze dane, a której to sam zalega i twierdzi że ( tu pada kwota która nas zabija) jesteśmy winni braku rozliczenia ich z KUMAG, więc od nas oczekują zapłaty, a na nasze zdziwienie i zaskoczenie dodają, że nawet zotaliśmy wpisani do KRD SA.

pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim 
słońca i radości bo już wiosna chyba przyszła
 :Wink2:  Joanna Herok

----------


## BOHO

przecież wystawiający fakturę musi ją dostarczyć odbiorcy.... skoro faktur  nawet nie dostaliście, to po co się martwicie ? skoro współpraca opierała się na umowie a w niej nie ma o żadnych dodatkowych fakturach - to po co się martwicie ? ? ?

*przy okazji: zawiadomienie Policji o przestępstwie, którego nie było jest karalne !* jeśli sprawa jest klarowna, to wy możecie oskarżyć paproków o próbę wyłudzenia..... 

a może skorzystać z ustawy o warunkach sprzedaży konsumenckiej i podnieść tzw.niezgodność towaru z umową ?

na pewno powinniście mieć dobrego adwokata !

----------


## heroczki

Bardzo dziękuję za podpowiedź,
rozważymy to ...podzwonię popytam poszukam, trudno gość koniecznie chce iść na wojnę, myślałam, że dogada się, rozliczy i więcej nigdy go moje oczy nie zobaczą, choć koszmar pozostanie. Ciężko nam idzie bo i CIEPŁO TECH jako serwis milczy, a na nasze zarzuty odpowiadają, że pan kucharczyk uznał, że wszystko zainstalował dobrze i choć obieg zamknięty jest zabroniony w tym wypadku to oni takie instalacje wykonują, bo w innych krajach uni takie pozwolenie jest...ale postaram się zwrócić do nich przez inne instytucje.
W sobotę po kilku godzinach walki mężowi udało się zamontoważ kran w kabinie, bo nawet reduktory nie pomogły, a kafle położone - tak krzywo że - trzeba było kuć, i we dwóch silnych chłopów dokręcać...
Jutro napiszę więcej o sprawie, może ktoś coś podpowie więcej... 

pozdrawiam

----------


## BOHO

czy piec kupiliście od kucharczyka, czy bezpośrednio od ciepło tech-u ?

tłumaczenie że w innych krajach to czy tamto mogą sobie wsadzić w ......

----------


## heroczki

piec i wszystko co zostało zamontowane w ramach umowy kupił kucharczyk, który jest polecanym instalatorem na stronie ciepło-tech-u.

----------


## BOHO

> piec i wszystko co zostało zamontowane w ramach umowy kupił kucharczyk, który jest polecanym instalatorem na stronie ciepło-tech-u.


no to możecie mieć pretensje jedynie do tego "fachofca"...

jeszcze raz polecam lekturę ustawy o szczególnych warunkach sprzedaży konsumenckiej, a szczególnie temat niezgodności towaru z umową....

----------


## ewuniamiii

:Roll:

----------


## heroczki

mój mąż też bardzo dużo robi sam i bardzo to lubi - podłogi i poddasze i łazienki i elektryka, ale tu trochę się obawialiśmy, więc zdecydowaliśmy, że to zrobi firma, a poza tym czas nas ograniczał...
Pech chciał, że pomimo tego, że to znajomy naszych przyjaciół, że jest polecany jako instalator na stronie w firmie z której jest kocioł, to dla niego nic nie znaczyło i robił co chciał, bo za szybko dostał od nas pieniądze.
Teraz bez opamiętania życzy sobie dodatkowo całkiem sporych pieniędzy i wzywa nas do sądu....
Dzięki za dobre słowo, dobrze że przyszła taka piękna wiosna więc mamy dzięki temu więcej siły aby stawić czoło temu wykonawcy....
...ale teraz wiem i to z własnego doświadczenia jak to jest jak się odechciewa żyć, pracować i starać się bo wystarczy że na Twojej drodze stanie taki ktoś i zabierze całą radość życia.
Na całe szczęście jakoś pozbierałam się i wierzę, że wyrządzone zło wraca do człowieka ze zdwojoną siłą, więc nawet jak myślę teraz o nim to nie życzę mu niczego złego - on i bez tego jest nieszczęśliwy, szkoda tylko, że takie praktyki przekazuje swojemu synowi z którym prowadzi ten "interes".

pozdrawiam    :Wink2:  
Joanna Herok[/i]

----------


## heroczki

fajnie że trochę wolnego, a więc prace w ogrodzie, cisza, spokój i wieczorne ognisko z przyjaciółmi, pozwolą nam może choć trochę zapomnieć o złym świecie i ludziach którzy czerpią satysfakcję z czynienia zła....

życzę wszystkim dużo słońca i dobrego wypoczynku
Aśka

----------


## kucand

już wkrótce pokażę Pańtswu listę swoich dłużników
pod xadresem
www.aksaniusz.wroclaw.pl
Lista ta będzia sukcesywnie korygowana
*Andrzej Kucharczyk*

----------


## BOHO

> już wkrótce pokażę Pańtswu listę swoich dłużników
> pod xadresem
> www.aksaniusz.wroclaw.pl
> Lista ta będzia sukcesywnie korygowana
> *Andrzej Kucharczyk*


człowieku - zajmij się robotą, zamiast pisaniny na forum !

----------


## heroczki

panie andrzeju,
my dalej czekamy na odpowiedź na nasze pisma, a zwłaszcza to dotyczące przekazania naszych danych firmie, której jak nas poinformowali , sam pan nieźle zalega - zgodnie z ustawą o ochronie danych osobowych miał pan na to 30dni.
a co do listy dłużników, to pana lista więc na własną odpowiedzialność może pan robić z nią co chce - Polska to podobno wolny kraj...

pozdrawiam
Joanna Herok

----------


## BOHO

a jak sprawy stoją ?

----------


## heroczki

szkoda pisać,
pan "wykonawca" nie ma odbioru prac, my nie mamy dokumentów, zabrał nam gwarancje, których nam nigdy nie dał, ale za to przeszliśmy przez parę instytucji takich jak Prokuratura ( my podejrzani), Kaczmarski ( my dłużnicy) teraz lista, ale cóż... 
NIE JESTEŚMY DŁUŻNIKAMI gdyż wykonawca nie przystąpił do doprowadzenia zleconych prac do stanu zgodnego z projektem, który otrzymał ...

----------


## BOHO

a sami założyliście sprawę ?
jeszcze raz przypominam, że zgłoszenie niezaistniałego przestępstwa na Policję jest karalne....

----------


## heroczki

nie, sprawy nie zakładaliśmy
- byliśmy wzywani do Prokuratury - bo wykonawca na nas doniósł
- parę "miłych" rozmów i spotkań w Kaczmarski Inkasso - bo wykonawca chciał coś więcej - kasę i wpis do KRD
- kilka pism od i do Racy pana wykonawcy - bo on nie chce się rozliczyć ale chce pieniądze, pieniądze i pieniądze
- otrzymaliśmy wiele faktur znacznie wybiegających poza wartość umowy - tak tylko 50% więcej za fatygę chyba...
ale porady od ludzi z muratora i kontakt z innymi ,którzy mieli kontakt z tym wykonawcą pomógł jakoś przetrwać ...
teraz na fali będzie czarna lista itd...

pozdrawiam

----------


## goskai

Po wielu probach kontaktu, próśb, obietnic, itd. umieszczam p. Janusza Bieleckiego na czarnej liście.. Pan Bielecki zajmuje się tynkowaniem głównie wew., czasem i na zewnątrz, pracuje dla megi1000. Po pierwsze nieterminowany, spóźnił się z obiecywanym terminem ok. 2 tygodni, tynkujac u mnie prowadzil jeszcze inne budowy przez co wszystko sie ciągnęlo, do tego wiele miejsc czeka na poprawkę na którą nie przyjeżdza, sprawa ciągnie się od kwietnia.. telefonów już nie odbiera, proby kontaktu również przez mege1000 nie przynoszą rezultatów... a mega1000 chyba ma to trochę w powazaniu..

----------


## boru

jakby ktos szukal wykonawce ogrodzen to chcialem przestrzec przed uslugami p. Berezański ego z Kamienca Wroclawskiego
Wprawdzie nie zdecydowalem sie na jego uslugi ale sposob kontaktu i kultura osobista odbiegaja znacznie od przyjetych norm.
Do tego jeszcze bardzo wysokie ceny (chociaz na poczatku wydaje sie ok)
z pozdrowieniami z Wojnowic

----------


## Moniaq

Szkoda, że nie znalazłam tego tematu wcześniej  :Evil:   Zaoszczędziłabym sobie mnóstwo nerwów i 3m-cy opóźnienia w budowie. Miałam to nieszczęście, że podpisałam umowę z Filipem Borysem.

----------


## Moniaq

Szkoda, że nie znalazłam tego tematu wcześniej  :Evil:   Zaoszczędziłabym sobie mnóstwo nerwów i 3m-cy opóźnienia w budowie. Miałam to nieszczęście, że podpisałam umowę z Filipem Borysem.

----------


## Moniaq

No to widzę, że p. Przybyłkiewicza - okna z Ratowic przeraża montaż okien w domkach. U nas wycena początkowa była 13.000, a wycena końcowa 21000 przy czym nic kompletnie nie było zmieniane. Pan woli przestraszyć ceną niż samemu zrezygnować.

----------


## SUSPENSER

> No to widzę, że p. Przybyłkiewicza - okna z Ratowic przeraża montaż okien w domkach. U nas wycena początkowa była 13.000, a wycena końcowa 21000 przy czym nic kompletnie nie było zmieniane. Pan woli przestraszyć ceną niż samemu zrezygnować.


Faktycznie bardzo źle to wyszło, ale gwoli ścisłości:




> Oj podpadł mi Pan Przybyłkiewcz- Okna wstępna wycena wyszła 13000 w czwartek przyjechał na budowę pomierzyć no i chcieliśmy podpisać umowę, a on stwierdził, że musi jeszcze raz przeliczyć...no i dzisiaj wyszło mu 19500    doszło jedynie okno 60x60białe i 2 silniczki do rolet( podobno jeden kosztuje 300zł tak mówił w czwartek) TEMU PANU JUŻ PODZIĘKUJEMY


Hehe zostałem adwokatem diabła   :Lol:  

U mnie było (i jest, bo niedawno miałem regulacje okien) wszystko ok, więc określiłbym Przybyłkiewicza jako przypadek wielce niepewny, bo dla jednych jest ok, a u innych totalnie przegina.

W kazdym razie polecał już go nie będę   :Evil:

----------


## Moniaq

> Napisał Moniaq
> 
> No to widzę, że p. Przybyłkiewicza - okna z Ratowic przeraża montaż okien w domkach. U nas wycena początkowa była 13.000, a wycena końcowa 21000 przy czym nic kompletnie nie było zmieniane. Pan woli przestraszyć ceną niż samemu zrezygnować.
> 
> 
> Faktycznie bardzo źle to wyszło, ale gwoli ścisłości:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gwoli ścisłości to jak na drugi dzień do niego zadzwoniłam to okazało sie że silniczki nie były doliczone do ceny i wyszło 21000zł więc to chyba żadna różnica.  Ja nie piszę, że jest złym fachowcem tylko jest niesłowny. Przez te swoje wyceny przeciągnął nas o 2tyg. A wystarczyło powiedzieć, że się nie podejmę zlecenia.

----------


## SUSPENSER

Dzięki za odpisanie - teraz już wszystko wiemy, w ogóle nie wiem na jakiej podstawie wcześniej wyceniał bez wizyty na budowie   :Confused:  

U Joli z Melisy też się nie podjął, bo ma przeszkloną jedną ścianę domu - jak go spytałem to powiedział, że nie chce odpowiadać za tak duże konstrukcje, i więcej zarobi robiąc w tym czasie standardy do 2 domów.

----------


## Moniaq

Wyceniał na podstawie przesłanej przeze mnie rozmiarówki okien. Ja nie zapraszałam każdej firmy na wycenę okien na budowę. Szkoda było mojego i ich czasu. Wysyłałam mailem rozmiarówkę okien, kolorystykę itp. Chociaż powiem szczerze, że on wydawał się najlepszym fachowcem ponieważ po podanej przeze mnie rozmiarówce zadzownił i dopytywał, o szczegóły. Według mnie rolety go przerosły.

----------


## lukasz_DSW

Drodzy forumowicze, chiałbym was ostrzec przed firma INSBUD ANDRZEJ STEC z Tych tam maja siedzibę a pracują w woj. dolnośląskim.

Firma a raczej jej włascicel Andrzej STec sprawiaja na poczatku calkiem miłe wrażenie (dokładni, profesjonalni, przygotowany kosztorys itp)

Po kilku rozmowach z róznymi wykonawcami ostatecznie INSBUD zaproponował najlepsza cene za wykonczenie całościowe mojego domu.
w 3 miesiące miało być po sprawie ( tak nnapisali w umowie)

i faktycznie po pierwszym tygodniu byłem mile zaskoczony tempem prac niemalze błyskawicznie .

No ale radosc nie trwala długo... złapali nastepna budowe i tyle ich widziałem, nie rozliczyli sie do konca z materiału kara zerwanie umowy tez ich jajkos nie przeraza bo jej nie płacą , jestem na etapie skladania pozwu do sądu oraz sprzedaży długo tego pana firmie windykacyjnej.

Takze reasumując zdecydowanie odradzam i przestrzegam.

NIesloidny, oszust, złodziej (wniosek w prokuraturze o przywłaszczenie mienia) 
Wiem z innych źródeł ze na kolejnej budowie pracował 2 tyg a poprawiał miesiąc zereszta przykładów jego partactwa moge mnożyć....

----------


## heroczki

Witam,
bardzo dawno nie zaglądałam na forum, ale nie znaczy to że nasze problemy się zakończyły.
Dzięki temu panu nasze codzienne życie to :
telefony od firmy której to pan k zapomniał zapłacić - więc żądają zapłaty od nas - w jego firmie nie ma ochrony danych i na pisma też się nie odpowiada, nawet jego radca przestała pisać
wizyty z firmie windykacyjnej - już zakończone uf..
wizyty u komornika - tu zajęcie wierzytelności bo inna firma której pan k zapomniał zapłacic chce kasę bo jej się należy - wyrok
teraz sąd - sprawa przeciwko panu k za wykonanie niezgodnie z projektem, 
a teraz kolejny problem - otrzymalismy nakaz zapłaty w post. upominawczym i to na taką kwotę, że muszę przyznać, że patrząc na to co udało się uczynić firmie to właśnie o tę kwotę zapłaciliśmy za dużo...
ale cóż pozdrawiam pana andrzeja dzięki któremu mamy cele o których nigdy nawet nie marzyliśmy...

----------


## ledum

Przestrzegam przed firmą *NIKO-BUD ROBERT PASTUSZKA z* Wieliczki. Pan potrafił zrobić dobre pierwsze wrażenie. Po jego pracy moja łazienka i kuchnia są znowu do remontu. Płytki położone są krzywo, niestarannie, w wielu miejscach pokruszone. Fugi nierówne, popękały po kilku dniach. Wiele niedoróbek i zniszczeń (poniszczony parkiet, drzwi, parawan nawannowy itd). Pan co prawda umówił się ze mną na konkretny termin w celu poprawek, ale nie pokazał się i od kilku tygodni nie odbiera telefonu. Dużo problemów po drodze, o których nie chcę już pamiętać. Dysponuję zdjęciami pracy p.  Roberta na potwierdzenie swoich słów. [/b]

----------


## ania klepka

> Przestrzegam wszystkiech przed firmą Pana Dariusza Frasa budującego w okolicach Oleśnicy! Pan DARIUSZ FRAS jest najbardziej nierzetelnym, niesłownym i złośliwym człowiekiem jakiego miałem okazję niestety spotkać. 
> 
> Na początku wszystko wyglądało ok. Sprawna wycena, spotkania w terminie, wszystko ok. Gdy rzyszło do chęci podpisania umowy i braku zgody co do podstawowych paragrafów (chciałem jakiejś gwarancji wykonania robót oraz rozpisania etapów, robót itp na terminy i kwoty) - pokłóciliśmy się, bo gwarancji Fras nie da. Następna rozmowa przez telefon z prośbą o rozmowę, była niezwykle miła (już wtedy powinienem się zastanowić). Umówiliśmy sie, ale niestety panu Frasowi zepsuł się samochód... drugie spotkanie odwołane, padający notorycznie telefon (ale jak dzwoniłem z innych numerów działał znakomicie), a ostatnie uniemożliwiły straszne korki... Gdyby nie to, że na każda rozmowę musiałem jechać po 45 km w jedną stronę dałbym sobie spokój z tym negatywem.
> 
> Co za człowiek! Zamiast powiedzieć, że nie chce ze mną rozmawiać, bo nie da gwarancji, to stwierdził, że się zemści!!!
> 
> Powinienem złozyć jakąś ofiarę, że wyszło teraz jaki to człowiek , a nie w czasie budowy.



Nam  Dariusz Fras stawia domek już od sierpnia. Robią dokładnie ale długo. Niedotrzymują terminów, mówią , że będą za półtorej tygodnia a przychodzą po trzech.

----------


## blueberry

Przestrzegam przed firmą *remontowo-budowlaną Dariusza H. z Jelcza-Laskowic* *oraz* jego (współ)pracownikiem *Tadeuszem L. z Bystrzycy Oł.* Panowie czarują pięknymi opowieściami o swoich doświadczeniach, uważają się za najlepszą ekipę na rynku, ale niestety w praktyce wszystko wychodzi na jaw. Po dwóch miesiącach przygotowywania mieszkania do malowania i położenia kafli zostałam zmuszona do szukania innej ekipy, bo panowie skasowali ponad połowę ustalonej ceny i zmyli się na inną robotę. Jeśli już na nich traficie z tzw. "polecenia", spisujcie umowę i nie dawajcie zaliczek. A najlepiej omijajcie ich z daleka.
Ps. Złota rada: "panowie nie lubią jak klient mówi co chce". W przypadku złamania ich zasady zostawią Was na lodzie.

----------


## heroczki

pan andrzej napisał w październiku 2008
....a tak na marginesie to chcę ci "misiu" powiedzieć ,że wspomniana przez ciebie firma przegrała proces i komornik ściągnąl zaległości. 
jest to już drugi klient ,który przegrał,mam nadzieję ,że już nie będę musiał 
chodzić do sądu. 


No cóż, pismo które dostaliśmy od komornika w pana sprawie wskazuje że to pan przegrał z PERFEKTĄ i dość słono musiał im zapłacić.

pozdrawiam

----------


## damianekK

A ja przestrzegam przed firmą posadzkarską JAR-BUD z Jelcz Laskowic.
Wykonane przez nich  wylewki są bardzo słabiutkie.

----------


## Laksandr

Ostrożnie z Firmą "ARTEX" s.c. 
Montaż żaluzi przez pracownika tej firmy - calkowita amatorszczyzna. 
Juz podczas montażu okazalo sie, że pomylone zostaly strony prawa-lewa do poszczególnych okien. Musiałem doradzić jak z tego wyjsc, ponieważ już probował dokonać zmian bez zapewnienia luznego opadania płótna. 
Po krótkim czasie płótno w kuchni zaczeło sie strzepic na obrzezach. 
Telefonicznie kilka razy zglaszalismy ten problem, az wrescie doczekalismy sie pracownikow do sprawdzenia usterki. 
Po obejrzeniu i wybrudzeniu w trakcie organoleptycznego sprawdzenia (macania) na wszystkie sposoby stwierdzili, że owszem, to trzeba wymienić. 
I opuscili mieszkanie z obiecanką szybkiego powrotu i wymiany. 
Wiecej nie widzialem przedstawicieli tej firmy. 
Telefonicznie owszem, obiecali, natomiast po ktoryms telefonie oznajmili, że dostawca płótna juz nie istnieje, a wiec oni też nie bedą realizować reklamacje. 
Dodac warto, że opadanie zaluzi podczas zamykania w niektórych oknach nadal odbywa sie z pomocą reki (ciagniecie), co jest chyba wynikiem blednego przelozenia płótna w pomylonych stronach pod moją nieobecność. 
Nadal mamy te przybrudzone zaluzie (domyć sie nie da) oraz zacinające sie podczas zamykania. 
Jak na dosyć wysokie ceny - jakość jest nijaka. 
Przestrzegam.

----------


## calderon

Przestrzegam przez *Edward Kania Usługi Budowlane Wrocław Pereca* jest nieuczciwy, co on umie? partaczyć!!
sprawa w sądzie w toku więc zdala od niego chyba, że ktoś chce mieć problemy, gadać to on umie, i ściemniać, nie wywiązuje się z żadnej umowy i idzie do kolejnej roboty

----------


## calderon

> Przestrzegam przez *Edward Kania Usługi Budowlane Wrocław Pereca* jest nieuczciwy, co on umie? partaczyć!!
> sprawa w sądzie w toku więc zdala od niego chyba, że ktoś chce mieć problemy, gadać to on umie, i ściemniać, nie wywiązuje się z żadnej umowy i idzie do kolejnej roboty

----------


## heroczki

Witam po długiej przerwie,
nasze problemy niestety nie zniknęły, ale niepokoi mnie ilośc telefonów od osób na których drodze pojawili się wykonawcy z firmy Kumag na czele z jej właścicielem.
Proszę Was nie musicie przecież podawać swoich wszystkich danych, ale ilość wpisów może spowodowałaby, że takich jak my byłoby mniej.
Przecież razem jest raźniej i prościej - nawet egzekwować swoje prawa które są w umowie, bo jak wszyscy wiedzą, o to też trzeba ostro walczyć.
Proszę raz jeszcze - napiszcie chociaż parę słów.

pozdrawiam z zimnego domu w którym posiadanie ciepłej wody jest wielkim wyczynem
Joanna Herok

----------


## trafila kosa na kamien

Strzezcie sie firmy KUMAG z Wroclawia, to oszusci, klamcy, naciagacze. Pan Kucharczyk Andrzej i Kucharczyk Radoslawnie powinni wykonywac zawodu !!!

----------


## SUSPENSER

Opisz swoją historię, bo z dwoma postami w jednym stylu nie masz wielkiej wiarygodności.

----------


## meri

krótka ta lista  :Confused:

----------


## heroczki

Witam,
ja też wiem, że Ci Panowie nie powinni zajmować się tym co oferują.
Po bardzo długiej już znajomości z firmą i jej światowymi standardami wiem, że ciepła woda w domu i działające ogrzewanie to skarb - bo nam nie udało się tego osiągnąć.
Szkoda, że nie odezwali się wszyscy którzy do mnie dzwonili i opowiadali swoje "przeżycia " z firmą KUMAG.
Proponuję jako namiastkę ich umiejętności poczytać
http://forum.muratordom.pl/kumag-z-a...ighlight=kumag

pozdrawiam i nie życzę nikomu kontaktu z firmą KUMAG - no chyba że ktoś lubi ekstremalne przeżycia.

----------


## zuch

Naprawde myślałam, że nie będe musiała tego pisac, a było tak miło.... na początku, zanim zapłaciłam całośc kasy I NIGDY TEGO WIĘCEJ NIE ZROBIĘ PRZED CAŁKOWITYM ZAKOŃCZENIEM PRAC.

Frima Stec Schody z Bystrzycy Oławskiej zostaal mi polecona na tym forum, potrzebowałm parapetów, schodow (obicie betonowych) oraz obicia belek dachowych, które są widoczne. Kontakt z p. Wojciechem bardzo miły, nieco trudny ale zawsze oddzwaniał. Potem pojawiły sie dziwne sygnały - zrobił jeden parapet mniej, bo zapomiał o jednym pomieszczeniu - mamy jeden parapet w innym odcieniu, no ale to przeciez nic. Tralki od schodów zrobił inne niż zamówilismy i najpierw mówił, że takie miały być ale jak się nie daliśmy to chciał obniżyć cenę i dać takie jakiem miał, nie zgodzilismy się. Terminy oczywiście nieco bardzo przedłużone. W tzw. międzyczasie moi rodzice potrzebowali przebudowy swoich schodow - drewno na metalowej konstrukcji. Najpierw sie brdzo długo umawiał, ze jutro, ze w sobotę ale oczywiśćie nie pojawiał się i nie dzwonił. W końcu przyszedł, obejrzał, powiedział że zrobi, żaden problem, zadzwoni i się umówi. Oczywiście tego nie zrobił a przyciśnięty do muru przez ojca w koću powiedział, że nie ma czasu i mu sie nie opłaca. Po dobrych kilku miesiącach zwodzenia.
Kiedy potrzebował kolejnych wpłat, a NIGDY nie opóźnialiśmy zapłaty ani nic z tych rzeczy, przyejżdżał w soboty, niedziele, przejazdem przez Wrocław wpadał do firmy męża i tam się z nim spotykał i kase odbierał.
W końcu skończył nasze schody, sierpień 2008, powiedzmy, że ok, małe zastrzeżenia ale naprawde duperele. ZAbrakło mu kołeczków wykańczających śruby - oczywiście dostarczy, dowiezie, podrzuci....
I słuch po nim zaginął. W międzyczasie okazało się,z e zamontowane bramki na górze i dole (antydzieckowe) są za ciężkie w stosunku do zawiasów, na których zostały powieszone i sie luzują, opadają, itp. Zaczęliśmy podejmowac próby kontaktu - albo nie odbierał i nie oddzwaniał albo odbierał i obiecywał cuda niewidy i oczywiście nic za tym nie szło. W końcu z obcego mu telefonu w lutym tego roku sie dodzwoniłam. I usłyszałam, że: był na urlopie, że o co mi chodzi, ze szanuje mojego męża bardzo (mnie jak rozumiem nie), ze nie przyjedzie i nie poprawi bramek, bo on daje roczną gwarncję a rok dawno minął, że nie próbowałam sie z nim skontaktowac prze te półtora roku, ze nic nie obiecywał, że ma daleko, że robi w Oławie i Opolu, że ma do mnie 3 godziny, zę nie będziemy tak rozmawiac (jak zaproponowałam, zę mu pokaże billingi gdzie są wykazane połaczenia i próby połączeń z nim w czasie rzekomej gwarancji) blablabla a kołeczki przyśle pocztą. OK, obiecałam mu, że jezeli do końca lutego ich nie dostanę, opisze cała sprawe w sieci. 

Na co usłyszałam, że mogę sobie pisać a on i tak ma kupe roboty i w ogóle takich klientów jak ja to on ma killku i co z tego?

I to mnie przekonało, że opisac należy - jest nieterminowy, nie szanuje czasu klienta, kotakt utrudniony po zapłaceniu całości - szkoda czasu i nerwów, można za takie same pieniądze trafić lepiej. Kołeczki to naprawde pierdoła, raczej chodzi mi o traktowanie klienta.


uzupełnienie: 25.06.2010, niecałe dwa lata od wprowadzenia się, właśnie dzisiaj wypadły z bramki zawiasy i bramka SAMA pod własnym ciężarem spadła na podłogę, całe szczęście, że akutrat nie było w pobliżu moich dzieci ani, ze nie spadła nikomu na głowę ze schodów

----------


## SUSPENSER

> Na co usłyszałam, że mogę sobie pisać a on i tak ma kupe roboty i w ogóle takich klientów jak ja to on ma killku i co z tego?


Wygląda na to, że niektórym od przybytku się w d... przewraca - facet głupio gada, bo jak pójdzie fama, że jest niesolidny i olewa klientów to już "kupy roboty" miał nie będzie   :Evil:

----------


## zuch

i o to mi właśnie chodzi, może to czegoś kogoś nauczy...

----------


## heroczki

Witam,

FIRMA KUMAG - zlikwidowana - informacja z Ewidencji Działalności Gospodarczej
a w zapisach KRD też można wiele wyczytać

pozdrawiam

----------


## BOHO

ale sprawy jak rozumiem się toczą ? i nie odpuścicie ?

co powie pan Andrzej ? dlaczego zawiesiliście byznes na kołku ?

----------


## Trociu

Pewnie feniks wstanie pod inną nazwą...

----------


## BOHO

wystarczy zapamiętać tego "profesjonalistę"......

----------


## heroczki

tak, my walczymy z nim dalej, a on walczy z nami.
ale to już taki styl z angielskiej - same kłamstwa i to pod przysięgą w sądzie - mam nadzieję, że i te oszustwa jakoś uda się nam wyjaśnić i oprócz długów, będzie jeszcze składanie fałszywych zeznań.
Nie wiem na ile starczy nam sił, ale jest już tyle osób którym ostro dokuczył, że może razem będzie nam łatwiej...

----------


## mangan

myślę że we Wrocławiu również trzeba zacząć wątek "nieuczciwy fachowiec", a może i dojdą posty o tych, co są polecani.
Co do nieuczciwych i trzymać się należy z dala- to p. Gil  z Wrocławia, reklamuje się że robi wszystko, owszem robi, ale byle jak, ceny za to ma kosmicznie wysokie, nie kończy pracy, bierze pieniądzę np. ostatnią ratę i tyle go widzieli, przy pierwszym kontakcie wydaje się ok, ale to tylko pozory. Opóźnienia ma znaczne, kłamie, manipuluje, nie robi  poprawek, mnie oszukał na znaczną kwotę pieniędzy no i wykończenia mieszkania nie zrobił.nie zostawie tak tego bo wziął kasę za pracę których nie wykonał ale chcę przestrzec innych przed p. Gilem!!!!!!!!

----------


## madziaaaa9125

> Ostrzegam przed Kamilem Szczepańczykiem z Myszkowa który został nam "serdecznie i od serca" polecony. 
> Przyjechał w 3-osobowej ekipie- mieli zapewniony nocleg...
> Za dużo opisywania czego dokonali, powiem krótko- po 4 tygodniach *bez słowa* się wynieśli *pozostawiając klucze od mieszkania w skrzynce na listy*, zostawili swoje ubrania, narzędzia , zniszczone materiały, bałagan, puszki po piwie, pety, resztki psującego się jedzenia, multum śmieci ( wyniesliśmy z 10 dużych worów pełnych śmieci) na dodatek skromne wyposażenie mieszkania (łóżko, które było zabezpieczone na czas remontu, ono nie zostało zachlapane, ono zostało złamane na pół+czajnik+radio+materace do spania) zostało zniszczone, pękające płytki pod nogami, odpadające narożniki, "ruchoma" ściana g-k postawiona na nierównym podłożu(po rozkręceniu jej pod profilem było grzązkie podłoże z resztak gruzu , śmieci i nawet papierosów), wisząca miska wc "opierająca" się na podłodze (po zamontowaniu systemu Geberit "fachowcy" rozlali wylewkę  ) *ktoś chce szczegóły, zobaczyć fotografie, może film po dokonaniach tej ekipy*- chętnie pokażemy
> Wzięli zaliczkę (za pokwitowaniem) a robota warta mniej niż połowa tej zaliczki... teraz wychodzi ile trzeba dokonać poprawek ich robót  *partacze*, nic więcej. Ten pseudofachowiec wychwalał się jakie to potrafi ozdoby z płyt g-k zrobić , a ściany nie umiał nawet postawić, gdyby nam go nie polecono to na pewno byśmy go do domu nie wpuścili (Polak mądry po szkodzie)...  
> Sory za ew błędy, krew człowieka zalewa gdy się o tym wszystkim pomyśli...
> 
> Wiem jedno: żadnych zaliczek, żadnych stwierdzeń "dogadamy się", "to się poprawi", "to nie skończone" a właśnie mi się przypomniało, jak niedawno *Kamil nam napisał w sms że ta ściana g-k była krzywa bo... "właściwie to ona była nieskończona"... * 
> 
> Pozdro


postanowiłam odpisać bo szlak mnie trafia,kiedy to czytam.mimo ze bylo juz to dawno,i poszło w zapomnienie,ja jednak poswiece chwile i odpisze na ten post.Pewnie i tak autor,a raczej autorzy,nie zobaczą mojej odpowiedzi,ale trudno, nie na tym mi zalezy...ale na tym, by napisać prawde!!!! Jestem teraz obecnie żoną Kamila Szczepańczyka,ale nie chce go tutaj bronić,czy coś bo autor tekstuu też jest moją rodziną, i nie o to tutaj chodzi.Więc po koleji: "Przyjechał w 3-osobowej ekipie- mieli zapewniony nocleg..." przyjechalw3osobowej ekipie,bo Zleceniodawca(tak nazwijmy tutaj autora postu) umawiając się z nim przez telefon powiedział mu że robota jaka ma wykonać jest na 3 tygodnie max!bosą tam TYLKO sprawy wykońćzeniowe(połozenie plytek itp) nic pozatym! ii przepraszam bardzo,jaki nocleg? Byłam tam i widzialam wjakich warunkach mieli przebywać chłopcy! w mieskzaniu do generalnego remontu!wszystko w gipsie! gołe mury! a łązienka to puste  pomieszczenie bezpodlogi,z dziura namiejscu gdziepowinien znajdowac sie sedes!nie bylo nawet sie gdzie umyc.chlopcy chodzili na basen zeby sie umyci wydwali niepotrzebnie pieniadze,moze tosmieszne ale tak bylo!co mieli zrobic?...dalej...: zaliczka zaliczką, szkoda tylko ze za swoje pieniadze wynajmowali sprzety ktore mialy nie bycpotrzebne do "kladzenia plytek" malo tegoco troche wymyslaliscie nowe projekty jak ma wygladac mieszkanie bo chcialam jeszcze zaznaczyc ,ze chlopcy mieli je wykonczyc odpoczatku dokonca! DLUGO MOGLABYM  WYPISYWAC ! Moze i Kamil Szczepańćzyk zrobił bład,ale  zleceniiodawcy napewno nie byli bez winy! i doskonale o tym wiedzą!!!!!!!!!!!!!i nie pisz tutaj ze Kamil sie przechwal ze umie takie rzeczy, bo umie!jestem swiadkiem! z reka na sercu mowie ze np podswietlany sufit u tesiow ktory zrobil SAM wzglada  rewelacyjnie!i tez moge napisac ze jak chhce ktos zdjecia to przesle!a co?!
A nie chce juz tu wiecej pisac,bo szkoda slow...Drogi zleceniodawco... trzeba bylo od razu powiedziec przez telefon co tam jest do roboty... a nie ":glupa grac" 
aha..moze i chlopcy zostawili syf, le na pewno nie taki jak tu  wypisujesz.Lecz wcale sie im nie dziwie,tez bym rzucila to wszystko w ch>olere na ich miejscu.gwarantuje,ze kazdy by tak zrobil.
ale tak to jest kiedy sie straci pieniadze na remont a raczej wykonczenie mieszkania,i nie ma na kogo winy zwalic...zawsze sie ktos znajdzie.ale na szczescie wszystko sie wyjasnilo,i prawda wyszla na jaw.

i my tez mamy swoja na uczke na przyszlosc.Pozdrawiam.
Magdalena Szczepanczyk

----------


## MauraMaria

Potwierdzam , EDWARD KANIA to wyjątkowo nierzetelny wykonawca, pozornie mrukliwy i flegmatyczny wykazuje zaskakująca szybkość w porzucaniu placu budowy rozgrzebanego w połowie i przenoszeniu się do nowego inwestora. Jego strategia to wyłączanie telefonu i nieodpowiadanie na maile, stąd nie ma mowy o polubownym załatwieniu sprawy. Niestety kończy się to sądem, nerwami i stratami. STANOWCZO ODRADZAM!

----------


## rafaeloo

To człowiek niekompetentny ,a przy tym oszust. Zatrudnia ludzi mówiąc ,że prowadzi firmę, a tak naprawdę nie ma żadnej firmy....Pracownikom płaci przez pierwsze 2 tygodnie śmieszne zaliczki,a następnie przestaje płacić wcale ! Sam padłem ofiarą tego "biznesmena i fachowca" firmy dekarsko- ogólnobudowlanej. Oczywiście-" zna się na wszystkim co do budowlanki i jest w stanie wykonąć wszystkie prace budowlane," jednak prawda jest taka, że bardzo mało potrafi,a jedynie co jemu wychodzi, to mydlenie oczu ludziom ! Przyjmuje ludzi do pracy takich , których następnie wyrzuca z uwagi na ich niekompetencje,a co służy tylko jako pretekst aby wyrzucić bez zapłacenia za pracę. Za mojej kadencji , było trzech pracowników co robili dobra robotę i znali się na tym co robią i wiedzą dlaczego i po co robią, tak jak robią.- To był człowiek , który robił podbitkę, dekarz i jeszcze jeden. Uciekli z tej firmy z braku wypłat i organizacji pracy. PRZESTRZEGAM ! ! !  Posiada długi za niewypłacone należności pracownikom, żaden bank nie użyczy jemu kredytu z braku wiarygodności,z tego co mówił to i Urząd Skarbowy też go ściga za jakieś płatności. NIE DOKOŃCZYŁ ŻADNEGO DACHU ANI TEŻ INNEJ BUDOWY ! ! !  TO NAJWIĘKSZY  Z  " PAPROKÓW  BUDOWLANYCH  JAKICH  POZNAŁEM  PRZEZ  PARĘ  LAT  PRACY  NA  BUDOWACH ! ! ! :jaw drop:

----------


## tournesol

temat niestety nie tylko z regionu dolnoslaskiego......................ja wciaz sie zastanawiam jak po wybudowaniu domu i po przejsciach z róznymi  "miszczami" dalismy sie wrobic kolejnym..............jednak doswiadczenia niczego nas nie ucza................jesli moi stolarze jeden od schodów drugi od drzwi wewnetrznych nie racza sie pojawic w tym tyg to przysiegam dołacza do Waszej czarne list w kujawsko pomorskim.....a ja przestrzege Was przed tym jak w momencie euforii zapomina sie ze to jeszcxze nie wszystko co mieli do zrobienia i płaci sie cała sume za wykonanie usługi......ale coz nasz bład do usłyszenia ....a moze nie?????? moze serce moich "fachowcufffffffffffffffffffffffff  :ohmy: )" zmieknie ??????????????

----------


## wojtekss

Arnold stal nierdzewna kłodzko kowalczyk schody bardzo nie polecam

----------


## tournesol

*http://www.drzwi-schody.net/* (białe błota) serdecznie nie polecam jesli chcecie miec na czas zrobiona robote......................nie odbierane telefony,  nieterminowosc,  brak reakcji na zgłaszane usterki w ramach gwaracji,

----------


## panfotograf

*Mera schody (www.mera.pl ) - czyli jak naciągamy klienta na 7 tys.*
Po wieeelu tygodniach rozmów z kilkoma firmami robiącymi schody wreszcie zapadła decyzja. 
Schody na podstawie oględzin, konsltacji, wstepnych pomiarów i  precyzyjnych wizualizacji przygotowanych przeze mnie zostały wycenione na 12.300 zł
Podpisałem umowę – zamówienie z firmą Mera Schody S.A. 25 maja i wpłaciłem zaliczkę 3.700 zł.
Po miesiącu dostaje e-maila że cena schodów zostaje podwyższona o 7 tys

Wiedzieli że zależy mi na czasie. Dwa tygodnie dopraszałem się o zwrot zaliczki. Myślicie że ktoś powiedział przepraszamy? Dzięki firmie Mera Schody wprowadzę się do domu 2-3 miesiące później, bo przecież nie wprowadzę się do domu bez schodów a inne firmy maja już zajęte terminy.

----------


## panfotograf

*Mera schody (www.mera.pl ) - czyli jak naciągamy klienta na 7 tys.*
Po wieeelu tygodniach rozmów z kilkoma firmami robiącymi schody wreszcie zapadła decyzja. 
Schody na podstawie oględzin, konsltacji, wstepnych pomiarów i  precyzyjnych wizualizacji przygotowanych przeze mnie zostały wycenione na 12.300 zł
Podpisałem umowę – zamówienie z firmą Mera Schody S.A. 25 maja i wpłaciłem zaliczkę 3.700 zł.
Po miesiącu dostaje e-maila że cena schodów zostaje podwyższona o 7 tys

Wiedzieli że zależy mi na czasie. Dwa tygodnie dopraszałem się o zwrot zaliczki. Myślicie że ktoś powiedział przepraszamy? Dzięki firmie Mera Schody wprowadzę się do domu 2-3 miesiące później, bo przecież nie wprowadzę się do domu bez schodów a inne firmy maja już zajęte terminy.

----------


## Lukasz Radwanice

Nie polecam ComfortPlus

    Nie polecam firmy comfort plus. Duzo obiecuja przy podpisywaniu umowy a pozniej nie dotrzymuja slowa. Kiedy przywiezli mi deski na budowe obiecano mi ze beda ukladane 31 maja, zaplacilem za deski (to byl moj blad odradzam placenie zaliczek tej niezetelnej firmie!) i pozniej termin wykonania byl kilka krotnie przesuwany na pozniej, ostatecznie wykonawca zaczol 11.06 prawie dwa tygodnie pozniej. Kiedy dzownilem sie dopytywac kiedy wreszcie zaczna robote wieloktornie mi obiecywano rozne terminy ktorych pozniej nie dotrzymywano, a niemily pan z comfortplusa zucal sluchawka.
    W umowie mam napisane kleje i olej firmy OSMO a podloga zostala polozona na kleju wakol i oleju jakiejs innej fimy. Nikt mnie nie pytal czy sie zgadzam na zmiane kleju i oleju na inny!

----------


## SUSPENSER

No pięknie - widzę, że do dekarzy dołączyli stolarze.

Piszcie o badziewiarzach i cwaniakach, bo warto - coraz więcej inwestorów wpisując w internet nazwy firm lub imiona i nazwiska potencjalnych wykonawców trafia na opinie i pomaga im to unikać błędów.

----------


## Dariusz Fras

> Nam  Dariusz Fras stawia domek już od sierpnia. Robią dokładnie ale długo. Niedotrzymują terminów, mówią , że będą za półtorej tygodnia a przychodzą po trzech.


Ten pan (Marcinq) był nierzetelnym inwestorem, nie dostosowywał się do wypłaty wynagrodzeń, nie zapłacił mi za dodatkowe prace, które zostały wykonane poza umową. Dlatego opuściłem jego budowę. Oprócz tego pana nie mam problemów z żadnym inwestorem.

----------


## ania klepka

> Ten pan (Marcinq) był nierzetelnym inwestorem, nie dostosowywał się do wypłaty wynagrodzeń, nie zapłacił mi za dodatkowe prace, które zostały wykonane poza umową. Dlatego opuściłem jego budowę. Oprócz tego pana nie mam problemów z żadnym inwestorem.


Pan Darek Fras zakończył u nas budowę domku, robił też tynki.
chociaż początkowo denerwował mnie, ż e obsuwał mu sie termin przyjazdu to jednak jesteśmy bardzo z niego zadowoleni. Budowa domku oraz tynki zrobione dobrze, posprzątane po sobie , polecam.
Dodatkowo to On ostrzegł nas, że dach nam się wali.

----------


## klijent

Rzeczywiście, feniks wstał z popiołów i zapewne śmieje się w twarz tym których wcześniej oszukał. Na stronie aksaniusz.terramail.pl reklamuje swoją nową firmę. Uważajcie na niego byli, obecni i przyszli klienci - ostrzega jeden z wykolegowanych, który już dawno utracił nadzieję na odzyskanie od nich swoich pieniędzy. 
A co do sprawy - osobo o nicku heroczki, czy możesz opisać jak się ona potoczyła/zakończyła ?

----------


## Hohon

Niestety potwierdzam, opinie wpisane na tym forum o 'firmie' Edward Kania (zarejestrowana we Wrocławiu, ul. Pereca). Facet niesolidny, powolny, niesłowny. Mimo pisemnej umowy nie wykonał pracy w umówionym terminie, więcej zepsuł niż zrobił.  A to pewnie, że kilka robót w jednym czasie i niestety nie ma dużego pojęcia o  budowlance. Nie przychodził do roboty. Nie odbierał telefonów. Podziękowałam za współpracę a ten mnie pozwał do sądu o 2 tys. Sic! Przestrzegam przed współpracą z tym człowiekiem.

----------


## alecx

Przestrzegam przed firmą* ANGEL-MET* z Głogowa,* Adam Stelmachowski.* 
Budowali mi dom od fundamentów po dach.
Zostawili mnie z rozgrzebanym dachem i bez sporej kasy, której nie wydali na materiał dla mnie.
Po drodze zostawili sporo bubli - krzywe wieńce, ściany, stropy,  itp.
Krótko mówiąc oszukali mnie na sporo kasy i uciekli z budowy - sprawa w sądzie.

----------


## toskus

Uwaga!!! Na firme mega1000!! *mega 1000* która sprzedaje materiały budowlane w oławie na. Ul. Norwida numeru nie pamietam! Zresztą jak przyjedziecie do tego biura to przy wejściu nastepuje takie zastanowienie czy zamawiać czy nie! W środku brudno, nie miły zapach! Myslałem iż zaoszczedze a tu tylko straty! Pan wojtek na poczatku taki miły a potem problemy! Wpłacilem pieniadze zadzwonił powiedział iż dostawa bedzie jutro, ja wolne w pracy a tu przez cały dzien nic dodzwonić sie do niego nie dawało rady! Po kilku dniach dzwonienia wkońcu sie udało. Towar dojechal robotnicy z budowy uciekli bo powiedzieli ze nie maja po co siedzieć! Firma strasznie oszukuje! Do tego jeszce cena sie puźniej zmieniła do transportu nastepnie tez dopłata jak tylko słysze nazwe mega 1000 to odrazu nikomu nie polecam! Trzeba uważać. DO TEKO ZAPOMIAL BYM IZ NA POZCATKU CZEKALEM AZ KTOŚ SIE LASKAWIE DO MNIE ODEZWIE PO WYPELNIENIU FORMULARZA NA ICH STRONIE WWW.MEGA1000.PL POJECHALEM DO NICH IZ BYLO NIE DALEKO CHCIALEM BO CENY MIELI ATRAKCYJNE A TU POTEM WSZYSTKO SIE ZMIENIŁO NIE POLECAM ZRESZTĄ JAK KOLEJNA JUŻ OSOBA NA TYM FORUM!!

----------


## toskus

> Po wielu probach kontaktu, próśb, obietnic, itd. umieszczam p. Janusza Bieleckiego na czarnej liście.. Pan Bielecki zajmuje się tynkowaniem głównie wew., czasem i na zewnątrz, pracuje dla megi1000. Po pierwsze nieterminowany, spóźnił się z obiecywanym terminem ok. 2 tygodni, tynkujac u mnie prowadzil jeszcze inne budowy przez co wszystko sie ciągnęlo, do tego wiele miejsc czeka na poprawkę na którą nie przyjeżdza, sprawa ciągnie się od kwietnia.. telefonów już nie odbiera, proby kontaktu również przez mege1000 nie przynoszą rezultatów... a mega1000 chyba ma to trochę w powazaniu..


JA RÓWNIEŻ ZOSTAŁEM OSZUKANY PRZEZ TA FIRME WWW.MEGA1000.PL taka ladna strona miło przez tel sie rozmawialo a potem nie odbieranie tel przez szefa tej firmy pana Wojtka robotnicy stoja a materiału nie ma przyjechal z opuźnieniem miesiecznym! potem nie mogłem sie doprosić o wykonastwo ocieplenia! materiał z ocieplenia przychal a wykonastwa nie bylo a mialo byc z! *mega 1000 oszuśći*

----------


## altair666

oszust  Legionowa ale może działać wszędzie http://www.uwagaoszust.yoyo.pl/

----------


## j

> Nie polecam ComfortPlus
> 
>     Nie polecam firmy comfort plus. Duzo obiecuja przy podpisywaniu umowy a pozniej nie dotrzymuja slowa. Kiedy przywiezli mi deski na budowe obiecano mi ze beda ukladane 31 maja, zaplacilem za deski (to byl moj blad odradzam placenie zaliczek tej niezetelnej firmie!) i pozniej termin wykonania byl kilka krotnie przesuwany na pozniej, ostatecznie wykonawca zaczol 11.06 prawie dwa tygodnie pozniej. Kiedy dzownilem sie dopytywac kiedy wreszcie zaczna robote wieloktornie mi obiecywano rozne terminy ktorych pozniej nie dotrzymywano, a niemily pan z comfortplusa zucal sluchawka.
>     W umowie mam napisane kleje i olej firmy OSMO a podloga zostala polozona na kleju wakol i oleju jakiejs innej fimy. Nikt mnie nie pytal czy sie zgadzam na zmiane kleju i oleju na inny!


Potwierdzam opinię o firmie COMFORTPLUS. Brak profesjonalizmu, ściemnianie klienta, uparcie twierdzili, że błędnie położona podłoga jest OK, przez co o miesiąc opóźniło się zakończenie prac. Zatrudniani przez nich wykonawcy to amatorzy. Podłogę poprawiali klika razy za każdym razem stosując półśrodki, w wyniku czego nowa podłoga była cyklinowana 3 razy...
Teraz nie mogę się doczekać na poprawę odklejonej klepki...

----------


## Fastg

Witamy wszystkich budujących z okolic Lubina. Chcielibyśmy przestrzec wszystkich przed podjęciem współpracy z Łukaszem Jagiełło z Lubina oferującym swoje usługi pod nazwą firmy LUK-SON lub DAW-BUD. Zostaliśmy oszukani przez niego na kwotę 20tyś. zł. Z naszych informacji wiemy, że nie jesteśmy jedynymi, których oszukał. Obecnie prokuratura w Lubinie prowadzi przynajmniej dwie sprawy przeciwko Łukaszowi J. Oferuje zakup materiałów budowlanych, budowę domu w stanie surowym, podpisuje umowy, wystawia faktury. Jednak nigdy nie miał i nie ma zarejestrowanej działalności godpodarczej. Mamy nadzieje, że nikt więcej nie da się nabrać na sztuczki tego faceta.

----------


## Natalia Stanko

warto tu opisywać swoje doświadczenia, firma po ukazaniu się mojego postu zwróciła mi pieniądze  :smile:

----------


## dorhir

> JA RÓWNIEŻ ZOSTAŁEM OSZUKANY PRZEZ TA FIRME WWW.MEGA1000.PL taka ladna strona miło przez tel sie rozmawialo a potem nie odbieranie tel przez szefa tej firmy pana Wojtka robotnicy stoja a materiału nie ma przyjechal z opuźnieniem miesiecznym! potem nie mogłem sie doprosić o wykonastwo ocieplenia! materiał z ocieplenia przychal a wykonastwa nie bylo a mialo byc z! *mega 1000 oszuśći*


Ja na szczęście w porę w porę się wycofałam, przed rozpoczęciem współpracy z Mega1000. Też nie polecam Nie dotrzymują terminów i nic siobie nie robią z cudzego czasu. Szczerze odradzam.

----------


## aries-michal

Przestrzegam przed firmą *ANGEL-MET z Głogowa, Adam Stelmachowski*. Złodziej i oszust. Sprawa  w sądzie. Proszę omijać ich z daleka.

----------


## aries-michal

Wszystkich których w jakikolwiek sposób oszukał *Adam Stelmachowski - ANGEL-MET z  Serby k/Głogowa*, proszę o kontakt. Doprowadzę do tego, że będzie siedział w pierdlu.

----------


## heroczki

> Rzeczywiście, feniks wstał z popiołów i zapewne śmieje się w twarz tym których wcześniej oszukał. Na stronie aksaniusz.terramail.pl reklamuje swoją nową firmę. Uważajcie na niego byli, obecni i przyszli klienci - ostrzega jeden z wykolegowanych, który już dawno utracił nadzieję na odzyskanie od nich swoich pieniędzy. 
> A co do sprawy - osobo o nicku heroczki, czy możesz opisać jak się ona potoczyła/zakończyła ?


20.12.2010
nasza sprawa zakończona, feniks nic nie ugrał, sąd w całości odrzucił jego żądanie zapłaty.
My daliśmy sobie spokój, chociaz jak widać warto by było powojować w prokuraturze o wydanie zakazu prowadzenia przez tego niedorajdę działalności.
Podsumowując - to żałosny oszust, i nie wiem jak to się dzieje że taki dupek & synek tyle czasu roluje bezkarnie ludzi.
Gdyby nakręcić to co działo się w sądzie to byłaby niezła komedia - tak łgał i kręcił, że nawet w uzasadnieniu do wyroku jest temu poświęcony spory wycinek.

----------


## ghostg

> Helo,
> 
> Ostrzegam potencjalnych inwestorów przed firmą budowlaną EastBud z Jeleniej Góry, będącą własnością pana Bartłomieja Szewczyka. 
> W czerwcu, po częściowym postawieniu murów ekipa się zwinęła, pomimo kilkunastokrotnego zapewniania o przyjeździe i podawania kolejnych terminów nic się nie działo. Na budowę zawitał kierownik budowy (zatrudniony przeze mnie), na 7 scian postawionych przez EastBud do rozbiórki nadawało się 5. O czymś takim jak wypoziomowanie pierwszej warstwy wykonawca nawet nie słyszał, a sciany nie trzymały pionu. Izolacja fundamentów została wykonana beznadziejnie, tam, gdzie nie chciało im się odkopywać przysypanych ław, zaizolowali ziemię. Wspomnę jeszcze o niezliczonej ilości puszek i butelek po piwie pozostawionej przez tą firmę.
> 
> strzeżcie się tych amatorskich partaczy.
> 
> pozdr
> 
> @


1

----------


## Beata&Wojtek

przestrzegam przed KOMPLEKSOWE USŁUGI BUDOWLANE *Damian Lorek* Oborniki Śląskie
w skrócie:
człowiek niesłowny, niesolidny i do tego nie posiadającego za grosz poczucia odpowiedzialności.
Komin wymurowali tylko jeden (z trzech) i to krzywo. Najpierw Pan Damian twierdził, że tylko z dołu wygląda krzywo ale jak wejdziemy na strych to zobaczymy że jest prosto. potem przyznał się do błędu. Tylko co z tego jak robota nie poprawiona?

Ocieplenie I warstwą wełny zrobili w taki sposób, że nawet ja widziałam że nie potrafią tego robić. Pan Damian na moją prośbę poprawiał po pracownikach i jeszcze się tłumaczył, ze wcześniej nie zauważył (po tygodniu prac na budowie). Mówiąc wprost- chłopak ciął wełnę na kawałki około 30 cm i tak po kawałku układał, bo było mu łatwiej. Zepsuli nam 1/3 materiału ;/ tworząc na 1/3 powierzchni dachu mostki termiczne.

Pan Damian obiecał mi tydzień temu że wejdą w miniony poniedziałek i dokończą co im zostało. Miał potwierdzić w piątek. Nie potwierdził. Dzwoniłam do niego cały piątek i sobotę. Raczył odebrać w sobotę po 21 z informacją, że nie wyrobili z inną robotą ale będą u mnie we wtorek max w środę. Potwierdzi w poniedziałek.
Od poniedziałku nie odbiera ode mnie telefonów. Nie oddzwania. Nie odpisuje na smsy. 
Myślałam, że mam do czynienia z człowiekiem poważnym a tak nie jest niestety.


Dodam również, że ekipa Pana Damiana „przez przeoczenie” zabrała nam z budowy dwa przedłużacze budowlane a Pan Damian miał je odwieźć 10 dni temu. 

Pan Damian odwózł nam kable wczoraj, czyli kilka tygodni po zabraniu.

----------


## ania klepka

Jeśli chcesz mieć dobrze wykonany dach i to za pierwszym razem to omijaj szerokim łukiem firmę DACH MAX ALOJZY SILAN TEL. 660 708 044
Ich atutem jest "ładny samochód" tj. żółty mercedes z reklamą jakie to piękne góralskie dachy wykonują. 
W rzeczywistości okazuje się, że nie wiedzą nawet, że są różne klasy drzewa. 
Szczegóły mojego dachu wykonanego przez firmę DACH MAX Alojzy Silan opisane są w wątku DACH NAM SIADA...http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-o-porad%C4%99

----------


## DACHMAX

[SIZE="1"]  Dziękuje za niesamowitą opinię na temat naszej firmy DACHMAX
Szkoda że nie pisze Pani jak to wraz z Pani mężem Sławkiem byłem u Projektanta celem zmiany w projekcie dachu, gdyż miał widoczne błędy konstrukcyjne. Projekt dachu był z innego budynku i nie trzymał żadnych norm.
- co projektant na to powiedział???????(może to trzeba opisać) ?
Gdy zmieniliśmy konstrukcje to Pan Kierownik Budowy się nie zgodził na zmiany bo niezgodnie z projektem, miał problem kolizji komina z krokwią że za blisko a na to też jest przepis który zezwala na coś takiego pod war... no i wróciliśmy do punku wyjścia. Robiliśmy dach który z góry był skazany na zawalenie pod czym podpisał się Pan Kierownik Budowy który w asyście  Konstruktora za drugim razem odebrał dach bo już był zgodny z projektem.
Natomiast gdy pojawił się problem z dachem to Pan Kierownik oznajmił że on na dachach się nie zna(?????????????)ja tego nie rozumiem.
Co do wygłaszania kto jest beeee to może by tak trzeba było podać najpierw dane Kier.Bud., Projektanta oraz źródło z którego był ten projekt, bo to jest bardzo niebezpieczne.
Człowiek wydaje ciężko zarobione pieniądze na sprawdzony projekt z internetu i chce mieć piękny dom a tu zoonk. Oczywiście najlepiej szkalować i omijać szerokim łukiem wykonawce. Ufa sie fachowcom po studiach którzy na dachach się nie znają a ma się gdzieś doświadczenie wykonawcy który od 12 lat wykonuje dachy na Dolnym Śląsku.
  Pani Aniu dostaliście Państwo moje ubezpieczenie, dlaczego ubezpieczalnia Wam odmówiła....tam też mają biegłych w budownictwie. Owszem jest też parę bubli które wykonali moi pracownicy- powód brak należytego nadzoru z mojej strony.To można było naprawić tylko nie chcieliście żebyśmy to my robili (rozumiem).
Życzę wszystkim wykonawcom takich inwestorów jak Wy - WIECHA była wyśmienita a pamięta Pani co Wam w tedy powiedziałem cytat:"Jak pojawi się problem z dachem to zapomnijcie mój nr.tel. tylko dzwońcie do Kier.Bud." a Wy jak to wszyscy najlepiej psy wieszać po wykonawcy, bo oczywiście zawsze i wszędzie to WYKONAWCA jest winien.
Dla nas to jest też porażka gdyż uwielbiamy uśmiech inwestora po zakończonej robocie, tym bardziej jeżeli robi się to znajomym sąsiadom.
Bazujemy głównie na opini, na poręczeniu a nie na reklamie na samochodzie

Życzę wszystkim inwestorom żeby ich budowy przebiegały jak picie kawy na tarasie.

z góralskim pozdrowieniem Alojzy Silan Dachmax

----------


## ania klepka

> [SIZE="1"]  Dziękuje za niesamowitą opinię na temat naszej firmy DACHMAX
> Szkoda że nie pisze Pani jak to wraz z Pani mężem Sławkiem byłem u Projektanta celem zmiany w projekcie dachu, gdyż miał widoczne błędy konstrukcyjne. Projekt dachu był z innego budynku i nie trzymał żadnych norm.
> - co projektant na to powiedział???????(może to trzeba opisać) ?
> Gdy zmieniliśmy konstrukcje to Pan Kierownik Budowy się nie zgodził na zmiany bo niezgodnie z projektem, miał problem kolizji komina z krokwią że za blisko a na to też jest przepis który zezwala na coś takiego pod war... no i wróciliśmy do punku wyjścia. Robiliśmy dach który z góry był skazany na zawalenie pod czym podpisał się Pan Kierownik Budowy który w asyście  Konstruktora za drugim razem odebrał dach bo już był zgodny z projektem.
> Natomiast gdy pojawił się problem z dachem to Pan Kierownik oznajmił że on na dachach się nie zna(?????????????)ja tego nie rozumiem.
> Co do wygłaszania kto jest beeee to może by tak trzeba było podać najpierw dane Kier.Bud., Projektanta oraz źródło z którego był ten projekt, bo to jest bardzo niebezpieczne.
> Człowiek wydaje ciężko zarobione pieniądze na sprawdzony projekt z internetu i chce mieć piękny dom a tu zoonk. Oczywiście najlepiej szkalować i omijać szerokim łukiem wykonawce. Ufa sie fachowcom po studiach którzy na dachach się nie znają a ma się gdzieś doświadczenie wykonawcy który od 12 lat wykonuje dachy na Dolnym Śląsku.
>   Pani Aniu dostaliście Państwo moje ubezpieczenie, dlaczego ubezpieczalnia Wam odmówiła....tam też mają biegłych w budownictwie. Owszem jest też parę bubli które wykonali moi pracownicy- powód brak należytego nadzoru z mojej strony.To można było naprawić tylko nie chcieliście żebyśmy to my robili (rozumiem).
> Życzę wszystkim wykonawcom takich inwestorów jak Wy - WIECHA była wyśmienita a pamięta Pani co Wam w tedy powiedziałem cytat:"Jak pojawi się problem z dachem to zapomnijcie mój nr.tel. tylko dzwońcie do Kier.Bud." a Wy jak to wszyscy najlepiej psy wieszać po wykonawcy, bo oczywiście zawsze i wszędzie to WYKONAWCA jest winien.
> ...


Oczywiście projekt dachu miał swoje wady, ale to firma DACH MAX kupowała nam więźbę na dach. W projekcie była klasa drewna C 30  a Pan SILAN zamówił drewno klasy zbliżonej do C 24 ( nie zwiększając przekrojów więźby) , zapewniając nas, że ma drewno z dobrego tartaku.
Wykonawca dał nam swoje ubezpieczenie OC, które nie pokrywa kosztów fuszerek. Jest tylko od odpowiedzialności cywilnej, jeśli spadająca dachówka wyrządziła komuś krzywdę, bądź doszło by do zalania itp.
Oczywiście, ekspertyza zrobiona przez ubezpieczyciela Wykonawcy pokazała błędy projektu.
Tak jak pisałam w wątku dach nam siada, na ugięcie dachu wpłynęło wiele czynników, tj. zły projekt, kierownik budowy i wykonawca:
1) Projekt domu to Dogodny C148a zakupiony od Muratora
Projekt wyliczony na styk, bez obciążenia jętek. 
2) Adaptator projektu - ProStudio  Joanna Woziwodzka - nie polecam - nie zna się na konstrukcjach budynku
3) Kierownik budowy - Dariusz Artmański - omijać szerokim łukiem, tak jak zostało tu wcześniej napisane - nie zna się na dachach
4) Wykonawca DACHMAX - kupił  nam drzewo na więźbę i podbitkę, ale nie zgodną z projektem co było powodem obrony projektanta i kierownika. A zdjęcia wykończenia dachu są załączone w wątku http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-o-porad%C4%99


A Wykonawca wcale nie był skory do poprawek, mówił, że mamy drukować pieniążki to wtedy przyjdzie. 
My po wizycie innych cieśli i konstruktorów wybraliśmy do nowego dachu cieśli mających prawdziwe doświadczenie.

----------


## einfo

Chętnie odświeżę temat i innych też do tego zachęcam. To napewno przyda się tym wszystkim, którzy szukają i sprawdzają fachowców zanim ich zatrudnią.

Pan Waldemar O. z Wrocławia jest właśnie takim pseudo "fachowcem". 
Zajmuje się głównie instalacjami wodnymi, sanitarnymi i gazowymi. Teoretycznie posiada uprawnienia, ale absolutnie go nie polecam. Od 2 miesięcy czekamy na zakończenie prac. Ciągle chce więcej pieniędzy to na to, to na tamto, a końca prac nie widać.

Pan Waldemar O. - Nieuczciwy fachowiec Wrocław

----------


## Jerzyk1

To nie pierwszy post na temat Tadeusza Wichra - oszusta w każdym calu
To co napisała moja poprzedniczka
"Amiolek" to kwintesensja o firmie Tadeusza Wichra,  robi byle jak , niedokładnie i po swojemu.Nie słucha ani kierownika budowy ,ani inwestora .U mnie robił prosty dach dwuspadowy i błędy jakie zrobił są niedopuszczalne .Jest cholernie niesłowny , kłamie okrutnie. Ludzie jak chcecie zaoszczędzić mnóstwo nerwów to omijajcie Wichra z daleka bo to facet który nie ma pojęcia o wykonastwie . Jak ktoś już wpadł w jego szpony , to niech nie płaci póki prace nie zostaną sprawdzone przez inspektora nadzoru bądź rzeczoznawcę . I proszę nie wierzyć w wesela , 
chrzciny, pogrzeby itp.

----------


## akswał

Miałam nadzieję od jesieni 2010 roku, że nie będę zmuszona pisać tego posta  :sad:  Biuro projektowe Assa Design ukradła nam ponad 5000 złotych i do tej pory się z nich nierozliczyła.

Sprawa dotyczy nierzetelnego biura projektowego Assa Design z Wrocławia - oferują projekty gotowe oraz indywidualne. Dałam się skusić na indywidualany.
1. Mieli termin 2 tygodni na dostraczenie dwóch koncepcji - Dostałam w terminie  tylko jedna koncepcje, nie nadającą się do niczego. Można dyskutować o różnych gustach, ale jednak *żadne z nas nie może mieszkać w domu bez drzwi wejściowych (a taki projekt dostaliśmy!).*
2. Po naszej kolejnej osobistej rozmowie, po terminie z umowy dostaliśmy po pewnym czasie koncepcje już uwzgledniającą nasze potrzeby (ekspozycja budynku na światło etc) choć wymagającą radykalnych poprawek w układzie pomieszczeń oraz z zaprojektowanymi  ścianami zewnętrznymi - *nie sądze by ktokolwiek zmieścił się w 24 cm ścian nośnych zewnętrznych, kiedy inwestor od początku mówi, że potrzebuje mieć 24 cm silki i 20 cm ocielenia oraz fasade - a działkę ma wąską i musi sie trzymać ostrych granic)*.
3. Cały czas w trakcie prowadzenia prac koncepcyjnych, non stop telefonicznie przypominano nam o tym, ze potrzebują warunków mediowych - ( w moim dzienniku można wyczytać, że mieliśmy spory problem z MPWiK) - dla tego też zostały wstrzymany terminy z umów - za wsumie obopólna zgodą, choć forma była raczej niemiła (żadnego telefonu, tylko suchy mail, na który po urlopie odpowiedzieliśmy).
4. W październiku kobieta wypowiedziała nam  warunkowo umowę - *obiecując, że w ciągu 2 tygodni się z nami rozliczy* - do tej pory nie otrzymaliśmy rozliczenienia. Podstawą według niej do wypowiedzienia była z naszej strony brak kontaktu (telefony trudno udowodnić, ale średnio w miesiącu była z naszej strony około 4-6 maili - tu chyba nie jest brak kontaktu ze strony inwestora).
5. Od tamtej pory nie odbiera od nas tefonów (by z nia pomówić muszę używać coraz to nowych numerów, bo od nas z premedytacją nie odbiera), nie odpisuje na maile.
6. *Zawłaszyła ponad 5000 złotych* sprawa jest już u prawników - chcę iść z tym do sądu.
Skorzystała z naszych pomysłów i koncepcji - na stronie wisi już projekt wart 3800 zł i ukradła nam naszą zaliczkę. Daliśmy jej pomysły, powiedzieliśmy w szczegółch jak ma to wyglądać, daliśmy pomysły z oknami , rozkladem pod działkę z południowym wjazdem tak by dom był odzielony od ulicy, intymny a jednocześnie pełny słońca - nasze pomysły wykorzystuje a nie chce nawet się z nami do końca rozliczyć. Jestem rozgoryczona takim złodziejskim postępowaniem - Assa Design inwestorów ma w głębokim powarzaniu i w ciemnej d...ie

----------


## Madeleine

oj tak, nieodbieranie telefonów od klientów pani architekt z Assa ma przećwiczone... standard niestety. Była miła do momentu wpłaty zaliczki, potem jak kamień w wodę. Projekt z brakami, spowodowanie ich usunięcia to droga przez mękę. Nie polecam.

----------


## Stowarzyszenie

Osiedle "Podkowa Leśna" w Nadolicach Wielkich pod Wrocławiem ma już wybudowane sieci: wodociągową, kanalizacji sanitarnej i elektroenergetyczną. Stało się to dzięki staraniom części właścicieli działek na osiedlu, którzy powołali Stowarzyszenie i na własny koszt zbudowali sieci. Walka  o odzyskanie pieniędzy  wpłaconych wcześniej do firm Anagram i Agropharm trwa do dzis, ale osiedle jest już uruchomione i bez przeszkód można się tam budować. 
Jeżeli planujesz kupić tam działkę sprawdź czy właściciel, który ją sprzedaje uczestniczył we współfinansowaniu budowy mediów. Jeżeli nie, to aby włączyć się do sieci które są prywatne,  będziesz musiał partycypować w kosztach jej budowy.
Sprzedający powinien jasno określić jak wygląda sprawa z rozliczeniem się za uzbrojenie jego działki żeby nie było nieporozumień po transakcji kupna-sprzedaży. (Link do strony Stowarzyszenia: www.podkowa-lesna.org).

----------


## S01

Witajcie,

wielokrotnie korzystałam z Waszych porad zarówno co i jak robić, oraz komu powierzyć wykonanie robót.

Sama buduję dom i remontuję drugi dom - stary mający ponad 100 lat.

Właśnie do remontu tego starego domu polecono mi Franciszka Chilarskiego jako fachowca, którego według słów polecającej osoby, można samego zostawić w domu, który dobrze wykonuje swoją robotę i sprząta po sobie.

Zleciłam mu wykonanie ogrzewania (kominek i koza z rozprowadzeniem powietrza), wymianę dachu na komórce, wykonanie podłogi na strychu domu, likwidację opaski betonowej wokół domu i kilka mniejszych prac.

W praktyce okazało się, że:
1) zostawiony w domu bez nadzoru "pożyczył" sobie nie tylko materiały badowlane, ale również wyposażenie domu, narzędzia i urządzenia, książki, rośliny rosnące w ogrodzie. Część oddał jak mu dopłaciłam do umówionej kwoty.
2) robotę wykonywał rękami swoich pracowników (ludzie na warunku i po wyrokach) oraz brał podwykonawców. Rozliczał się z podwykonawcami w ten sposób, że ja mu płaciłam dwa razy tyle ile on zapłacił podwykonawcy. Robót nie ukończył, tylko porzucił - przerywając prace zapewwniał, że wróci dokończyć prace. Robił to co uważał za stosowne, np. miał zrobić podłogę na strychu nad pokojem, a wymienił podłogę w komórce, bo było łatwiej.
3) zostawił bałagan po sobie, łącznie z tym, że pozrzucał na ziemię to co było na półkach. Poprzestawiał meble w domu rysując podłogę, obijając ściany, drzwi i piece. Pobrudził ściany i sufity brudnymi rękami.
4) część moich materiałów budowlanych podrzucił moim sąsiadom, aby na nich skierować podejrzenia o kradzież.
5) podpuścił moich sąsiadów, żeby poszukali na mnie jakiegoś haka. Nie znaleźli. Natomiast ja mam na niego haka - brak faktur VAT za przekazane pieniądze na jego  dwa rachunki bankowe. Wystarczy napuścić na niego skarbówkę.

Jednym słowem Franciszek Chilarski swoim postępowaniem pokazał, że jest złodziejem, partaczem i oszustem również skarbowym.

----------


## inikep

Sebastian Bęś i jego firma Stako (http://stako.wroclaw.pl/) - ludzie z okolic Wrocławia uważajcie na tego oszusta i partacza.

Oglądaliśmy domy, w których robił elewację (chociaż może to nie on) i wizualnie były całkiem w porządku. Umówiliśmy się z tym panem, że zrobi elewację (styropian + puc) w naszym nowobudowanym domu. Przed zimą miał zrobić styropian 10+5 cm na przekładkę i położyć klej. Reszta miała czekać na wiosnę.

Jak wyszło? Zamiast 10+5 mamy zrobione jednowarstwowo 15 cm ze szparami wypełnionymi klejem (zamiast pianki) albo wcale nie wypełnionymi. Pionów i płaszczyzn nie ma. Szpalety okienne miały być przygotowane pod sztukaterię, ale gołym okiem widać krzywizny i sztukator nie chce się tego podjąć. O innych rzeczach jak pochlapanych oknach nie ma co wspominać. Kierownik budowy kazał jedną ścianę zrywać w całości i robić od nowa.    

Jak się okazało, że mamy uwagi to po wielu prośbach pan Sebastian przyjechał raz na poprawki. Zaczął poprawiać szpalety we wszystkich oknach, ale po jego poprawkach było jeszcze gorzej. Później przestał odbierać telefony. Szukaliśmy innych ekip, żeby dokończyć elewację, ale nikt się nie chce tego podjąć. Wszyscy mówią, że łatwiej i taniej byłoby robić wszystko od zera...

----------


## Sidi

ZAKŁAD STOLARSKI DARIUSZ OLSZEWSKI

Gorąco przestrzegam przed tą firmą.
Spóźnili się z wykonaniem o ponad miesiąc. Pan Dariusz kilkunastokrotnie przekładał rozpoczęcie prac podając coraz bardziej bzdurne wymówki. Montaż tego czegoś (trudno to nazwać schodami) zajął mu 3 dni. Mimo obietnic nie wymienił uszkodzonych oraz sękatych stopni. Jego praca w salonie nie tylko sprowadzała się do zamontowania schodów ale chyba też do ich wykonania - cięli, rżnęli, piłowali i chyba malowali (stąd brudne  ściany) wszystko na miejscu!!! Salon wyglądał jak tartak - wszędzie drzewny pył. Po ich wizycie ściany klatki schodowej są do przemalowania. Drewno, którego użyli to chyba jakiś odrzut - same sęki. Wykończenia przy ścianach to żart - pocięte deseczki przyklejone na "odwal się". Zniszczyli też ścianę i pochlapali bejcą nowe białe drzwi.
Schody jak na załączonych obrazkach - obraz nędzy i rozpaczy. Krzywe, brzydkie, różnokolorowe. Potrafili też w jakiś przedziwny sposób zwiększyć różnice wysokości stopni - wylewki różniły się wysokościami o 1-1,5cm. Pan Dariusz Olszewski zamiast wyrównać stopnie zrobił wręcz coś zupełnie odwrotnego i teraz mamy różnicę w wysokości poszczególnych stopni dochodzącą nawet do 4-5cm. Chodzenie po takich schodach to makabra.
A jak dałem się namówić na jego (nie najtańsze) usługi? Otóż Pan Dariusz przysłał mi zdjęcia swoich realizacji (do obejrzenia tutaj: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-Pomocy-schody). Schody wręcz śliczne, wzorowo wykonane i dopieszczone w detalach..... wygląda więc na to, że Pan Dariusz albo stracił wenę albo nas po prostu oszukał podpisując się pod cudzą pracą!
Oto schody wykonane przez pana Dariusza.
1) ogólny widok "dzieła"


2) koloro dobrany przez "fachofca" do koloru podłogi


3) "piękne" wykończenia ..i jakże proste


4) drewno "pierwsza" klasa












5) dobrze sklejone...





6) trzy kolory...


7) przepraszam cztery - przecież wykończenia mają swój własny kolor



 :cool:  świetne spasowanie elementów







9) wszystko wypoziomowane







10) wyrównano wysokość stopni... (betonowe wylewki stopni miały wysokość od 16 do 17,5cm)



oraz 



11) i ekipa kładąca schody była bardzo ostrożna aby nie uszkodzić czy nie poplamić ścian





oraz własnych podstopni



Miał nam także zamontować barierkę ale mu podziękowaliśmy. Schody te oglądało 2 stolarzy - każdy z nich stwierdził, że są do zerwania.
Sprawa raczej skończy się w sądzie, bo Pan Dariusz nie chce zwrócić części zaliczki.
Oto link do strony tego partacza: http://www.stolarstwodolnyslask.pl/

NIE POLECAM!!! OMIJAĆ Z DALEKA!!!

----------


## stefan_batory

> Sebastian Bęś i jego firma Stako (http://stako.wroclaw.pl/) - ludzie z okolic Wrocławia uważajcie na tego oszusta i partacza.
> 
> Oglądaliśmy domy, w których robił elewację (chociaż może to nie on) i wizualnie były całkiem w porządku. Umówiliśmy się z tym panem, że zrobi elewację (styropian + puc) w naszym nowobudowanym domu. Przed zimą miał zrobić styropian 10+5 cm na przekładkę i położyć klej. Reszta miała czekać na wiosnę.
> 
> Jak wyszło? Zamiast 10+5 mamy zrobione jednowarstwowo 15 cm ze szparami wypełnionymi klejem (zamiast pianki) albo wcale nie wypełnionymi. Pionów i płaszczyzn nie ma. Szpalety okienne miały być przygotowane pod sztukaterię, ale gołym okiem widać krzywizny i sztukator nie chce się tego podjąć. O innych rzeczach jak pochlapanych oknach nie ma co wspominać. Kierownik budowy kazał jedną ścianę zrywać w całości i robić od nowa.    
> 
> Jak się okazało, że mamy uwagi to po wielu prośbach pan Sebastian przyjechał raz na poprawki. Zaczął poprawiać szpalety we wszystkich oknach, ale po jego poprawkach było jeszcze gorzej. Później przestał odbierać telefony. Szukaliśmy innych ekip, żeby dokończyć elewację, ale nikt się nie chce tego podjąć. Wszyscy mówią, że łatwiej i taniej byłoby robić wszystko od zera...





> Witajcie,
> 
> wielokrotnie korzystałam z Waszych porad zarówno co i jak robić, oraz komu powierzyć wykonanie robót.
> 
> Sama buduję dom i remontuję drugi dom - stary mający ponad 100 lat.
> 
> Właśnie do remontu tego starego domu polecono mi Franciszka Chilarskiego jako fachowca, którego według słów polecającej osoby, można samego zostawić w domu, który dobrze wykonuje swoją robotę i sprząta po sobie.
> 
> Zleciłam mu wykonanie ogrzewania (kominek i koza z rozprowadzeniem powietrza), wymianę dachu na komórce, wykonanie podłogi na strychu domu, likwidację opaski betonowej wokół domu i kilka mniejszych prac.
> ...




Niestety nie mogę zgodzić się z Pani opinią, nie znam szczegółów inwestycji ale bazując na moich informacjach PAN! Franciszek Chilarski .. a właściwie "Firma Usługowo Handlowa Franciszek Chilarski" jest podmiotem solidnym i jak Pani pisała na wstępie "dobrze wykonuje swoją robotę i sprząta po sobie". Pozwolę sobie skomentować w punktach tak jak to Pani uczyniła:

1.Pan Franciszek Chilarski nie jest złodziejem ani żadna osoba zatrudniana w jego firmie. Nie spotkałem się z taką opinią. Firma tego człowieka wykonała na moim obiekcie wiele usług: Solidnie, Terminowo i Tanio!
2.Firma Pana Franciszka Chilarskiego zatrudnia pracowników wykwalifikowanych, niezależnie od ich przeszłości. Moim Zdaniem Inwestor nie powinien Się interesować kogo zatrudnia Wykonawca Zleceń, lecz czy wykwalifikowani pracownicy budowlani nieposiadający "czystej przeszłości" lub  wyznawcy inncy religii, innego koloru skóry czy innych narodowości nie mogą w tym kraju mieć możliwości stałego i legalnego zatrudnienia? Dyskryminacja?!. Jeżeli Firma Pana Chilarskiego nie ukończyła umówionych prac, co było podstawą do wypłacenia wynagrodzenia?.
3.Zostawię ten punkt bez komentarza, ze względów opisanych w pkt.1
4.Zdanie rozpoczyna się od dużej litery.
5.Odwołuję się do pkt.3

Jednym słowem pisząc cokolwiek na forum internetu zalecałbym zredagowanie treści postu pod względem gramatycznym i stylistycznym. Nie będę przytaczał przykładów, zostawię to Pani jako "Zadanie Domowe". Na koniec chciałbym podkreślić że Pani opinia nie ma odzwierciedlenia w życiu codziennym. Moim zdaniem musiały nastąpić jakieś niedomówienia. Pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów.

----------


## Elfir

Nie ma to jak pracownik-wazeliniarz lub obrażony właściciel firmy  :smile: 
Wiarygodność tego wpisu aż wali po oczach 


Zostawię ten post na  pamiątkę, coby inni wiedzieli z kim mają do czynienia.

----------


## syrena.085

APEX      Damian Niedźwiecki jako szef-firma znacznie obniżyła jakość wykonywanych prac. Ułożenie płytek czy choćby paneli podłogowych znacznie przewyższa umiejętności. Inne prace np hydraulika też pozostawia wiele do życzenia-przecieki przy kaloryferach czy "zapomnienie" założenia zaworu to normalka. Czystość przy wykonywaniu prac to też trudność nie do pokonania. Zdecydowanie odradzam-aktualnie firma działa w okolicach Wrocławia- gmina Czernica

----------


## jacoslavz

Z doświadczenia mogę ostrzec przed firmą budowlaną, której właścicielem jest pan Adam Fischer. Z całego serca odradzam powierzanie takiej inwetycji jak dom tak marnej ekipie. Wiele błędów w trakcie budowy, wieczne upominanie się o poprawki. Właściciel widoczny na budowie tylko w dniu wypłaty kolejnej transzy wynagrodzenia. Właściciel to skrzyżowanie budowlańca, pseudofilozofa i krasomówcy - w przypadku takiego fachu mieszanka wybuchowa. Zero przyznawania sie do błędów, fuszerki, upominanie Kierownika budowy o kolejne poprawki... Termin wykonania przedłużył się z 3 do 6-mcy... a i tak Panowie nie zdążyli skończyć budowy, do tego krzywo położyli dachówki. Jest to najdroższa "firma" w Bogatyni a wykonanie poniżej przeciętnej. Odradzam. Jacek z Bogatyni.

----------


## piotrmak

Znowu jednopostowiec ostrzega
Kiedy to się w końcu skończy na muratorze?

----------


## jacoslavz

> Znowu jednopostowiec ostrzega
> Kiedy to się w końcu skończy na muratorze?


Jak Panu ktoś "postawi" dom w stanie surowym za 60.000PLN i pojawią się fuszerki których "fachowiec" nie będzie chciał poprawić a dodatkowo budowa przeciągnie się z 3 do 6 m-cy to inaczej bedzie Pan śpiewał... i nie będzie Pan zwracał uwagi na ilość postów! Moje dane są do zweryfikowania przez administratora strony. Mam prawo ostrzegać przed kiepskim wykonawcą bez względu na ilość postów i nie Pan będzie o tym decydował. Ja po moich doświadczeniach ostrzegam przed firmą Adam Fischer/Krobica/Mirsk działającym na rynku gminy Bogatynia. Mam ku temu szeroką dokumentację fotograficzną podpartą wpisami Kierownika Budowy. Zainteresowanym  mogę ją udostępnić.

----------


## piotrmak

Trzeba było wcześniej czytać muratora, to może by do tego nie doszło
Jak masz już położone dachówki to trzeba mieszkać a nie pisać na muratorze.
Trzeba było zacząć inaczej to dzisiaj byś nie wylewał żali. Jeśli kogoś opisałeś z imienia i nazwiska to również miej odwagę się podpisać

----------


## jacoslavz

> Trzeba było wcześniej czytać muratora, to może by do tego nie doszło
> Jak masz już położone dachówki to trzeba mieszkać a nie pisać na muratorze.
> Trzeba było zacząć inaczej to dzisiaj byś nie wylewał żali. Jeśli kogoś opisałeś z imienia i nazwiska to również miej odwagę się podpisać


Z całym szacunkiem ale płacę wykonawcy za rzetelnie wykonaną robotę a nie za fuszerki. Niby dlaczego mam podpisywać swoje posty imieniem i nazwiskiem? Czy ja wykonałem złą robotę? Tutaj się ostrzega przed niekompetentnymi budowlańcami a nie Inwestorami którzy najzwyczajniej w świecie wymagają jakości za ciężko zarobione pieniądze. Chyba że Panu bardziej po drodze do wszechobecnego cwaniactwa w tej branży? Po powyższych postach można niestety tak wywnioskować... Ja Panu nie życzę takich fachowców. I nie życzę ich największemu wrogowi. Pozdrawiam

----------


## jar.os

A ja jeszcze nie spotkałem się z sytuacją kiedy wykonawca opluwa inwestora z imienia i nazwiska ......

----------


## marynata

> Niby dlaczego mam podpisywać swoje posty imieniem i nazwiskiem?


Nie jestem wykonawcą tylko inwestorem,więc nie bronię branży.
Teraz napiszę sobie takiego posta

" jacoslavz pożyczył ode mnie 200 zł i nie chce oddać
odradzam pożyczania mu pieniędzy
Stanisława z Baranowic"

czy rozumiesz o co chodzi?
żebyś chociaż parę fot załączył.....

----------


## forgetit

> Chyba że Panu bardziej po drodze do wszechobecnego cwaniactwa w tej branży?


Sam jesteś cwaniak, tylko przekręcony. Trzeba było zatrudnić kierownika budowy na cały etat i do tego inspektora nadzoru, to nie było by problemów. A tak to jest przynajmniej tanio.

----------


## jacoslavz

> Sam jesteś cwaniak, tylko przekręcony. Trzeba było zatrudnić kierownika budowy na cały etat i do tego inspektora nadzoru, to nie było by problemów. A tak to jest przynajmniej tanio.


Tak myślałem że zaraz na forum odezwą się "etatowi szczekacze" (mają po 1000 i więcej postów... pewnie siedzą na forum dniami i nocami dla przyjemności :smile: . Bedą chcieli usilnie zakrzyczeć Inwestora "argumentami" typu: "trzeba było zatrudnić inspektora" lub "czytać muratora"... "koledzy" po fachu muszą trzymać się przecież razem i wspomagać się w trudnych chwilach :smile: 

Od razu nasuwa mi się na myśl wspomnienie z forum nawiązującego do zupełnie innej branży tj. turystyki. Tam jeden z Klientów Biura Podróży miał publicznie żal do jednej z firm że nie wywiązała się ze swoich powinności w sytuacji zagrożenia zdrowia i życia. Mianowicie człowiek na zagranicznym urlopie miał ogromne problemy zdrowotne i czekał na lekarza ponad 2h ... niewiele brakowało a by się na niego nie doczekał! Jak zareagowali "etatowi forumowicze"? Nie sądźcie że żałowali gościa, zareagowali zupełnie odwrotnie wypisując epitety typu: "pewnie na słońcu siedział za długo", "sam sobie winien, jak był chory mógł siedzieć w domu", "pewnie wybrał tanie last minute bo chciał zaoszczędzić"... Podsumowując "branża budowlana" trzyma się równie mocno jak ta turystyczna :smile: 

Ja jednak jestem przekonany że mądry przeczyta moje ostrzeżenie ze zrozumieniem. Jeżeli przyszły inwestor będzie chciał podjąć jedną z najważniejszych decyzji finansowych w swoim życiu i nie będzie przekonany czy ta firma jest naprawdę dobra to zapraszam serdecznie na moją budowę. Zdjęcia również mogę udostępnić na priva. Nie zamierzam jednak poddać się "etatowym forumowiczom" i udostępniać publicznie zdjęcia które będą chcieli i tak skwitować na swój sposób. Pewnie po wstawieniu dachu z krzywo położoną dachówką napiszą że to wina aparatu a nie fachowości ekipy :smile: 

Ja po moich doświadczeniach ostrzegam przed tą firmą.

Ps.  "Adam Fischer" to również nazwa firmy i dlatego takowa tu występuje.

----------


## szewczyk

Witam!
Do listy dołączam Pana Wojciecha Buriańskiego (stolarz z okolic Raciborowic). Po roku użytkowania dębowej stolarki wszystko się roz....   kleja.

----------


## azakrzew

Odradzam współpracę z Panem Andrzejem Łukasikiem występującym na forum jako Ghost 34. Firma miała niegdyś świetną renomę jednak ich „wyczyny” w moim domu jej zdecydowanie przeczą. 

Zamówiłem deski dębowe olejowane fazowane z 2 stron. Pan Andrzej zapomniał o tym szczególe i jego ekipa (sam już nie układa) bardzo szybko ułożyła mi prawie całe piętro w desce fazowanej z 4 stron. Jakość wykonania od początku pozostawiała wiele do życzenia. Kilkanaście desek kazałem od razu wymienić. Czasem kładli nawet deski uszkodzone. Niestety to również świadczy o źródle i klasie materiału. Zapewne jest bardzo tani. Sam Pan Andrzej w mojej obecności kazał kierowcy, który dowiózł deski wręczyć kilka sztuk desek fatalnej jakości producentowi. To podobno firma, w której Ghost zaopatruje się od lat. Po roku od położenia wypadło już kilka sęków, a z jednej deski zaczęły się obrywać drzazgi. 

Po konsternacji dotycżacdej 4 faz zamiast 2, zgodziłem się aby na piętrze deski z 4 stronną fazą zostały na podłodze, ale na parterze miały być już z fazą 2-stornną i ułożone idealnie. Pan Andrzej zgodził się i napomknął tylko, że będzie musiał w takim razie ściągnąć cykliniarkę.  Niestety żadnej cykliniarki nie było. Panowie szlifowali łączenia desek małymi ręcznymi szlifierkami. Jak się potem okazało niezbyt dokładnie. Są istotne różnice między poziomem sąsiadujących desek. Ponadto, między wieloma deskami mam dziury szerokości do 2 mm!  Recepta Pana Andrzeja na takie „drobiazgi” to kit do parkietu.

Wykończenie wokół grzejnika podłogowego zostało zrobione tak, że koryto został ściśnięte i nie mieściła się kratka. Panowie niby poprawili obróbkę, ale w końcu sam musiałem doszlifować kratkę. 

W ramach zakresu prac było też klejenie listew przypodłogowych z mdf i tu pokazali już mistrzostwo w niechlujstwie. 70% listew musiałem wymienić, a i to nie dało rezultatu  bo okazało się, że miejscami deski nie dochodzą do ścian i gdy przykleić listwę przy ścianie to powstaje szpara, więc listwa powinna odstawać o prawie 1 cm od ściany! Pan Andrzej zwrócił mi co prawda za nowe listwy, ale robociznę płaciłem sam 2 raz. Ponieważ deski nie są w jednej płaszczyźnie między nimi a listą są przerwy różnej szerokości. Efekt raczej żałosny. 

Z uwagi na bardzo napięty harmonogram tej wybitnej ekipy zostałem poproszony o odbiór podłogi bez możliwości wejścia na nią, bo była świeżo olejowana. Pan Andrzej ręczył, że wszystko jest ok., a w razie potrzeby wróci i poprawi najdrobniejszy szczegół. Głupi zgodziłem się. Poza tragicznym stanem listew, szparami, niedoszlifowanymi  łączeniami desek, różnicy w poziomach między deskami dochodzącej do 1,5 mm (!), również olej jest miejscami źle położony – są np. zaschnięte krople między deskami albo nie wtarte plamy. Deski były kładzione bez przebierania więc np. na środku pokoju dziennego mam deski z wielkimi sękami i bielą, a pod kanapami (mówiłem gdzie będą) ładne deski.

Panowie nie byli też przygotowani (mimo umowy) na wykonanie łączenia schodów z deskami i musiałem kilka miesięcy czekać na dołożenie tam kątownika z desek. Przy okazji brudasy o mało nie zniszczyły mi kamiennego podestu przed domem – wmietli pył drzewny w szpary miedzy płytami kamienia co po deszczu przebarwiło płyty. Na chemię do wywabienia plan wydałem kilkaset złotych. 

Co do kątownika, to partacze wykonali go tak, że miał rysy od szlifowania i faktura wyraźnie różnił się od desek. Reklamowałem go podobnie jak deskę, z której wychodziły drzazgi. Pan Duch sam wyznaczył termin naprawy, po czym nigdy się nie pojawił. Gdy dodzwoniłem się oświadczył, że miał zepsuty samochód (choć podobno przebywał w Warszawie i mogłem go nawet sam podwieźć, gdyby tylko zadzwonił i wyraził gotowość do naprawy) a obecnie przebywa na urlopie. 

Zdecydowanie odradzam! Ghost, Duch, Andrzej Łukasik to nie jest firma godna plecenia.

----------


## forgetit

Wyślij to jeszcze do papieża, bo na tym forum już chyba we wszystkich wątkach to umieściłeś jednopostowcu

----------


## eniu

Jak on ma jeden, to Ty masz trzy.... :big grin:

----------


## forgetit

> Jak on ma jeden, to Ty masz trzy....


Z faktami się nie dyskutuje...  :tongue:

----------


## boruvva

Ze swojej strony OSTRZEGAM przed

*Firmą remontowo budowlaną 'Lachowicz'
Ewelina Lachowicz
Jutrzyna
57*120 Wiązów*

Budowali moj dom od podstaw, generalnie problemy były na każdym etapie.
Ale jakoś to ciągnęli.  Bez rewelacji jezeli chodzi o jakość prac, byle szybciej i kase wsiąść.
Ja jako laik nie bardzo potrafiłem pilnować wszystkiego.
Ale najgorsze dopiero przyszło, w momencie murowania ścian szczytowych i wewnętrznych.
Spieprzyli jedną ściankę szczytową, która trzeba było poprawiać.
A wewnętrzne prawie wszystkie, wyszło dopiero kiedy tynkarze przyjechali na budowę z 3m łata.
Prawidłowych kątów prawie brak, jedna wielka tragedia.
Więźbę dachową też spieprzyli na tyle, ze pożegnałem się z firmą definitywnie.
Zrobiłbym to wcześniej gdybym miał czas kontrolować wszystko.
Gdyby ktoś był zainteresowany, to mam dokumentacje fotograficzną ich wyczynów.

----------


## wroclawiak

we WROCŁAWIU ostrzegam przed działalnością pseudo budowlaną firmy HYDROGREEN oraz ENERPRO Kazimiera Cieplak

działalność prowadzi pan zbigniew cieplak (nieosiągalny i poszukiwany przez całą rzeszę wierzycieli w tym mnie! - zalega kilka tysięcy zł)

unika kontaktu miesiącami, pozostawił kilku inwestorów bez załatwionej w ZDiUM dokumentacji i zgód na wejście w pas drogowy, bez odbiorów MPWiK.

oszust bierze zaliczki i przeciąga budowę przyłączy wody (do gazu nie ma uprawnień) i podpiera się podwykonawcami, którym później nie płaci... i znika nie odbierając telefonu (ma już sprawę założoną na Policji)

posiadam kontakt do oszukanych przez niego osób (w tym mnie) i mogę podać na priv dla zainteresowanych - jeżeli ktoś trafił na nich niech czym prędzej szuka innego wykonawcy sieci czy przyłączy

najlepiej proszę się zwrócić o referencje do jego klientów - jestem przekonany że od razu będzie mu ciężko się tłumaczyć...

HYDROGREEN I ENERPRO CIEPLAK - UNIKAĆ JAK OGNIA!!!

----------


## Oliwier31

Skorzystałem z usług firmy Anpol-Pawłowska z Wrocławia i uważam, że jest to firma nieprofesjonalna, niedotrzymująca terminów, prace swoje wykonuje nierzetelnie . Wykonana przez nich usługa posiada wiele ukrytych wad oraz nie przyznają się do usterek, jeszcze nie zgłaszają, że robili coś dodatkowo, robią to bez twojej wiedzy, a potem każą za to płacić. Odradzam korzystanie z usług firmy Anpol - Pawłowska -Wrocław !!!!!

----------


## geokart

ale napisz coś więcej...
dodaj zdjęcia...
... zarejestrowałeś się i dwa takie same wpisy...

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## damian1980

Witam wszystkich którzy chcieliby lub mają zamiar skorzystać z usług firmy majsterszklarz.pl z Wrocławia na ulicy Bujwida. Moja sugestia jest taka za żadne skarby nie róbcie tego !! na nasze nieszczęście nikt nas przed nimi nie ostrzegł i z tego powodu zamiast umówionego terminu realizacji 2-3 tyg za który żeśmy dopłacili praktycznie 1 tyś zł bo taka była różnica w cenie z innymi firmami które oferowały dłuższe terminy realizacji ( pewnie ich dotrzymywały ) my czekaliśmy dwa i pół miesiąca oczywiście cały czas musieliśmy do nich dzwonić i ich poganiać bez tego pewnie trwało by to jeszcze dłużej ani razu nie oddzwonili jak obiecywali. Kontakt tragedia gdy za żądaliśmy rozmowy z kierownikiem nikt nie potrafił nam go wskazać na dodatek okazało się że jest tam pełno podwykonawców każdy zajmuje się się czymś innym i oczywiście winna nie leży po jego stronie tylko kogoś innego było oczywiście jeszcze wiele innych zgrzytów o których długo by pisać . NIE POLECAM A RACZEJ PRZESTRZEGAM PRZED KORZYSTANIEM Z USŁUG TEJ FIRMY

----------


## mani44

Hmmm... korzystałem z usług tej firmy jakiś czas temu i myślę, że negatywna opinia jest mocno przesadzona. Ja nie miałem najmniejszego problemu - wręcz przeciwnie  :smile:  Pracownicy MAJSTER SZKLARZ doradzili mi w doborze lustra, szybko wykonali pomiar i montaż. Kilku moich znajomych też zna z pozytywnej strony tę firmę.

----------


## uwaga_groźnyinwestor

Nie polecam firmy: *Ekoprofit* z Wrocławia, 

jest to salon firmowy *Stolbud Włoszczowa*


Zamowienie na 36tys + montaz 6tys. Umowa niewykonana, bledy pomiaru, montazu, reklamacja nie załatwiona od 3 miesiecy na dzien dzisiejszy, pomimo wysyłanych pism,  ogledzin na budowie - 4 razy, opini rzeczoznawcy powołanego prywatnie, federacji konsumentów, opini kierownika budowy. Budowa stoi, sprzedawca nie wykazuje checi wspołpracy, nie poczuwa sie do opowiedzialnosci, interwencja bezposrednio u producenta nieskuteczna.

Wiecej szczegołowych informacji w moim wątku, w dziele okna.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

*Jan Orywoł* firma (pożal się  Boże) instalatorska z Sycowa. Chciałem przestrzec wszystkich inwestorów, których zwiedzie 40-sto letnia praktyka p. Orywoła przed  zatrudnianiem jego "firmy". Akcja dzieje się w Sycowie. W moim rodzinnym domu do remontu jest 30 letnia instalacja CO. Moja Mama zaprosiła kilku fachowców na oględziny i wycenę. Wszyscy byli z polecenia. Najbardziej przypadł jej do gustu pan Jan Orywoł. Wspominał o swoim 40 letnim  doświadczeniu a i przedstawiona przez niego oferta była do przyjęcia. Za pracę i materiały strony ustaliły 3000za robociznę i 1000zł materiały.  Dodatkowo moja Mama zamówiła zawory, które pan Orywoł wycenił na 500zł co robi nam 1500zł na materiały. Na całość miała zostać  wystawiona FV 8%. Zakres prac obejmował:
-wymianę wszystkich rur CO
-wkucie w ścianę nowych rur CO
-podłączenie do pieca nowej instalacji
-podniesienie pieca o kilkanaście cm.
-podniesienie niektórych grzejników o kilka cm
Prace ruszyły kilka dni po sporządzeniu wyceny. Brud przy tym powstały przekraczał wszelkie normy. Brak odkurzacza czy innych " zaawansowanych technologicznie narzędzi" spowodował wiele zniszczeń w domu. Pan Orywoł trochę to obsmiewał i za żart uważał  wycieranie butów po wyjściu z kotłowni, w której palimy miałem a więc z miejsca gdzie jest mega brudno. W skutek jego prac nie można wsunąć mebli na swoje miejsce ponieważ rury, które miały być wkute, nie dość, że nie są wkute, to jeszcze znacząco wystają. Pan Orywoł nie używa poziomicy bo nie jest mu ona do niczego potrzebna. Efekty widać na zdjęciach. Przy podnoszeniu pieca przy uzyciu lewarka samochodowego doszło do jego zniszczenia i przecieku. Komentarz pana Orywoła? : "proszę wezwać sobie kotlarza".  Przy rozliczeniu okazało się najlepsze. Pan Orywoł odmówił przyjęcia wspomnianych pieniędzy przeznaczonych na materiał i kazał  nam rozliczyć się we własnym zakresie z osiedlowym sklepem instalatorskim. Gdy mama poszła do sklepu okazało się, że WZ wzięte na pana Orywoła opiewają na 5,5 tyś!! :mad:  Odmówiliśmy zapłaty bo suma była niezgodna z tym co było w ofercie. Rozumiem, że można pomylić się o 15%-20% ale o 400%. Tym bardziej, że zakres prac nie zmienił się o ani jedną pozycję :no:  Pan Orywoł tłumaczy to na swój sposób : oferta, którą przedstawił była "prowizoryczna". Czyli jak cała jego firma. W sms wysyłanych do mojej Mamy pisze, że wyśle FV jak rozliczymy się ze sklepem!  :big tongue: 
Po wizycie w domu i obejrzeniu jego "wypocin" złożyłem telefonicznie reklamację na jego uszy , że krzywo zawieszone kaloryfery, że rury nie w pionie i poziomie i  usłyszałem "co mi tu będzie pan pier****, nie jest pan (czyli niby ja) osobą kompetentną :big lol: . No taaak. To zobaczymy co powie rzeczoznawca a potem sąd  :yes: .
Wielka Improwizacja pana Orywoła:




*Orywoł, Orywoł i pourywoł....*


[IMG]https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9
/10702089_832149690153159_8911592595416002802_n.jpg  ?oh=e0a1ef6cd811f13836c83074d0fbca83&oe=549E52EE[/IMG]

----------


## SUSPENSER

> *Jan Orywoł* firma (pożal  się  Boże) instalatorska z Sycowa. Chciałem przestrzec wszystkich  inwestorów, których zwiedzie 40-sto letnia praktyka p. Orywoła przed   zatrudnianiem jego "firmy". 
> Po wizycie w domu i obejrzeniu jego "wypocin" złożyłem telefonicznie  reklamację na jego uszy , że krzywo zawieszone kaloryfery, że rury nie w  pionie i poziomie i  usłyszałem "co mi tu będzie pan pier****, nie jest  pan (czyli niby ja) osobą kompetentną. No taaak. To zobaczymy co powie rzeczoznawca a potem sąd .



Masakra  :mad: 

Ciekawe czy od 40 lat odstawia takie numery ?

Nie  odpuszczaj - niech ktoś się wreszcie weźmie za to - może się jednak  okazać, że naciągniętych jest już wieeelu i pieniądze są nie do  ściągnięcia - tak mam z moim pierwszym "specem" od dachu  :sad:

----------


## annade

UWAGA Firma REM BUD PAWLIK GRZEGORZ  WROCŁAW - rózni "fachowcy" byli u nas na budowie ale PAN pobił wszystkich na glowę.Niezagrunowana powierzchnia pokryta klejem na to połozono płytki bez smarowania ( 60/60) , spoiny rozbieżnośc od 0,5 cm do 2mm .dylatacja sobie listwy dylatacyjne sobie ale co tu pisać zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt bo to partacz szkoda waszych pięniędzy i czasu .Kandydat do programu usterka ( foty mam na dowód )

----------


## annade

Na całe szczęście pan Pawlik zawiesił działalnść 01.10.2014 .ale działa nadal . Pracował u nas dwa dni na trzeci dzień sie nie pojawił .NIe było na budowie światła więc obejrzeliśmy jego wypociny rano dnia następnego .MASAKRA!!! listwy dylatacyjne wciśnięte pod płytki wcześniej połozone i klej juz zastygł więc dylatacja posadzki sobie a dylatacja z listew sobie 2cm mijanki .Fugi róznica od 07mm do 02mm .grunt został nietknięty i moze dobrze bo z części niezagruntowanej klej sam odszedł od podłogi druga część gruntowana przezemnie jest do "szlifowania ".Podłoga pływająca bo rozsmarował klej a potem położył płytki i nie potrudził sie nawet żeby dobrze je wcisnąć .Dzięki temu dłuto i młotek i 25 płytek 60/60 sama do północy zdjęłam żeby klej całkowicie nie zasechł.Płytki nieskalane klejem.leń krętacz a jego tłumaczenia to NIEPRAWDA PŁYTKI PANI PRZYNIOSŁA TO KTOŚ INNY TAK KŁADŁ GRUNTOWAŁEM PANI PRZY TYM BYŁA!!! 6 WORKÓW KLEJU 25 PŁYTEK DO CZYSZCENIA I POSADZKA DO OCZYSZCZENIA TO FINAŁ JEGO PARTANINY. Panowie od instalacji centralnego stwierdzili krótko jaki sprzet taki fachowiec a robota jeszce gorsza i pomogli mi zerwać pierwsze płytki a ze same odskakiwały reszte zrobiłam sama .DO PROGRAMU USTERKA JAK ZNALAZŁnasz pan.Mam zdjęcia jego pracy.NIE CHCECIE STRACIC NERWÓW PIENIEDZY TO UWAGA NA GRZEGORZ PAWLIK REM BUD ROBOTY OGÓLNOBUDOWLANE UL REJA teraz działa juz bez pieczątki jak pisałam zawiesił działalność.
Rozpocznij dyskusję	Zgadzam się ( )     Nie zgadzam się ( 1 )  	zgłoś nadużycie
Opinia:	Negatywna 
Autor: Wściekły klient	57670
Gdybym wcześniej widział te opinie nigdy bym tego partacza nie brał, facet nie dość że nie posiada sprzętu to jeszcze jak mówi przedmówca krętacz oszust i do budowlanki to on się nie nadaje. Kafle w mojej ŁAZIENCE właśnie zostały zerwane po tym partaczu. Szkoda tylko było czasu i pieniędzy unikać partacza szerokim łukiem. Szkoda, że nie można dodawać tutaj zdjęć. UNIKAJCIE PAŃSTWO TEGO OSZUSTA I LENIA!!
Rozpocznij dyskusję	Zgadzam się ( )     Nie zgadzam się ( )  	zgłoś nadużycie
Opinia:	Negatywna 
Autor: Marcin Z.	67185
Mało kompetentny leniwy i nie terminowy facet. O jakości prac lepiej nie mówić. Prace wykonywane na odwal się, zawsze ma setki wymówek, wina materiału innych osób co wcześniej coś robili po prostu krętacz jakich mało. Fugi na kafelkach dla niego to chyba magia. Szkoda tracić czas na pseudo fachowca.
Rozpocznij dyskusję

----------


## kajwroclaw

Uwaga na stolarza Sebastiana Mikuszewskiego z gminy Siechnice pod Wrocławiem. Niesłowny, nieterminowy, unika telefonów. Robił nam kuchnię, okazało się po niedługim czasie, że zawiasy w jednej szafce są źle zamontowane, trzy miesiące obiecywał przyjechać, umawiał się na termin, nie przyjeżdżał, nie dzwonił, że go nie będzie a potem nie odbierał telefonów. Roboty na 5 minut może. Dobrze, że spisaliśmy umowę i jest ślad tego, że coś u nas robił. Przez całą budowę miałem szczęście do fachmanów i na koniec trafił się ten gość. Omijajcie szerokim łukiem.

----------


## Kaśka73

Jeśli poszukujecie dekarza to proszę uważać na Panów Kędzia partacze i kłamcy, pracują razem lub jako dwie oddzielne ekipy we Wrocławiu i okolicach. Spierniczyli nam odróbki dachu i kominów. Do kominów byli na poprawkach dwa razy po drugiej poprawce jest ok za materiał dodatkowe koszty.

Do poprawki zepsutego okapu którą uznali ale nie wiedzą czemu zrobili źle nie pojawili się  mimo umawiania się i przekładania terminu przez 2  kolejne miesiące lipiec i sierpień. Kupiłam również dodatkowy potrzebny materiał.
Moim wpisem nie powinni być zaskoczeni uprzedzałam, że tak zrobię po tym jak nie przyjechali mimo że byliśmy już umówieni na 100% i czekałam na nich od 6 rano jak głupia.

----------


## beniuDW

NA CZARNĄ LISTĘ PARTACZY WPISUJĘ:

*GRE-MIX Grzegorz Pindral z Bielawy:
*
stawiali u nas stan surowy
pan ma zapijaczonych podwykonawców z łapanki, ekipa nie umie czytać projektu, nie wiem gdzie mają poziomice, bo ściany krzywe, przekroczony termin budowy o 3 miesiące, do tego kilkanaście błędów konstrukcyjnych, gdy zwracaliśmy uwagę i prosiliśmy o poprawki to zaczynały się awantury, ostatecznie wyrzuciliśmy ich z budowy

omijajcie z daleka

----------


## brxiii

Jako że znalazłem ten temat, proszę bardzo - firma *SEPIO Wałbrzych Pana Sebastiana Piotrko***iego*, super znawca, wszystko ładnie jak trzeba brać pieniądze i znaleźć klienta, początek rozmów był taki iż pracuje tylko swoimi ludźmi, jak okazało się nie było nikogo od niego, ciągłe problemy że to źle, to nie tak. Umowy żadnej, bo podpiszemy później, nie teraz, nie mam czasu. Ekipa zwłaszcza dwóch, wszystkie piwa jakie mogły być aby mocne pochowane gdzie tylko się dało, praca mniej ważna, aby było %. Jak już łaskawie dokończył strop zniknął razem z pieniędzmi, nagle ma inna nagłą robotę, dekarze nie skończyli, jutro, pojutrze, w piątek, po niedzieli, za tydzień, chyba już wszystkie wymówki, aż w końcu nagle miał "przykrą sytuację" odezwie się jutro, oczywiście nie odezwał się, jednak dziwnym trafem z innego numeru, jakie było zdziwienie - OCZYWIŚCIE MAM MOCE PRZEROBOWE, MOGĘ JUTRO JUŻ Z EKIPĄ BYĆ NA BUDOWIE, i ostatecznie nie raczył ruszyć dup* żeby dokończyć, zabrał pieniądze i zniknął, zrobił mnie i tych co robili, oni też nie zobaczyli pieniędzy, narzędzi zero, na dodatek jeszcze podmienili sobie na moje, które mieli gorsze. W Razie czego służę danymi na PW, uważajcie bo większego OSZUSTA nie widziałem

----------


## cubezak

Hej

Pragnę wszystkim opisać pewną historię;

*Jarosław Włod...a "Jaroos.pl" Jaroos

Gajków,

55-002 Kamieniec Wrocławski
woj. dolnośląskie
*
Niestety czuję się oszukany przez Pana Jarosława.
Zamontował mi napęd do bramy dwuskrzydłowej (jesień 2014) firmy Came. Już po kilku tygodniach podczas wiatru napęd został WYRWANY. Po złożeniu reklamacji Pan Jarosław przyjechał "naprawić" usterki - mimo mojej prośby - pojawił się pod moją nieobecność i tylko zespawał pęknięty uchwyt. Następnie kilka dni później wiatr wyrwał napęd z bramy - udało się wymienić wkręty na odpowiednie i zamontować napęd ponownie... 
W kwietniu 2015 roku złożyłem reklamacje na rdzewiejące elementy montażowe (uchwyty napędów oraz fotokomórki - to że zwykłe niezabezpieczone spawy rdzewieją mnie nie dziwiło ale elementy malowane???). Od tego czasu do lipca bylem zwodzony, że pamięta i czeka na elementy dla mnie itp.... Od lipca 2015 przestał odbierać telefony..... ja cierpliwie czekałem a rdza rosła..... W marcu 2016 roku czara goryczy przelała się i opublikowałem post na jego profilu facebook wraz ze zdjęciami jakości usługi. Okazało się, że to chwilowo pomogło - telefon został odebrany a pan Jarosław zobowiązał się już naprawdę wymienić wadliwe elementy.... jest 10 maj a on (zgadniecie?)  - tak dokładnie nie odbiera telefonu...... (Jedyne co udało mu się zrobić to skasować post). Nawet sms z moim ostrzeżeniem o publikacji tej informacji nie podziałał i pan Jarek dalej jest bezkarny... a ja chciałbym mieć tylko to za co zapłaciłem...

Pozdrawiam Jakub

rui

----------


## jaroos

Panie Jakubie Ż.k  to co Pan tu napisał to podlega pod paragraf: art. 212 kk
Pozdrawiam

----------


## BoguSSS

> Przestrzegam przed robieniem zakupów w hurtowni MBS we WROCŁAWIU na ulicy OPOLSKIEJ 136. Osoby tam pracujące nie mają wystarczającej wiedzy dotyczącej wyceny ilości materiału potrzebnej do budowy domu z projektów, termin realizacji zamówienia jest także bardzo długi i trzeba się o niego często pytać kiedy łaskawie załatwią materiał


Brak wiedzy sprzedawców to chyba największa wada większości takich miejsc wiec całkowicie rozumiem. Polecam sprawdzić hurtownie internetowe, ceny są bardziej przystępne niż w sklepach, a po odpowiedziach obslugi poznasz, czy trafiłeś na kolejnych partaczy, czy ktoś fachowo doradza.

----------


## cubezak

> Panie Jakubie Ż.k  to co Pan tu napisał to podlega pod paragraf: art. 212 kk
> Pozdrawiam


Panie jaroos dziwię się z metod wybieranych przez Pana do rozwiązania sporu. Powyżej nie namawiam nikogo do nie korzystania z Pana usług a jedynie działając w szeroko rozumianym interesie społecznym opisuję faktyczne zdarzenia - pozostawiając indywidualnej ocenie każdego internauty (aby było rzetelnie nawet załączyłem foto). Dzięki Bogu mówienie prawdy jest w naszym kraju jeszcze dopuszczalne.

Pana prosiłbym o rozwagę i telefon do mnie w celu zamknięcia ponad rocznej reklamacji (ja mam już dosyć prób kontaktu z panem - nawet dzisiaj dzwonilem) - do czego zobowiązywał się Pan już wielokrotnie (ostatnio 30 marzec 2016). Zaoszczędzi to nam obojgu nerwów a inni obserwatorzy będą mieli nowe, tym razem pozytywne fakty dotyczące pańskiej działalności. Ja obiecuje za to nie chować urazy. Proszę mieć również na uwadze, że reklamowałem i oczekuje naprawy wadliwej usługi tylko w zakresie wymiany wadliwych elementów - nie proszę o pokrycie kosztów muru, który został uszkodzony przez rzucaną (z urwanym napędem) bramę. Nie domagam się również nowego malowania elementów bramy, które zostały odbarwione przez ściekającą rdze... uważam swoją propozycję za daleko idący kompromis a Pana proszę o finalnie profesjonalne podejście do tej reklamacji bez unikania odpowiedzialności jaka na panu spoczywa jako usługodawcy. ZAPRASZAM DO KONTAKTU.

Jakub Ż...k

----------


## pbr

Witam,

Chciałbym przestrzec innych budujących przed firmą PHU "HOFFMAN ELECTRIC" Michał Hoffman z Wrocławia. Na kilka dni przed terminem rozpoczęcia prac przestali odbierać telefony, jak zadzwoniliśmy z służbowego to się rozłączyli. Szukanie nowego elektryka to najmniejszy problem większym było wstrzymanie prac na budowie na kilka tygodni, poprzesuwanie innych i najprawdopodobniej dzięki nim już w tym roku się nie wprowadzimy...  :sad:

----------


## t'kovacs

Z cyklu "dekarz portafi", może to pomoże komuś uniknąć kłopotów. Praca miała polegać na wymianie blachy cynkowej kryjącej lukarnę na dachu z karpiowką łączoną zaprawą. Panowie zlekceważyli chyba wszystkie początkowe ustalenia, a efekty są m.in. takie:

- Cienka blacha gięta "na kolanie" i przykręcana do konstrukcji lukarny zwykłymi wkrętami. Bez żadnego wykończenia.
- Dachówki po prostu "smarowane" z góry zaprawą.
- Dachówki wokół lukarny "dopasowane" do jej kształtu przez odłamywanie kawałków obcęgami i tłuczenie młotkiem.
- Część dachówek ułożona "jak wyszło" krzywo, nie zahaczająca o  łaty i trzymająca się na zaprawie lub na drucie.
- Lukarna od wewnątrz najeżona wystającymi wkrętami.
- Na zdjęciu trzecim podłożona i przybita do wiezby stara deska podłogowa - wystarczylo kilka sekund i nawet nie zdążyłem zaprotestować. Deska sterczała tak w całej wnęce lukarny i dopiero na moje żądanie ucięto ją w połowie.
- Zdemolowany strych: zostawione gruzowisko i własne śmieci, butelki i resztki jedzenia. Zatkana gruzem rynna (na zdjęciu widać wystające z niej dachówki).

Dla jasności: panowie sa z Bielawy (syn i ojciec) i trafiłem na nich, gdy "robili" dachy i kominy w moim miescie (Świdnica). Wywieszają sobie duży banner z "dekarstwem" i nr tel. 731702658. Dniówka: 700zł. Chwalą się jakimiś dotacjami.

Niestety, na co się zanosi zorientowałem sie dopiero w połowie demontażu starej lukarny, do czego panowie zabrali się błyskawicznie. Nie mogłem ich od razu wyrzucić i pozwolić sobie na zostanie z dziurą w dachu przez kilka dni.

----------


## kolankom

Szczerze *niepolecam* http://www.majsterszklarz.pl/
Swoją prace co prawda zrobił w terminie, ale obsługa serwisowa jest zerowa. 2 miesiące po montażu kabina prysznicowa zaczęła przeciekać przez uszczelki. Jedyną odpowiedzią ze strony firmy było, że uszczelka to materiał zużywający się, ale mogą mi ją wymienić za 150 zł. Przypominam że zaczęło cieknąć po* 2 miesiącach*, więc albo uszczelka była kiepskiej jakości, albo wadliwy sposób montażu. 
Czy to jest poprawne traktowanie klienta? Osobiście nie podoba mi się podejście Zrób Skasuj Zapomnij. Oczekuje przynajmniej wzięcia odpowiedzialności za wykonaną pracę i zaproponowane materiały. Osobiście następnym razem będę chciał wynając odpowiedzialnego fachowca i mam nadzije że dzięki takim formum jak to będzie to coraz łatwiejsze.

----------


## JerzyR

> Ze swojej strony OSTRZEGAM przed
> 
> *Firmą remontowo budowlaną 'Lachowicz'
> Ewelina Lachowicz
> Jutrzyna
> 57*120 Wiązów*
> 
> Budowali moj dom od podstaw, generalnie problemy były na każdym etapie.
> Ale jakoś to ciągnęli.  Bez rewelacji jezeli chodzi o jakość prac, byle szybciej i kase wsiąść.
> ...


Ja nie wiem, jak można płacić przed odebraniem prac. Gdzie był kierownik budowy. Mój KB przyjeżdżał i sprawdzał każdy element prac, za który miałem zapłacić. Oczywiście przed zlaniem fundamentów i innych elementów zanikowych wizyta obowiązkowa.
Takie nieprawidłowości powinny być wychwycone natychmiast i ekipa pogoniona.

----------


## Maniek70

OSTRZEGAM

Firma ED-BUD Materiały Budowlane sp. z o.o. z Sieradza ul. Uniejowska 20 - Waldemar Piątek - Edyta Kałuzińska Piątek - 

Radzę się dobrze zastanowić przed współpracą i dobrze pilnować sposobu wystawiania faktur.

Wpłaciliśmy im na materiały (YTONG) prawie 80 tys. złotych 10 sierpnia 2016r. -  nie wystawili nam faktury w terminie, mieszali dokumentami i obracali naszymi pieniędzmi przez 8 miesięcy a do dzisiaj nie zwrócili nadpłaty 11 tys. pln.

Opóźniały się dostawy z Ytonga - ciągle były wymówki, obietnice, zwodzenie... a w Ytongu nie wysyłali towaru bo nie dostawali płatności..

Część materiału musieliśmy kupić na szybko=drogo u innego dystrybutora, aby nie przerywać budowy.

Korektę faktury łaskawie wystawili w styczniu  z terminem zwrotu 28 dni !!! do dzisiaj - czyli 3 kwietnia 2017 - nie rozliczyli nadpłaty.

Sprawa już w drodze na wokandę i w stosownych urzędach...

Szczerze przestrzegam.

Mariusz

----------


## MarekTS

Potwierdzam
Waldemar Brzeziński z okolic Wrocławia jest niesłowny. Zwodził mnie 3 miesiące, żeby w końcu powiedzieć, że wygrał przetarg i u mnie dachu nie zrobi.
Unikajcie tego nierzetelnego dekarza.

----------


## sirskap

Jedna wielka porażka, kolega który opiniował powyżej powinien się mimo wszystko cieszyć, że p. Hoffman zrezygnował i przestał odbierać telefony przed rozpoczęciem budowy. U mnie przestał odbierać jak już nie potrafił naprawić tego bałaganu którego narobił. Wg. opinii biegłego rzeczoznawcy instalacja wykonana przez tą firmę groziła pożarem!!! Sprawa trafia do sądu. Kompletnie nie polecam - zero profesjonalizmu, do tego właściciel chamski i wulgarny.

----------


## idzisz

Piszę ten tekst, aby ostrzec przed firmą Patryk Urczyński Usługi Budowlane z miasta Lubań. Obecnie ten pan funkcjonuje w okolicach Wrocławia (na dzień 13.09.2017) i co przezorniejsi z pewnością zaglądną do sieci, być może docierając do tego tekstu.

Pan Patryk urczyński został zaproszony na wycenę dokończenia budowy domu jednorodzinnego. Przy wycenie prac (strop i kolejne etapy, aż po dach) przystał na warunki finansowe. Zadeklarował, że ma za sobą 6 wybudowanych domów od A do Z. Podpisaliśmy umowę i budowa była realizowana. Jakie jest podsumowanie?

- Wykonawca nie dysponuje praktycznie żadnym sprzętem. Nawet proste klucze pożyczał ode mnie. Szalunki usuwał młotkiem, pustaki rozwalał młotkiem. Wiertarka czy kątówka z marketów budowlanych po kilku dniach "siadała" i znowu młotek stanowił główne narzędzie. Deklaracje o niwelatorach, wibratorach można włożyć między bajki - mówi że wynajmie w odpowiedniej chwili, natomiast nigdy na budowie się nie pojawiły. Przy stropie gdy zagroziłem wstrzymaniem prac przywiózł wibrator, a i tak strop nie został prawidłowo zawibrowany i są poduszki powietrzne.

- Wykonawca kompletnie nie jest wypłacalny. Od pierwszych dni przychodził po zaliczki, tu z informacją że potrzebuje na pracowników, tam na sprzęt, na paliwo, na końcu nawet na OC do NOWEGO SAMOCHODU. Na końcu nie zapłacił swojemu podwykonawcy (cieśle) za wykonanie więźby i zwinął się z budowy. Posiadam dokumenty potwierdzające jego długi i niewypłacalność.

- Wykonawca jest niekompetentny do budowy takich budynków jak domy. Praca bez dystansów. Wszystkie szalunki rozsadzone na grubość 3-4 cm, krzywe ściany (5 cm krzywizny!). Wszystkie mocowania na wkręty lub zakrzywiony młotkiem pręt. Po pracy tego pana trzeba skuwać wszystkie rozsadzone wylewki, schody, belki, strop. Tynki mają nawet 5 cm grubości. Posadzka wylana niechlujnie.

- Wykonawca jest skrajnie nieodpowiedzialny. Popełnił mnóstwo błędów, które gdyby nie zostały odkryte w porę mogłyby spowodować katastrofę budowlaną. Niedolany słup pod stropem (zasłonięty deskami aby inwestor nie zobaczył; próby wstawienia cegły i zarzucenia zaprawą). Źle wybudowane ściany szczytowe (pod innym kątem niż w projekcie, bez uwzględnienia uskoku na murłatę), źle wylane schody, źle wylane słupy zewnętrzne i rozsadzone szalunki, nacięty komin ("bo źle sobie wymierzył"). Najgorsze, że ten pan miło deklaruje wszystkie praktyki, a dopiero na końcu dowiedziałem się, że popełniono szereg krytycznych błędów.

- Co drugi dzień zmiana pracowników, ostatni miesiąc budowy przyjeżdżał już sam.

Posiadam dokumentację zdjęciową, pisemną, a także szereg informacji. Na początku września 2017 została uruchomiona sprawa sądowa w celu ściągnięcia kary umownej za opuszczenie budowy. Jeśli komuś jeszcze ten pan wyrzącił tyle szkód co mi i zamienił budowę w koszmar, zapraszam do kontaktu - chętnie wspólnie założę sprawę o popełnione błędy budowlane.

Kontakt: 530 222 111

Dodaję jego aktualne dane którymi się posługuje: Patryk Urczyński, czasami przedstawia się jako Tomek. Mail: [email protected], telefon: 576686463, teraz grasuje w okolicy Wrocławia.

----------


## [email protected]

Ostrzegam przed firmą Zakład Murarski Śmierzchalski z Międzyborza. Robili u nas dopóki nie zorientowaliśmy się, że to partacze. Schody źle wylane, strop źle wycięty, więźba tragedia-krokwie sztukowane, dobijane kliny i kliniki. Papa źle położona i nie zgrzana. Zamiast folii pod murłatą stare worki po cemencie. Ścianki działowe stojące w powietrzu itd. Do tego zaginęły nam bloczki fundamentowe w czasie ich pracy. Zwodzi,  nie odbiera telefonów. Nie przyznaje się do błędów. Nie można się z nim dogadać. Straty finansowe kilka tysięcy złotych,  straty czasowe ok. 4 miesięcy.  

Pod większością tych cudacznych robót podpisał się p. Pożal się Boże kierownik budowy którego odradzam jeszcze bardziej niż w/w nicponia. 
DARIUSZ JEDNORÓG to niewątpliwie największa zakała całej inwestycji. Kłamie on i jego sekretarka, sam tygodniami nie odbiera tel. ani nie oddzwania. Nie odpisuje na maile. To jak ma coś odebrać ?(zbrojenie,fundamenty,cokolwiek)A jakże?! najlepiej MMSem !
Przeprojektowanie trzech ścianek zajęło 3 miesiące i kilka maili z tymi samymi poleceniami. Mówi, że coś załatwi. Nic nie załatwił. Efekt: siwizna męża, strata kilku tysięcy, a przeprowadzka do nowego domu opóźniona o conajmniej rok!
Niestety to dopiero początek nieszczęścia, bo inżynier musi jeszcze nanieść poprawki! 

Na ratunek pospieszył nam polecany dekarz BARTOSZ DUREJ. Żeby nam nie lało się do środka, migiem rozstawił rusztowanie(zaznaczył teren) i przybił dwie deski. Rusztowanie stało trzy tygodnie , a on obiecywał swe przybycie. Od tygodnia nie odbiera telefonu,  na szczęście rusztowanie zdążył zabrać.  

W przygotowaniu dziesięciotomowa powieść o rozbudowie jednego małego domku pod Wrocławiem...

----------


## Max7456

Ostrzegam przed *Zbigniewem Cieplakiem* z Wrocławia.
Człowiek ten prowadzi rózne firmy *Hydrogren , Enerpro*.

Cechą charakterystyczną są ładne nazwy.
Ale to wszystko jedna wielka ściema. 
Metoda jest trywialna, podejmuje się wykonania jakieś pracy, pobiera zaliczki i znika.
Kontakt telefoniczny jest niemozliwy.
Uwaga: Często używa innych imion.
Ale mam dobre wieści - przypadkowo zlokalizowałem tego oszusta.
Jeśli ktoś chcę sie dowiedzieć, gdzie on teraz stacjonuje zapraszam na priva.

----------


## bejmar

Witam,

Przepraszam za brak polskiej czcionki.
Niestety musze dodac do czarniej listy pana Dawida Porebe dzialajacego obecnie na terenie powiatu jeleniogorskiego.
Czlowiek z Pisarzowic, dzialajacy w okolicach Piechowic/ Jeleniej Gory.

Zlotousty, jak z biegiem czasu sie okazalo nie majacy prawie zadnego doswiadczenia, wiedzy, narzedzi.
Mial plan wykonac u mnie stan surowy budynku na plycie fundamentowej.
Pracownicy na budowie czasami tylko po 5 godzin dziennie, brak narzedzi, alhohol. Krotkie pobyty na budowie nie byly spowodowane prowadzeniem innych budow ale czasem potrzebnym na przetrzezwienie....
Jak sie okazalo, zbiera pracownikow praktycznie z ulicy przy okazji ich oszukujac finansowo.
No, nic dobrego z tego nie moglo wyniknac.....

Nie polecam!!! Zalecam ostrożność...

----------


## Diabeł

Robibud sp. z o. o. odradzam współpracę z tą firmą, jej właściciel Robert Danil.. wcześniej ogłaszał się jako Artop Budownictwo Sp. z o. o. i mimo podpisanej umowy i otrzymaniu zaliczki na konto nie wykonał żadnych prac, pieniędzy też nie zwrócił mimo wyroków sądowych. Przestrzegam przed współpracą z Tym "fachowcem" a także z jego Matką Małgorzatą D. Dodatkowo dodam ze pozytywne opinie na portalu ogłoszeniowym usługodawców są napisane przez jego znajomych miedzy innymi przez Małgorzatę N. która jest jego partnerką i wspólniczką.
osoby poszkodowane proszę o kontakt

----------


## Anika112

Adam Fischer Przedsiębiorstwo Produkcyjno-Handlowo-Usługowe Gamma w Krobica . Strata czasu i pieniędzy. Zwodzi, odwleka, nie przyjeżdża na miejsce remontu/budowy tzn, przyjeżdża raz na kilka dni na chwilę, coś porobi i już go nie ma. Zostawia rozpapraną robotę. 
Poza tym nie zna się i trzeba później poprawiać. 
Bierze robotę w kilku miejscach na raz i pojawia się się to tu, to tam. Ma mnóstwo wytłumaczeń na taki stan rzeczy: a to korzonki, a to pracownik wyjechał do Niemiec, a to na poprzedniej budowie trzeba coś poprawić, to ktoś zachorował itp, itd. 
Szczerze odradzam!

----------


## AgataIrla

super temat

----------

